# Lesbians using Donor Sperm part 12.



## Marielou

New home ladies !!!

Cyclers  

Tonia* & Bron - DIVF  
(Mable) Edith* and Mabel - DIUI 
Alison0702 & DP - DIUI - 
Duff - DIVF 
Evelet & R* - DIUI

2ww - Good luck!   

duckie4her & DP* - DI - Testing ?  

Rach* and Sue - - DIUI - Testing 20th Feb  

In between treatment

Eddie* - Clomid and DI  

Emma73* - DIVF in October 

 Emma*& Lottie - DIUI 

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI  

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI  

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF 

Woo_Woo* & Lea - DI 

MG - Melissa & DP - DIVF 

(Pem) Ema* and partner - DIUI  

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF 

Dani - DIUI 

irisbea - DIVF 

Misty* & Bunny - DFET  

(Spangley) Lucy & DP - DICSI  

Precious Cargo On Board  

(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI in Feb  

Charlie & Lee* - DIVF   

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIVF - due date 01.03.07  

(Brasilgirl) Julie* and partner - DIVF - due date 26/08/07   

Candygirl - DIVF converted to DIUI - due date 02/09/07  

(Rachjulie) Rachael* & Julie - DI - Due date ?   

Gina * & Rae - DI - Due Date ?   

Never Forgotten Angels 

Woo_Woo* & Lea 
Tonia* & Bron 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to Edie born 02.01.06
Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - Proud parents to Monty born 12.04.06
Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - Proud parents to Morven Lilly born 14.02.06
Charlie* & Lee - Proud parents to Louis born 26.07.05 

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

Please let me know of any updates/amendments


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Marie*,

Can we be put in the cycling list please as we are due to have our first insemination on tuesday.

Thanks

Rachael and Julie


----------



## misty

Hi Marie,

Could you please include us on the updated cyclers list?
Im currently stimming for our 2nd DIVF with EC either on the 18th or 19th of Jan.
Weve had a very rough time since our last failed cycle in March which I cant believe is almost a year ago. We had to take time out from ttc due to ill health on my behalf but hopefully this time with luck and prayers we'll get our little miracle!!!  
Hope to catch up soon with lots of you!

Misty&Bunny xxx


----------



## RachandSue

Hello Everyone,

Just a quick messge to Rach and Julie to wish them all the luck in the world for tomorrow lots of positive baby dust coming your way.       


Love 

Rach and Sue


----------



## Mable

Hi Marie,
I am cycling too this month, my first attempt at DIUI - eeek! My sperm is in at the clinic... I start my clomid tonight. Can't believe after all this time posting about Edith's news, its now my turn.

Good luck to Rach and Julie this week  

Good luck too to Ros and Eve for your attempt this month - hopefully we'll be 2ww buddies soon.

Hi to Misty, nice to hear from you again!
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Good luck *Mable*  ....what dosage of clomid will you be on?

*Rach and Julie* - Sending you loads of    for this weeks DIUI.

No news from me, just waiting patiently for my scan next Monday.

Hi to everyone

Alison


----------



## lucky2010

thanks guys x


----------



## Spangley

No news from me either just wanted to add my good wishes and     to everyone who's cycling right now. That'll be me again next week. Please let me get as far as a two week wait this time. Can't believe I haven't had one since April last year   

Anyway not feeling down I'm feeling  

RachJulie - hope the insem goes ok tomorrow

Mable - hope the Clomid doesn't make you  

Good luck Misty with your EC and Alison, hope your scan shows a big fat follie


----------



## Alison0702

*Lucy* I'm telling you it's your year! And mine too hopefully.
I cant believe it was last April either! 
Hope you're ok 

Question......

I'm really interested in what you want your children to call you and your partner. I want mam (very geordie I know ) and Ju wants mum for her.

We're mammy to both the cat and dog but think thats a bit naff for a child too  

Oh, and is anyone going to the chat next Wednesday?


----------



## lucky2010

we should be chatting next wed.

re. mummy naming. Julie likes Mummy/Mum-Rach and Mummy/Mum-Julie. I think we'll just have to wait and see what feels natural.

Hope everyone is well

Rach xx


----------



## friskypony

Hi there  
The mummy naming thing Mandy(Pup) will be Mummy an i want mama/maman but i'll settle for whatever Morven likes at the moments she says everything but Mama infact a lot of DADA which mandy thinks is directed at her... not so she says it to me an the cat as well  

We're thinking about Number two as well, not sure if mandy will do it this time or just give me some eggs(I have none  )

Good luck for 2moro rach an julie
LOU XXXX


----------



## Mable

Hi,
We've been experimenting with different names since Monty was born but have settled with Mummy and Mama. It feels important to have a mother-type name but they need to be different enough from each other to be separate. Anyway, Monty calls me da da at the moment, but I'm working hard on his Ma Ma.

I'm on 50mg Clomid, took my first one last night and had masses of imaginary side effects immediately, also this morning! This morning I'm all light headed and I can feel all sorts of twinges in the regions of my ovaries which is just ridiculous - it's all the excitement of finally getting going myself! Am off for a scan today to check the thickness of my womb lining.

Good luck to everyone cycling, especially Rach and Julie for the big one today!
Mable


----------



## MG

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish all those ttc this month lots of  

Rach & Julie- Good luck with the first insemination today! 

Mable- I hope the Clomid doesn't send you too    

Lucy- I can't believe it has been a year since your last 2ww! Next tx you'll get there!  

I like Mummy and Mama!

Melissa


----------



## Spangley

Gosh Alison I hadn't even thought about what I want the baby to call us. Probably Mummy for me (because that's I call my mum - still   ) and Mum for DP. Although we'll just see what happens - I'm sure calling your mother Mummy isn't going to cut it for a child growing up in the badlands of inner city London. But maybe we'll have escaped to the countryside by then   

Hope the insem goes well today RachJulie. I want to say "thinking of you" but not in too much detail if you get my drift

Hope the scan was good Mable. Don't worry about instant symptoms. I virtually have to look at a vial of Menopur and I'm imagining all sorts of twinges  

   to everyone


----------



## Tonia2

Welcome back *Misty*!!    I've wondered over the last 12 months how you were... I thought we'd lost you!! So glad to hear from you and that you're cycling again, sorry to hear it's been such a rough year... Good luck for 18th/19th!! 

We've had similar thoughts about what to call each other - probably will go with Mummy Bron & Mummy Toni, unless the child comes up with something better!!

Good luck *Rach & Julie * (first time... SO exciting!!) and all else - lots of ttc action on here this month, YAY!! Only 2 more sleeps til my planning appt! Double Yay!!  

Love Toni
x


----------



## Valhalla

Hope it went ok Rach and Julie!


----------



## brasilgirl

Good luck Rachel and Julie. I hope it all went well for you today.
And lots of good energy for you with the 2WW.
I will be at Rainbow Families on the 14th it would be good to see you there.

We settled on Mummy and Mama which Maia has no problem with, though she swaos the names round sometimes. She call us Julie and Nicki occasionally which she thinks is hilarious!
I'm back at work now and knackered. So might not get on to post very often.
I hope everyone is well.
love
julie


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi everyone

I am called Mummy and Lee is called mamma ( mum/ma for short when he is older).  Louis seems to know the difference and thinks its funny to point to us and say mamma, mummy, mamma, mummy - just to let us know he knows the difference.  When the new baby is born we are going to stay the same for her.

Good luck i know this year is going to bring so much happyiness.  Lee is 22 weeks now and all seems to be going well - roll on 14th May.  

How you doing Tamsin - are you still out there?

Lots of love

Charlie, Lee, Louis and Pickle
xxxx


----------



## RachandSue

Hello Everyone,

I lurk around at the msn lesbian insemination support message board! (that sounds a bit perverted but we all know what I mean - I hope!) 

Anyway, I came across a post from a solicitor that deals with all types of lebian legal issues including the parenting law - she posted the following:

"Thought you would be interested to see the following, which is part of the government's white paper on the reform of fertility laws:

"The government proposes to revise the status and legal parenthood provisions of the HFE Act to enable a greater range of persons to be recognised as parents following assisted reproduction. This will involve introducing parenthood provisions for civil partners and other same sex couples in line with those for married and unmarried couples respectively."

To translate, this means that those of you who conceive at a clinic will (like heterosexual couples under the current law) both be able to be named on the birth certificate, and will both be your child's mothers legally without any need to adopt or sign a PR agreement. Obviously, this is a long way off from being law (and I think we can expect a rocky ride in parliament) but what a huge step in the right direction."

I went and had a look at the proposal which is here:

http://www.official-documents.gov.uk/document/cm69/6989/6989.pdf

to be honest I can't get my head around a lot of it but from a breif glance it seems the relevant pages for us girlies are pages 28 and 39! 

What great news - this would be fantastic news if it gets passed! 

Love to you all

Rach
xx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Went for my inital scan (day 4 of cycle) and they say I have polycystic ovaries - not the syndrome but very active ovaries, which could be a good thing or a bad thing. Anyone else been told they have this? It seems that if my ovaries get too active with the addition of clomid, I'll have to abandon the cycle because of the risk of multiple pregnancy.

I suppose this is the problem with taking fertility drugs when your fertility is actually untested, just to up your chances of it working. 

More scanning for me next week - I'm getting very inventive with my excuses at work for having to nip out for a couple of hours!

Hope it went well, Rach and Julie?


----------



## lucky2010

Hi everyone, thanks for the good wishes! Well, it's done!!! We inseminated once yesterday afternoon and once this morning. I was getting a bit worried as I hadn't had my LH surge yesterday when i should have but it came first thing this morning so perfect timing!!.. it's in the lap of the gods now!! It couldn't have really gone any more smoothly, our donor is so lovely and considerate.

Julie and I had a commitment ceremony 4 years ago pre-civil partnerships being made legal and realised last night that it was the 4 year anniversary!!! Hopefully this will be a good omen but my hopes aren't too high.

*Mable*, my friend has polycystic ovaries (not the syndrome) and is now 11 weeks pregnant. She has a large cyst on one of her ovaries and has to go for more regular scans but it's not been a problem so far. Hope this is the case for you.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Love Rach x


----------



## Marielou

Just to let you know I updated the list 

Very best of luck to Rach and Julie    hope this is your month! 

Marie xxx


----------



## nismat

Hi all, 
I've been too busy to post recently, even though I've been reading - or at least it feels that way! Doing lots to get ready for the baby's arrival - and of course realising that actually I can't manage to do quite as much physically as my brain wants/is used to me being able to do. I'm starting to get uncomfortable, with more restricted movement. And definitely less puff! 
Anyway, we finally got our new bookshelves from IKEA to keep all my work files/magazines on, in our bedroom, so now that they are constructed I can finish clearing out the study, to turn it into Pip's room. We also bought a set of white bookshelves from their nursery range, to which you can temporarily attach a changing table, then remove it again when the baby gets too mobile. So I've been putting all those together over the last couple of days, and we'll finish the moving of furniture etc. at the weekend. And I've found that the bottom section of Pip's shelves/dresser is the perfect size to hold 3 of the seagrass DVD baskets that Tesco is currently selling for under £4 each, side by side, so I'll be able to keep nappies & clothes etc. organised in those. I do love a good bit of organisation!

I finally got the Cath Kidston fabric sample, and have actually decided to go for the stone background colourway - it will look lovely as curtains, and I'm also going to make a nursing pillow from the same fabric. You can see it here http://www.cathkidston.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=1-177-4-1&cid=CottonDuck&pcidl=&vid=187985&language=en-GB

We went for our hospital tour last Tuesday evening - it was just us and one other couple! It was with our lovely but mad midwife Lisbeth, who always has us laughing. She was telling us how if we used the birthing pool, we would need to position ourselves across it for actually giving birth "as otherwise you'll drown!!"  The labour suites didn't seem all that big, but the way that they run the delivery unit seems pretty good as they appear pretty happy to go with your wishes for the birth, providing there are no medical reasons to act otherwise. Of course we also got shown around the Special Care baby unit, and I just kept sending mental messages to Pip to stay put for a good few weeks yet!

Our NCT classes start tomorrow night: we've got 4 x 2hr evening sessions, plus 2 x 4hr Saturday mornings. 16 hrs seems like a hell of a lot - I can't imagine why it needs to be quite so long! Karen is coming along rather reluctantly, but we've already agreed that if it's not her thing then she doesn't have to come to them all. The last thing that I want is to not be able to get what I want out of them because I'm conscious of her really not wanting to be there!

However, the most exciting news is that we have finally got organised and booked our date for our Civil Partnership! After all the deliberations, and conflict over what we both wanted from the ceremony and a party afterwards, we have decided to separate out the legal bit and the big celebration - I'm not about to start organising a party now! But we do want to get the legal side in place before Pip is born, so that Karen can then easily get Parental Responsibility for him/her (and just in case, heaven forbid, anything should go drastically wrong during labour, she will be recognised as my legal next of kin). So, we are getting hitched on Friday February 9th (unless Pip arrives early!), with just a couple of witnesses in a very quiet ceremony, then we'll go out for a lovely lunch somewhere, with a few more friends. Then in the summer we'll have a big bash to celebrate both our Civil Partnership and Pip's birth (i.e. we'll probably include a naming ceremony). Even though we are doing it mainly for the legal side of things, and it's not going to be at all fancy/weddingy, I'm quite excited that we are doing this at last  We've been feeling very lovey-dovey the last couple of days since committing to actually doing it 

Will try & catch up with personals at a later date - good to hear everyone's news.


----------



## Valhalla

Fingers crossed now Rachel and Julie!


----------



## lucky2010

It feels as if i've been waiting for a lifetime already!!!!

Tamsin, I love the fabric! Not long to go now!!!

Hi to everyone else

Rachael x


----------



## pem

Hi there ,

Don' t know if i am doing this right, never done this before really, don't know all the abbreviations ( have to keep looking them up!!!!)j ust looking for some support and looking for other people going through the same stuff really. This site is really positive and its great to know there are others out there the same as us!

Good luck to everyone. 

ema


----------



## lucky2010

Welcome Emma, Good to see you joining us. If you have any questions just fire-away.... someone is bound to know the answers!

Rachael x


----------



## pem

Hi,

I think i must have every question that exists to ask really!!!  I am incredibly nervous about the IVF, have only been for DIUI before and the BFN both times absolutely crushed me. So i am nervous about the psychological effects of IVF. I am hoping to use my partners eggs, was wondering if anybody else had done this and how they got on And (this is a silly and wimpish question....just being honest!!!) how do you go on with the jabs? do you get good at them quickly both me and DP terrified at the pospect of injecting eachother  . however will do anything for a little one, well almost anything!!!

I am in a bit of a mess at the moment, can't get my mind away from the idea of motherhood, absolutely nothing exists in my brain apart from my next appointment and trying to conceive. I'm sure everyone is the same, just wish i could pull myself together a bit. it is unusual for me to be this way!!

Anyway, will sink into feeling sorry for myself if not careful!

thanks and all the luck in the world to you and everybody else

ema


----------



## irisbea

Hi pem, welcome. I have used injectables for the stimulated cycles and found the loadable pens you can use very easy and virtually painfree ( the alcohol swab stings a little) .  If you cant use those  it might be an idea to practice with your nurse (not on each other! but with a model or fruit)

i also have a problem with babyobsession and have had to make a conscious effort to think about all the other areas of my life and try and enrich them as much as possible, because i figure, when it does (eventually) work, the last thing i want to be is an obsessional mother, or one  of those people who fall apart when their children leave home.

j


----------



## pem

Hi j,

thanks for that, i am sure we will eventually be expert at 'jabbing' eachother!!!! Just the thought makes me cringe, but i will overcome anything if it means i come one step closer to being a parent. 

I definitely have a problem (quite a large one at that!!) with baby obsesssion, DP is really great and very patient, she is much more able to handle this stuff than myself. The worst thing for me is that in every other area of my life i am more or less 'together'. Don't tend to get stressed, am calm and really really happy. But i am just so desperate to have children and the feelings just spill out of me uncontrollably. It drives me insane and i can't explain the feeling to anyone, it is only comparable to a strange yearning almost physically sick feeling. But i am trying really hard to get my head into a place where i can be absolutely positive and as you say enrich the other areas in my life. I am lucky to have what i have in life !!

So here's to a positive attittude and good luck for everyone here!!

ema


----------



## duff

Hi Pem, 

The injections aren't really like injections!  I used a Gonal F pen, as j describes, and it honestly didn't hurt one bit.  I'm pretty phobic of needles and hate blood tests in particular, but the injections didn't bother me one bit.  The needle is so fine, you couldn't even compare it to pricking yourself with a pin! And it's short, it only goes in a tiny way.  The applicator is so easy to use, that I did all the injections myself. 

Oh yes, and my partner and I had done similar to you.  We tried IVF twice with my eggs and her womb but with no success.  As the reciever, she didn't have to have any injections.  The hormones she needed were either tablets or pessaries.


----------



## pem

Hi Duff, 

Thanks for that, i got all worried after watching The Winston programme on tv and watching someone jab themselves in the belly!!! Quite worrying for me, as i have lost a lot of weight in my mission to have children and as a result have a 'flooby' belly. Needle may get lost in all that!!!!

My little brother in law uses a pen for his insulin injections, if it is like that we will be fine!!

Thanks for your help, hope you have some luck soon

ema


----------



## Alison0702

Hi Ema and welcome to the site. Everyone here is really cool and very supportive. I havnt done IVF yet so I cant help with that but I have had 5 failed cycles of medicated DIUI which to be honest has crushed me too. My dp is like your, she is very cool about the whole thing, and doesnt get wound up/upset/moody/ etc etc like me. I am also obsessed about being a mum and it gets me so upset sometimes. But, you have to soldier on and keep trying cos there is a prize at the end of all this **llocks  
The only injection I have had is the HCG injection, which dp does - always bruises my stomach aswell cos shes a ruffian. 
Good luck. ..this site needs some nice   as we are all sick of hearing about 

Duff - How can you say you dont like injections. Dont you like needles in your periwinkle    

Tamsin - Lovely fabric. It's all so real now isnt it! Really nice to hear that you've booked your CP too. Your getting hitched the day after my birthday!

Rach - Hope you're not going too mad. Its a hell of a long two weeks.   

Mable - How you doing on the clomid? Hope you're not too loopy.

Hey that Jade Goody's mam is a catch mind isnt she    Didnt realise she was on our bus until this morning.  

No news from me at the mo.


----------



## lucky2010

long isn't the word!!!! Going loopy already and it's only day one. Busy tomorrow and working 12.5 hr shifts on sat and sun then working all next week so will be too busy to think about it. Bought 2 pg tests today but will def keep them locked away until test day!!!

Best go and cook something healthy for tea.

Bye for now, Rach xx

By the way... *Tonia*, I hope your appointment went ok today!!


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Pem! You will find all the support you could ever want here, you can ask the silliest of questions and no one will care as we have all been there and we are all still learning from others!  

Rach and Julie: I have everything crossed for you.  

Nismat: It's such an exciting time for you both.  

Allison: So nice to hear from you again.  

As for us, no news, still waiting for our licence to be approved we hope it will be signed off on the 24th!!!   If it is then we should just make it for a go in February!! Scary stuff - it's all becoming so real now!!   We are going to the bridge on the 24th for our nurses talk so we assume this is the bit when they explain the procedure to us?!?!?  

Love to you all

Rach and Sue
xxx  

oh and p.s I will try and get into the snug on the 17th but I seem to struggle to get in in the evenings!! Think my laptop internet speed is cr*p although we have broadband its all a bit complicated for me to be honest all I know is I can get in there during the day when no one else is there but I can't in the evening when there is someone to talk to!!! Useful huh?


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Welcome Ema - I can so relate to your yearning for motherhood. I think it is incredibly hard trying to conceive as lesbians with donor sperm, especially with the pressures of sperm shortages now, and it is hard to keep believing that it will happen one day. We found our 4 BFNs with IUI incredibly disappointing and enraging and I lost hope that it would ever work. Wishing you luck with your next treatment - it could be the one that works.  

MY OVARIES ARE KILLING ME! I can feel them throbbing like water balloons inside me - this doesn't feel good at all, the nurse said that if I overstimulate they won't inseminate this month. Is this normal? - Alison can you feel your ovaries on clomid - it's a dull ache with twingey pains. 

Good luck Rach and Julie - distraction distraction distraction, avoid babies and small children and don't test until test day.

Tamsin - I can taste the anticipation and excitement of your arrival!
Mable and her ovaries


----------



## candygirl

Hi all,

Not much news here.  I'm still waiting for my first scan - it's a week today!  And I'm feeling more sick by the day, which is making work fairly unpleasant.  I haven't actually been sick yet, but it feels like it's only a matter of time....

And Marie - my EDD is 02/09/07 (but that still seems very unreal to me)

Candy x


----------



## Tonia2

Hi guys,

Welcome *Pem / Emma!* You've come to the right place to get lots of questions answered!! You'll be a FF addict in no time...I know what you mean about the abbreviations, it took me a awhile; "AF" is the weirdest (it means "Aunt Flo" -meaning your period!!)

I don't like needles much either but the pens that they usually give you for IVF are really easy - just like insulin pens. Once you get over the thought of it, it will be a breeze. I was told to give them in the belly but I know of others who give them in the thigh or bum - just ask the nurses, they'll teach you. I found IVF heaps easier than IUI's, believe it or not. Mostly because the timing is much more predictable, so you can plan for it easier. I wasn't too affected by the drugs so didn't have much problem with that side of things. I can so relate to how you're feeling about the whole motherhood thing too. After 7 bfn's and a miscarriage I've found it doesn't reallly get any easier either, more's the pity. Though I have spoken to a few who've had even more bfn's and they get a bit numb to it. But the one's that do succeed give us all hope to keep going!!

*Mable * - you sound sore  I didn't hardly feel my ovaries at all last time, but that was because we were struggling to get enough follies. This time I'll have double the dose when stimming, so I may be in your shoes soon! Ouch... If it gets too bad make sure you get it checked out, wont you... 

*Candy * - no news is usually good news - and feeling sick is usually a good sign!! Hang in there!

*Rach & Julie -* yay that all went well!! Mable has given you some really good advice there!! Good luck! 

*Rach & Sue * - the 24th isn't far off!! I would expect that they go through all the details at this appt. Write a list of all the questions you have, because you're likely to forget them when you're actually there, despite feeling confident you won't forget!! That's what always happens to me, anyway... 

Hi to everyone else!

I had my appt yesterday with the lovely Dr Bill. I was so excited    (yep, nearly at peeing my pants stage, Alison!). We're all go for February, EC (egg collection) somewhere around the 13th Feb. Woo hoo!! I had very presumptuously started myself on the pill on the 2nd Jan, and he was pleased (whew!!) - that has meant we could do Feb instead of waiting 'til March. Yay!! I start down-regging (sniffing Syneral) on the 18th Jan -one week off!! I can't wait. I was going to ask about the donor and check we're still good to use the same one etc, but forgot (see, I don't follow my own advice  ), so at this stage we're assuming it's all ok. I feel really hopeful this time, not like last time with the FET. Can't explain why I feel so different this time... 

Love to all, 
Tonia
x

PS *Gina -* how are you doing?? I've been thinking of you


----------



## brasilgirl

Hi
Pem/ Emma
I had a cycle of ivf with injectables - I didn't bothe rwith the pens just  injected in the stomach and top of the leg (2 different injections per day). TO be honest it didn't hurt, you get used to it really quickly and  it becomes a bit of a ritual. The only problem was when I cut myself opeoning one of the viles because I wasn't concentrating and when I spilt £50 drugs on the bathrooom floor!
I'm sure the pen is a lot easier but either way, unless you are really phobic of needles (and these are tiny tiny ones) it's not too bad.

I obsessed about becoming a mother especially after being told by a consultant thst my chances were very slim because of endometriosis. But I now have a lovely 3 year old and another on the way. It was hellish and I wouldn't wish all that anxiety on anyone - but this time me and my partner have had some councelling to help us through the stress - and to sort out our relationship which was going through a rocky patch and we thought that we needed some extra support.
Julie


----------



## pem

Hi everyone, 

Thanks so much for your support and words of encouragement, it helps a lot to know others are out there feeling the same way as do. Just really hoping that this year brings some positive results for everyone here. I just have bad memories of the DIUI, we had two BFN and multiple 'missed attempts' due to my complete inability, to get my ovulation date to NOT occur on a weekend!!! We have changed clinics also, from our local place to CARE manchester. Our local clinic was terrible, one nurse in particular made it very clear she didn't agree with what we were doing and i had numerous conspiracy theories that she was sabotaging our attempts (ridiculous i know, bu that is me when trying to get pg !!  ). Care have been fantastic so far, i am feeling really positive today  , managed to have romantic evening in last night, do some work today and am going out tonight!!! Must be down to hearing words of encouragement from this site!!!! I officially promise not to mope around for at least 7 days!!!  

Thanks again, so much!!

Everyone...good luck and positive thoughts!!

Oh and forgot to say, i am no longer worried about jabs, have transferred worry over to DP, who is now having the worry-werrets about EC, she is terrible with anything remotely sore or painful, to her a bruise is the end of the world, so i will have to look after her!!! 

Thanks again!!!

Ema


----------



## Spangley

Hello everyone

Wow lots of   since I was last here which is fab. 

Welcome to Pem - glad you're feeling so positive and completely understand about feeling like someone's trying to sabotage you. I had some mad conspiracy theories like that at one of my lowest points. 

Yay Tonia - great you're all set to go so quickly  

Mable - sore ovaries are completely normal. I had very sore throbbing pains but then almost zero follies so fingers crossed you're not over-stimming

I can't make the chat session as am out for dinner on the 17th - sorry  

 to everyone else

I seem to have started my period today which is 4 days early   so am in for my scan and FSH level first thing tomorrow morning. Might be stimming this weekend if all is well


----------



## lucky2010

I'm having very strange aching/ dragging pains in my abdo, Julie is convinced they're psychosomatic but they're not going away. trying so hard not to think about things but failing badly!!!!


----------



## MG

Hi everyone,

Ema-Baby obsession is an all too familiar subject for me as well (I've had 4 natural IUIs and 2 egg share ICSIs ). It's amazing how powerful the feeling of wanting children is and how you physically feel it. It is like your life is on hold no matter how much you try and maintain balance! The only thing you can do is remain philosophical that your journey may be longer but that you'll appreciate it even more when you get there.  
I wouldn't worry about the injections. In fact, they make you feel like you are doing something productive!

Lucy- I hope tomorrow goes well and you can start stimming! 

Rach & Julie- Welcome to the 2ww. Expect to analyse every little twinge and ache until test date!  Good Luck!           

Melissa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rach and Julie

Just wanted to pop in and wish you well in the , so glad it went ok  .

Good luck to you all in your various stages of TTC, DRing, stimming and of course the mummies to be!

Pem - just to say I was needle phobic but I had a few hypnotherapy sessions and it helped and managed to get through an IVF cycle,  also my donor's partner gave me most of the injections in my tummy (plenty meat there!) and easier when someone else does it to you-  it wasn't nearly as bad as in my mind, and it is all worth it when you get the .
I also bought an autoinjector but didn't use it.

As for EC I opted from day one for a general anaesthetic and it was fine I was home 2 hours later, and can honestly say I felt nothing I never needed to take even a paracetamol afterwards.  I also took 10 mgs of Valium before ET and again it was fine and relaxed.


Best of luck, love and positive thoughts  
L x


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Everyone,

Good news our licence has been approved!! Looks like our wigglers may be wiggling their way over the atlantic Monday!      

Rach and Julie: Keep positive! Sue is dreading me on a 2ww as she knows I'm going to be a complete nightmare!!!

Love to you all

Rach
xx


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks *JJ*, I'm hoping if this 2ww isn't successful then they will get easier.... here's hoping!

Great News *Rach and Sue*, things are moving along swiftly now!!!!

hi to all, Rach xx


----------



## brasilgirl

Ema
I am at Care Manchester too - they have been fantastic, really lovely. 
And they all seemed so genuinly pleased whan I got a BFP.
Julie


----------



## Spangley

Just popped in to say yippee . The scan was normal this morning and FSH level is 9.8 so we're stimming from tonight. First scan Weds, then daily scans   
Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## Alison0702

Mable - I do sometimes feel pain in my ovaries but not a bad pain - its jusyt feels that something is growing. I hope you're ok, and not over stimming.  

Ema - Nice picture. Which one's you?

Lucy - Shame you wont be at the chat on Wednesday. Enjoy your meal though. How did your appointment go this morning - Oh just saw your post HURRAH!     

Melissa - Hiya chuck  

Rach and Julie - You will notice every little twinge.It drives you crackers.        

Candygirl - Glad you're feeling sick - meant in the nicest possible way  


Rach and Sue - Good news about your     You'll be on your   before you know it.

Tonia - Glad your appt went well, and Dr Bill makes you wanna pee your pants    It's really good that your feeling positive.. Loads of luck for you both this time. 

I started pee stick testing this morning. Mind it was probably pure alcohol I  testing. There was 25 of us out all day iyesterday in Durham. Ended up in a gay karaoke bar till 11 after we got the train back, then a table for 5 at the kebab shop. I didnt get up until 2pm.....naughty!  

DOES ANYONE FANCY HAVING ANOTHER SHOT AT MEETING UP? I WOULD SAY IT WOULD NEED TO BE LONDON OR MANCHESTER AS I KNOW NEWCASTLE A BIT FAR FOR YOU'S ALL TO TRAVEL....LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS


----------



## lucky2010

Grat news about your scan *Lucy*... Yipee!!!

*Alison* you naughty boozer!!!! I am noticing every little twinge. I have had a dragging pain in my lower abdo since 1dpo, don't usually have it and am trying not to read anything into it.... but here's hoping!!

We've booked our Hotel for next month if we get a -ve so trying to remain realistic... HA HA!!!

Hi to all

Rach xx


----------



## nismat

Wow it's been busy on here!

Welcome to *Ema*  It sounds like you've already had plenty of reassurance on the injections front - the injector pens really are easy and pretty painless to use - it's more a psychological barrier than a pain barrier! The ttc/baby obsession is so normal - it does become utterly all-consuming. We started ttc in April 05, but I was totally obsessed from about 18 months prior to that (and we'd already been discussing our plans for about 3 years before that!). The BFNs, and the bloody awful cycles when you can't try due to timing issues can be pretty hard to deal with (especially given that you were having such problems with your former clinic), but I also found IVF easier to cope with than the IUIs in many ways, because there were so many more certainties/information to be gained. And the chances of getting pregnant, although obviously the stakes are higher, are greater. I had hypnotherapy as well prior to the IVF, and it made me feel so much more positive about it working. Regarding your partner's worries about egg collection; it is *extremely  * unlikely that she would feel any pain during (or even remember) the actual procedure. I had sedation rather than a general anaesthetic, and quite honestly don't remember a thing after doing the countdown from 10 as they gave me the drugs! However, if she has produced lots of follies/eggs, then the chances are that she _will _ feel rather sore afterwards - as much from swollen ovaries recovering as from the actual retrieval procedure - which can't really be avoided (although obviously she can take pain killers). It's all in the best of causes though 

*Rach & Julie* - how's the 2ww going? Still driving yourself mad? I don't know why it should be so, but you honestly do feel all kinds of physical differences/twinges post-ovulation on the cycles that you ttc. It can't _all _ be psycho-somatic! I would definitely second Mable's recommendation not to test early, as it's almost impossible not to be completely crushed by a negative test.    for a lucky positive first go though!

*Alison * - that does sound like a very boozy day out! And a great deal of fun 

*Rach & Sue* - hope that your sperm are winging their way over the Atlantic right now!    I'm sure that they will cover all the practical details at your appointment on the 24th, but it is definitely worth taking in a long list of questions, as your brain will no doubt go to mush with all the excitement! I virtually always came away from appointments having forgotten to ask one thing or another, even when I took lists in with me 

*Mable * - sorry to hear about the sore ovaries, and the worry about over-stimulating that this must induce . I hope that your next scan doesn't show up too many follies to proceed. When are you back in to King's, and have they said what the limit on follie numbers/sizes would be for them to proceed/cancel the cycle? I do hope that all will be well    

*Candygirl * - only a few days until your first pregnancy scan now . I'm sure that you must be nervous as well as excited, but the sickness does sound like a good sign in terms of the hormone levels that are causing it  I hope that you get to see/hear a nice healthy heartbeat - it's just amazing. If they don't turn the sound on once they've found it, do ask them to do so, as hearing that tiny little heart beating away is *so * reassuring, and makes everything seem so much more real.

*Tonia * - great to hear about your appointment, positivity and the fact that you can start so soon. What will your stimming dosage be, now that you are doubling it? How many follies/eggs did you produce last time?

*Spangley * - hurrah, hurrah for a good FSH level and successful base-line scan . I've got everything crossed for successful stimming for you these next few days, and a good initial scan result on Wednesday. Am I right in thinking that you are on a short protocol this time?? I don't do follie dances for everyone, but here's one especially for you


----------



## nismat

I thought that I'd start a separate post with my own news - the previous one was quite long enough! 

First off, a report back about our first 2 NCT sessions (Thursday evening and Saturday morning). Having stated in my post last week that Karen was the one who didn't want to go, while I was really keen, the situation was somewhat reversed after our first class! The fact that I had only 4 1/2 hrs sleep the night before, followed by a long day doing my last photo shoot, probably didn't help, but I found the teacher really patronising. This was partly because she is starting from the basis that none of us know anything about childbirth (which is fair enough, catering to the lowest common denominator), but also because, despite the fact that I had requested on my booking form that she consider her terminology given our couple status, she split everything into "the guys/fathers and the girls/mothers". Grrr! I honestly wasn't expecting much, but the occasional "partner" reference would have been enough - it just felt like Karen's role was completely unacknowledged (although it didn't annoy her nearly as much as it did me). I know that a lot of it is down to it being the teacher's habitual patter, but it really wouldn't take much effort to say partner occasionally. I was actually going to say something on Saturday if things were no better, but she did twice (in 4 hrs!) catch herself and change "guys" to "partners", which mollified me somewhat. I suppose it's partly because she doesn't know quite how to deal with the situation, but I think that it's largely because she is oblivious to it being any kind of issue. At least some of the other couples had worked us out (although not all - we both got asked what relation Karen was to me!) and made the effort to be more inclusive and say partners, which was great. And after all, it's getting to know the other parents-to-be that are the main reason for doing the NCT classes in the first place. It turns out that I already know a lot of the stuff that we've covered so far - I had to stop myself from answering all the time as I don't want to seem the annoying know-it-all! Saturday's session was better overall, so we are going back! This week it's on to birthing positions.....

We spent the rest of the weekend changing/moving stuff around the house, ready for Pip's arrival. He/she now has a proper room that's not a study any more - it's so lovely to get it ready at last, even though it won't get much use at first. I ordered the fabric over the weekend, so hopefully it won't take too long to arrive and then I can get on with making the curtains and some matching "accessories". The whole house is looking a lot more organised as well, which is great - I am definitely nesting! 

On the CP front, we need to work out what we want to incorporate in terms of words/vows/music. I was really quite surprised to discover that the only legal bit needed is the signing of some forms - it doesn't seem hugely significant! I've sent off for the weddings/civil partnerships booklet from the Humanist Society to get some ideas on vows etc. that we could use. What did any of you do??
We also need to get some rings sorted (as long as we can find some that don't cost a fortune but aren't too dull!), and we've decided to change both our surnames by deed poll. We'd already agreed on combining our surnames for Pip to use, but we now feel that we'd both like to change as well, in recognition of our new family status. I had been quite reluctant to "give up" my surname until recently, but as time has gone on, I've felt more and more positive about us having a family name in common. 

So all in all, there's plenty to keep me busy in the next few weeks, even though I've pretty much stopped working now. However, I'm probably going to go back to bed for a nap soon, as I woke up at 4.30am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep (increasingly common occurrence unfortunately!).


----------



## Spangley

Hi Tamsin

Thanks for the fertility dance - I feel very special now   and fertile    

Yes I'm on the short protocol again so AF Friday, baseline scan and drugs started Saturday. All very quick as my period appeared a whole 5 days earlier than I was thinking it would. 

Your first NCT experience sounds horrendous - but good for you for sticking with it. I'm sure there'll be some useful stuff to learn along the way and hopefully some nice local new mums to meet too.

CP wise we're just planning to go in, sign the register and leave as neither of us what any sort of ceremonials. I bet nearer the time we'll think of something minimal to say but at this stage I'm focusing on the IVF instead

Lucy


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Tamsin - for our CP the registry office in Brighton sent us through a booklet with vows we could use. Re changing your name, you don't need to do it by deed poll, your civil partnership certificate is enough. That's assuming that you are not choosing a completely different name, it was enough for us to double barrel - we have all changed names so as to have a family name too, feels nice.

Thanks for all your info re my follies - am off for a scan today. Ovary pain peaked on days 4-5 and has reduced slightly, which is a relief. Was afraid I was ovulating already but OPKs have all been negative. This IUI business is such a palava, such build-up, expectation, hope, am trying to stay sane and remember that it doesn't work very often! Is much harder this time round that it is happening to me and not DP.

Good news Lucy! This could be your lucky cycle.
Will report back my news later
Mable


----------



## nismat

*Lucy * - the NCT wasn't all that horrendous, honest, just a bit discouraging! As long as I get to make some friends amongst the other parents-to-be then that's the key thing that I was hoping to get out of it all, and that looks promising already 
Karen would be quite happy to have your kind of CP - she'd be happier if there wasn't even a need for witnesses! - but I want some kind of vows (needn't be anything long though) to make the event more significant, even though we are doing it primarily for legal reasons. I can totally understand you putting the IVF before any kind of CP concerns - we've been meaning to get around to registering for the past year, but ttc, and then pregnancy came much higher up the priority list. It's only now that "Pip" is imminent that we have decided that it is important to get the legal side of things in place ASAP.

*Mable * - I'll have to see if I can get something similar from our registry office. Whilst they didn't blink an eyelid at the prospect of a CP, I did get the impression that they haven't done a whole lot of CP registrations! I think that we will probably have to use a deed poll - my surname is already double-barrelled, so we are dropping part of my name and pairing the second part with Karen's surname, so I think that it would probably be classified as a "new/different" name. It seems that way from the on-line research I have done so far, although I should make some actual phone enquiries I suppose! Good luck for the scan later, and glad to hear that the ovary pain has settled down somewhat.


----------



## duff

Hi everyone!

Mable - I just wanted to say that my ovaries were monsterous the first time I tool Clomid but I found it got better each month.  Whether that was because my body got used to it or I got used to feeling them, I don't know.  

We just had a good appointment at the clinic and everything's all set to go at the end of the month.  I was pleased to see how many scans/blood tests they're doing.  When we were filling in all the paperwork, one thing I forgot to ask about was signing over all eggs/embryos to my partner in case anything happens to me.  I'll have to ask the clinic about it.  Actually, my partner was a bit miffed with me at the clinic.  On all the forms it says "female partner" then "husband/partner" and I thought the idea of her as husband and me as wife was hysterically funny but she didn't   

Good luck gang!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there everyone!!

I have just returned from visiting my 12 wk pregnant friend... not a good idea in the middle of the 2ww!!! Surely it can't ALL be psycho-somatic as Tamsin said. I have had aching abdo since ovulating and today 5dpo I had about an hour of period like pains and now nothing. It just seems so long to wait!!! The lessons I have learnt from my first 2ww are: Don't tell anyone when you're ttc as they all ask 'are you feeling pg' and that makes it even harder to forget!; organise things to keep busy during 2ww's as being at home is just not good!!!

I also keep having dreams about negative pg tests....not nice!!

*Gina*, where are you? Hope you're OK!!

Rach xx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Alls well on my insides - have 1 dominant follicle, 14mm and it needs to be 17 so they are looking at insemination on Friday with hcg injection Wednesday night. 

Tamsin, your NCT classes sound interesting! We found the information they gave rubbish, didn't even mention breathing techniques for birth. 

Rach - it's way too early for pregnancy symptoms, don't analyze, it's too painful.  
 to everyone
Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks *Mable*, it's hard though!! Good luck for Friday!!


----------



## evelet

Mable - wow good luck for Friday. Will be thinking baby dustish thoughts for you. Make sur e you get extra Monty cuddles before you go - his baby magic might help  

Nismat - the NCT classes we went to were actually pretty good. Not for the information side of things - i really can't see that their purpose is any more than a social networking and (some) political campaigning (ie pro-natural birth  etc). Our teacher was good and always said "mums and partners". Of course I'm not Jude's partner am I? If I'm really pushed to say what i am on a form or something (eg nursery registration form) I put 'co-mother' to distinguish me from Ros as 'mother'. I am slowly (and sometimes painfully) coming to an understanding with myself about exactly what my role is as Jude's parent. I'm definitely his parent and his co-mother but I'm not Mummy in the way that Ros is. I really want to be sometimes but I didn't grow him and b/f him. However, the older he gets the more 'equal' i feel if that makes any sense. Anyway I'm his Meema I know that because he shouts it up the stairs at me!

Ros had a horrendous moment today when she went downstairs and asked our godsons who were round for the day (aged 13 and 10) "where's Jude? I thought he was with you!!!" Well they'd thought he was with her and she frantically ran around the house looking. Then she spied his ball in the street outside and ran out front. She finally realised he was at the end of the street kicking his ball around. She thought he'd come in the house with everyone 10 mins earlier but in fact he'd run into the garden instead, found his ball, climbed down 10 slippery steps and started playing on his own. YIKES. You can NEVER EVER be too careful.....

Poor Ros's nerves were already totally shot because she's on her 3rd day of Clomid. We are going to Care for the first scan on Thursday this week and hopefully all will be well for an insemination next week. Ros and Mable are ttc buddies this month...

lots and lots of baby dust to all of you....

x


----------



## Mable

Yikes, Eve, what a horrid moment, momentarily loosing Jude! Good luck to Ros for her follies and clomid - is great that we will be cycle buddies this month!

I know what you mean about your role as Jude's parent. I am having quite a painful time at the moment in that Monty is clinging to E rather than me and I want him to adore me as much as her. Of course, I am glad that he is attaching to her but he pushes me away when I am holding him and reaches for her - not nice. Also whenever he sees me he shouts Dada, which is just plain wierd! It's a breastfeeding issue and also she spends more time with him than I do as I have to work 1 day more than her. Still painful though, especially when I'm going through my own attempts to get preggers now and just want to feel close to him.

Mable


----------



## duff

Mable, I just wanted to say that my friend had exactly the same situation with their twins.  Looking back now, it seems like it was for a very short time because the twins absolutely love both their Mums to bits, but I imagine it must have been hard for her when they mostly wanted the Mummy with the milk.  As soon as they were after food that both Mums could provide, they wanted both Mums equally! Also, the same twins used to call me Dada, which I was secretly quite chuffed about until someone told me that babies find the DA sound one of the easiest so tend to just enjoy making it!


----------



## pem

Hi there everyone!!

Thanks again for all the lovely replies to my questions, i really appreciate it and you have been able to answer stuff for me that i quite simply would probably have never asked anyone else!!! I haven't told anybody in my family/freinds groupthat we're going for t/ment, cus last time i got fed up with them asking me all the time..... any news  It's like aaaarghhhh!!! NO!!  So as a result, don't have much support!!!

Alison - I am the one on the right.......with the mass of pink and enormous smile...needless to say, don't look anything like that now, grew hair for the day, back to the short haired traditional look now!!! It was a brilliant day, we really enjoyed it, made loads of fuss, even though i said i never would, well worth it though!!

Wishing everyone well and hoping for good news of all kinds for everyone!!!

Ema


----------



## Alison0702

Hello

I went for my scan yesterday and had a leading follicle of 23mm. Got positive OPK last night and had HCG so going for insem tomorrow at 8.30am


----------



## pem

Hi there Alison, 


Good Luck for tomorrow...      !!!!

Ema


----------



## duff

Good luck Alison!  Is it my imagination or do you seem to be inseminating every week?  Honestly, every time I look on here you're about to start a cycle!  I know the 2ww seem long for you but, casual observer that I am, yours seem to whizz by in a day or two!  I wonder if you haven't got a time machine up there with you..


----------



## misty

Hi!!

  Just thought I'd pop in with an update.
  Had my final scan today prior to EC. It seems I have about 12 follies     and on my last scan 4 days ago I only had 6!!
  My dosage of puregon was increased to 450iu last Friday and ever since 
  I've been feeling very stimmed and uncomfortable at times.
  We're so happy, excited and nervous all at once 
  EC will be on Friday at 10.30am and I have to admit that I'm very nervous 
  Our consultant is very pleased and is hoping for about 8 eggs with luck 
  Have been advised to drink plenty of H2O and regular small meals as it 
  seems  my ovaries are gigantic and I feel it..........

  Good luck and   to all cycling at present 

  Lots of luv

  Misty xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Thanks Ema! I am hoping this is the one! My fave singer (Norah Jones) has an album coming out on my test day, so I am hoping she is good luck for me  

Duff - It seems like an age when I'm going through it, but every month comes round very quickly. No time machine involved though  
I have 5 ampules of sperm left between now and July so I cant have a break really as it will be wasting it. We will be doing IVF after May if nothing has worked, and I am not sure if 2 ampules are used for that?

Anyone tell me?

Good luck Misty     

Mable - What you said about Monty clinging to Edith.....That's something I am worried that Ju will get upset by with me being the mother. Suppose it's natural really but I know it would upset me too.  

Tamsin/Mable - We have talked about what we would do about surnames...I am going to change my name anyway as I don't have anything to do with my dad's side of the family so I am changing it to my mam's maiden name. The baby will prob take that name unless we decide otherwise.

Tamsin - I can imagine the NCT classes to be quite daunting at first, but I am glad that you are making some friends. Big hugs


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Everyone,

Alison: Good luck darling we hope with all our hearts that this is your turn!    

Misty: Good luck for friday - sounds very positive!

Mable: What a nightmare! Good Luck for Friday!

It's all go on here at the mo!! Our news is that our sperm will be here on Thursday! So all being well it seems like this is going to happen early February!!

Love to you all

Rachel
xxx


----------



## candygirl

Hi all,

Spangley - good luck this cycle!  It all seems very positive at the moment - I've got everything crossed for you  

Tamsin - we had a humanist ceremony for our Civil Partnership, and it was really lovely.  We met with the celebrant a couple of times and she asked us lots of questions about our families and our relationship.  We also wrote some of our own simple vows and she embellished them using all the stuff she'd learned from us.  It was perfect.  (we also had to do the signing bit in a registry office beforehand, as the registrar wouldn't be in the same room as the humanist celebrant...)

Alison - I hope this is your cycle.    

Misty   - Good luck on Friday - I hope you get lots of eggs. 

Mable - Good luck with the insemination on Friday  

(lots happening this week - lets hope you're all pregnant at the same time.....)

  

2 Days to go now till my first scan - I'm still feeling lots of twinges in my tummy, and feeling sick most days, so hopefully that's a good sign...

Candy x


----------



## evelet

@Alison and Mabel: its easier if you just think of it as a 'milk-mummy' thing. I work full time and Ros sees far more of Jude than i do but he finds ways to make it abundantly clear that he views me as his other mummy. 

can anyone enlighten me about what clomid is actually supposed to do? ros is worrying about over stimulation or something and i feel a bit crap for not really knowing what she's talking about. thank you in advance as ever for your knowledge...


----------



## nismat

*Eve * - that must indeed have been very scary for poor Ros; thank heavens Jude was happy & safe! Re: the Clomid, essentially its aim is to give the ovaries an extra push to encourage them to develop more than one follicle each month. Although I'm not quite sure what it does chemically, it is _not _ the same thing as injectible drugs which are a synthetic (usually!) form of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone), which is already naturally produced by the body. Clomid was actually developed for women who have trouble ovulating on their own and/or irregular ovulation/cycles, so its true aim is to _induce _ ovulation. When you don't actually have ovulation issues, the aim therefore is just to gently stimulate the ovaries into producing extra follies/eggs. Generally, you are pretty unlikely to actually genuinely over-stimulate on Clomid, unless you have polycystic ovaries/PCOS, in which case your ovaries are a lot more sensitive & may go a bit mad on follie production! However, if you are a good responder to Clomid (and it can vary hugely in its effects from woman to woman - it had sod-all effect on my stubborn ovaries ) then you may produce too many follies for the clinic to want you to run the risk of multiple conception. It's not the total number of folllies that they judge it on; it's the number of similar-sized follies as they approach maturation/ovulation (i.e. extra smaller ones won't affect the decision). Generally I think that the cut-off point is 3 or 4 follies; some clinics will let you take the final decision, others not. 
Hope that helps 

All the 2 different mummies chat is very interesting - your reference to "milk-mummy" reminded me of that book that you lent me ages ago, "The Family of Woman", which showed that in many lesbian-headed families, the child goes through a phase of distinguishing between "food mummy" and "fun mummy". It struck me very strongly, as it acknowledges that there _is _ a difference for the child, at least for a while, but actually each parent is getting/giving something different to the child, and this doesn't make you less equal/significant. There will always be things that the child goes to the non-birth mother for, that s/he doesn't seek from the breastfeeding/primary care-giving mother. Although knowing all this doesn't make it any easier to be pushed away I'm sure! Hugs to *Mable * over Monty's attitude at the moment 

*Candygirl * - interesting to hear about your humanist ceremonies - they sound so much more personal than the standard religious/registry ceremonies. My sister & BIL had a humanist naming ceremony for my nephew last year, which was lovely, and is what we aim for in the summer when we have our big celebration. 
BTW, I'm sure that the nausea is a very good sign!

*Rach & Sue* - glad to hear that you're now almost ready to start 

*Alison * - yes, usually 2 vials of sperm would be used for IVF. Our clinic have told us to have 3 available for each IVF cycle (when buying our sibling sperm) - I think that they like us to have an "extra" one available, in case one turns out to be a bit duff on defrosting.
Good luck for today's insem!   

*Misty * - keep glugging that water! I'm sure that the ovaries are pretty darned sore, but it's great news that you have responded well this time. Will keep my fingers crossed that you get lots of lovely mature eggs on Friday.   

*Rach & Julie* - hope you aren't completely  yet!

*Duff * - great to hear that you can get going again soon


----------



## Spangley

Really hope it went well this morning Alison   

Brill news about your follies Misty - really hope EC goes smoothly for you on Friday   

Great news the sperm's nearly here, Rach and Sue. Not long to go now  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Candygirl - we're in there tomorrow morning again so might possibly see you  

We went for the first scan this morning. Only 4 follies, 1 is 12mm and the others are <10mm. So I'm feeling exceptionally gloomy. I thought I had effectively managed my expectations to the reality that I'm never going to produce many eggs but I guess I must have had my hopes up that this time a few more would make an appearance. Anyway we're in for scans every day so hopefully we'll see some more growth and maybe a couple more appear


----------



## nismat

Oh *Lucy*, how utterly poo for you  
I hope that you get some growth/multiplication of follies, and that ultimately you do get some eggs to collect. 
It must be so hard


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your eggs Lucy - hope they put in a growth spurt soon.

Eve - think Tamsin covered Clomid very effectively. I felt like my ovaries were bursting and worried about overstimulation but they weren't. I had a look on the clomid message board, there is a big list of side-effects, one of which is feeling like your ovaries are bursting. I'm really fed up with the bad dreams. Feel like I was up all night chasing after someone, trying to keep 3 jobs going at once....

Went for another scan today, I have 2 17mm follies, 1 on each side. Am doing my HCG tonight with insemination on Friday. Good luck me   

Has anyone using clomid been told of success rates with donor sperm? The clinic today said it was 40% per attempt but that's not necessarily with frozen sperm. With IVF success at around 20-25%, this makes IUI with clomid much more successful. The doc was a bit wishywashy and I couldn't get to the bottom of these stats.

Thanks for your comments re the non-bio mum role. When I went home last night, Monty shrieked with delight to see me and clung to me so much that I got to do his bath, his milk and put him to bed. So I AM important to him.

Good luck to all my cycle buddies!  
Mable


----------



## pem

Hi to all!!

I am back to ask another round of questions!!!! Can't offer any advice back to anyone usually, feels a little one-sided, newbie ignoramus that i am!!!  

Tamsin - I can say though, that we had our 'civil partnership' at a venue using our local registrar and they were brilliant. We combined our own vows with suggestions and neccesities from the registrar info and also had my mum do a reading..which was lovely. Our day was a bit traditional really, wedding dress, cake an all that, but the ceremony was amazing, been waiting for 7 years to tie that knot and the wait was worth it.    ...and i do feel strangely different!!!( in a good way!!)

I have been to Boots today to spend what feels like a small mortgage on supplements after buying a Zita West book, i have bought DHA, pregnacare (vit and min) and Co-Enzyme Q10 in the hope that it will help in some way. I am also thinking about the Detox programme she suggests and possibly acupuncture

Has anybody else tried any of these things... any opinions , is it all a waste of valuable money or worth trying  I guess i will try anything..just wanted some opinions really.... I have already given up smoking, lost an enormous amount of weight, barely drink alcohol and cut down on caffeine....if nothing else i am one healthy woman!! With a sad life!!!! 

Anyway, thanks!!! Off now to drink green tea and chop organic veg!!!!!          

Good luck and positive wishes to everyone!!!

Ema


----------



## Spangley

Hi Pem - I'm a big fan of acupuncture and have been having regular appointments before and during my IVF cycles. You need to find someone who's experienced in working with women undergoing fertility treatment. I think everything else you've already done re losing weight, drinking less etc will all help too. I've lost a stone since last year - funny how trying to conceive focuses the mind re weight loss.


----------



## irisbea

Hi pem, I think zits wests advice divides a lot of people :- you either think shes  a guru or a charlatan. Im unsure, I think it makes sense to take a good multivitamin with folic acid and im also persuaded about DHA. Im less convinces about the evidence for co-enzyme Q10 and also about  about super dosing.

There are some positive research papers out there about pregnancy and acupuncture. I did go for about 18 m both before and during my IUIs (and as I use acupuncture for pain relief in my work youd expect me to be positive about it) I eventually stopped though because i just lost faith and got fed up of having to fit in all the appointments before and after insemmination, as if organising the time off for that wasnt enough, i felt it was stressing me out at a time when i needed to follow my instincts.

I would agree with spangley though, find a practitioner who is really used to this kind of work.

j


----------



## lucky2010

*Tamsin* I am totally  and convinced that it's not worked. I feel totally 'normal' and a bit low.... I know I've only just started but the wait has really got on top of me. If we do get a BFN I'm really going to have to sort my attitude out or this will kill me!!!
*
Alison* I hope today went OK... fingers crossed firmly for you xx
*
Lucy* I hope your follies grow and multiply over night x

*Mable* you're doing well.... good luck for Fri.... Do you know the success rates for unmedicated AI by any chance?

*Rach and Sue*... how exciting!!!!

Hi to everyone else that I've missed


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rach - the anxiety you are feeling about the wait is so natural, but hang in there and think positive thoughts .  When i was doing home inseminations this was the hardest part, but think positive.  I actually found the 2WW after IVF easier than insems, as I somehow thought it was out of my hands and I was less in control  but in home insems I also felt more responsible and on behalf of my donor as well.  But think positively -a hypnotherapist told me that if you think negative thoughts and doubt you disadvantage yourself from the start.


Best of luck   and Hi to everyone
L x


----------



## Spangley

Hey there everyone quick update from us. 3 follies are growing and there's still one little one. We've decided that we'll go to EC if there are 3 that are big enough and not if only 2 as that's what we did last time in the false hope that maybe once the doctor was inside he'd miraculously find some more! We'll go to IUI instead if there are only 1 or 2. Still keeping positive though    

Love to all   and hang on in there RachJulie


----------



## pem

Hi there!!!

Spangley - Good luck with the follies, thanks for the advice re: acupuncture, think i am going to look into having it done, might calm down my frenetic mind a bit also!!!

Irisbea - I think i am a little unsure also about some of the zita west stuff also, so i am picking and choosing what i hope will help, i am not superdosing due to the neg effects of some supp on others, she does explain this, but you need a PhD in translating her advice to egt it right!!!!  I am hoping that my diet in itself will see me right for a lot of stuff!!! I have had acupuncture for pain relief in the past and it was fantastic, so am definitely going to have a try!!

This weather is horrendous, think my roof is about to blow off!!!!!


Good luck to everyone, sending    

Ema


----------



## brasilgirl

Hi everyone
I had another scan at Care today and saw the little mince pie wriggling around. So now I am officially excited. I have told a few people even though I am ony 9 weeks.
My mother, despte being a closet homophobe, well not always closet to be honest, is absolutely overjoyed and very excited.

Rach - I too was convinced there was no way I could be pregnant, got really drunk and then 5 days later got that lovely pink line. THere really is no way to know until you know. It is so hard to stop worrying about it and thinking about it all the time, but there is no point suffering unecessarily. I wish I could give you a magic formula, but the 2ww is just crap. Give yourselves a nice treat and look after each other.
Julie


----------



## Alison0702

Lucy - Thats great news...here's to more of the littl buggers showing their faces      

Well said Julie     Laughed about your not so closet homophobe mum ha ha.  Glad your scan went well, it's all just so exciting  

Mable - Good luck for tomorrow!   

Rachel - Oh what you're feeling is soooo normal. I was a nightmare on my 1st 2ww and not too bad now. You're right though, it will do your head in if you don't try to think about other stuff. Loads of  

Rach and Sue - Hope your little swimmers arrived safe and sound   

Hi to everyone else.. 

Had some bad news last night. My auntie was diagnosed with liver cancer in Jan 06 and had a horrendous operation which she has suffered all year with. She was feelin ropey at the weekend and they took her in for a CT scan which showed that the cancer has come back again to the same place. She only had the all clear 3 months ago. They wont operate but they are going to give her chemo. Really sad.. I thought this year was going to run smoothly but it's already started badly  
Hope it gets better!

Anyway, now I've cheered everyone up, I'm off for some tea


----------



## candygirl

Some news from me - we had our first scan today and there's one baby, in the right place, and there was a heartbeat!  

So now I'm allowing myself to be a little bit excited....


----------



## lucky2010

Yay *Candy*!!!!! fantastic news that you've seen the little heartbeat and that all is well. I'm thrilled for you!!!

Thanks everyone for all your support and advice. It is a week today that we test and I'm pretty busy until then so hopefully will be OK and not going too .

Good luck to *Mable * for tomorrow.

Alison, sorry to hear about your aunt  very sad news. thinking of you. x

*Julie*, how exciting about your scan.... glad your Mum is excited.... mine is in denial about the whole ttc thing!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Rachael x


----------



## friskypony

Hi there Girlies,
Mable  Good luck for tomorrow 
Wow it's been busy over the last few days, sadly missed the chat last night as Morven's still not well. She's gone from no teeth to getting her first on the 4th and another 3 today. The upper ones are huge!!!
Good Luck for all those testing,collecting,injecting etc...
Welcome to Emma you both look lovely by the way 
I'm hoping to try again using partners eggs seeing the consultant in May, this one will be private though so saving has started.
Oh well Night night 
Lou xxx


----------



## duff

Hi gang,

Alison - I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt.  

Candy and Julie - Hurray! 

Rach and Julie - not long now!  

Lucy's follicles - come on!  It's your time - GROW!

I'm a bit excited today because I ordered our drugs this morning.  We're getting them from the pharmacy in Shadwell because it's not too far from us (my partner is slightly obsessed that we will be sold counterfiet drugs so wants to check the place out herself  ).  We'll save about £300 on the clinic's prices, which we are going to spend on a weekend away in the New Forest.  It'll be my last weekend of freedom from ttc before the sniffing starts.

duff X


----------



## lucky2010

*Duff*, getting the drugs certainly is an exciting step!! The W'end in the New Forest sounds like a great idea to get you prepared for treatment!!

*Mable*, hope all went well today.... was thinking of you x

I had a moment of total PMT-like madness today and shouted at Julie about totally irrational things, this has convinced me that we've got a BFN as surely the hormones wouldn't be high enough at this point to send me 

Hope everyone is well.

Rach x


----------



## Spangley

Yippee! Candygirl that's fab news - made up for you both   

Poor RachJulie - I feel for you in the horrors of your 2WW - not long to go now   

Nice one Duff - I save £7 per vial of Menopur which means I save £56 a day over the Bridge prices. Does that mean I can spent £56 a day on clothes?! Don't think the DP would be too impressed   Have a lovely weekend away and good luck with the sniffing. So glad I'm not doing that this time, used to put me right off my dinner.

Good luck with the saving Lou - no spending £56 a day on clothes for you then!

Alison - i'm so sorry to hear about your aunt, that's such sad news after she was given the all clear so recently - thinking of you  

Here's a funny story from Spangley Towers. Yesterday when I eventually managed to get home after struggling through the wind, DP was in a high state of anguish because there were some cat turds in the bath. Yes the bath   Quite a good place to choose we reckoned. Not sure which of the beasts to blame it on but it was probably fat boy Jones too lazy to go out through the cat flap into the hurricane. I wonder what excitement we'll have tonight.

My follies are growing -I now have a 16, 2 11s and a 9 so it's still looking   We've started the Orgalutran now which means 3 injections a day - lucky I've got three stomachs isn't it

Have a good weekend everyone

L


----------



## dani

hello to every one! just wanted to say hi really I came on here last year when we first read into IUI and now the ball is rolling we have are first consultaion next month and we are both very excited . 
Just wana make myself known as i know this will be a place we look to for support sepecially form peps in simular situations! 
Be nice to make friends on here and share stories, good luck to every1xx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Had my insemination yesterday, went well although the doctor was very rough and it was quite painful. Hadn't ovulated yesterday when she did the insemination, had ovary pain all last night but less this morning - still a bit twingey and period pain like today but I really hope I have ovulated as the sperm can't live in there for much longer.

Am worried about the lining of my womb being too thin and about all these crampy pains I have but there is nothing that I can do now, just get through the next 2 weeks. I find it hard to trust that they know what they are doing at my clinic.

Good luck to all my fellow 2ww-ers.
Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Well done *Mable*, crampy pain is probably from her being too rough with you... not good that she made you uncomfortable. Was Edith with you? I have spoken to THREE friends recently who have had medicated IUI (with Clomid) and have got a BFP first time round.... let's hope you make number four!!!! I'm sorry you feel so unsure that your clinic know what they're doing.... let's hope you get a BFP to show that they do!!!!

As for my 2ww, I have had really bad AF like pains today(CD21 of 26 day cycle), like the ones I usually get the day before AF arrives. If she does it will really mess up our intricate planning for next months insems!!!! I am managing to just let Thursday arrive when it arrives now!!!

Had better go as I'm exhausted and need to get to bed, 8.35pm on a Sat night, how sad!!

hi to all xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Mable - It's wierd how different clinics do different things. Mine tells me to go about 35-45 hours after my LH surge (I use the clearblue OPK's) and one thats a positve, I have the HCG injection. Hope we're both lucky this time. Welcome to the 2ww. Hopefully we'll both get the results we're hoping for    

Dani - Welcome back! It's all very exciting when you start, so make sure you ask as many questions as you want - someone is bound to know the answer! I've just come home from a weekend in Thornborough. Went to Milton Keynes yesterday.

Lucy - Go girl with those follies! I did chuckle about your 3 stomachs!  
Also, I think fat boy is very clever. Hope it doesn't become a habit though  
When do you go for your next scan?  

Rachael - Don't think too much into your nutty behaviour. It's not a given that you're gonna have a period so you just stay positive till test day.  

Candy - So glad the scan went well. Bet it was quite emotional.  

Hi to everyone else!

Wll, I have been to stay with my 7 month pregnant friend this weekend. It was very exciting looking at everything she's bought. I am so bloomin broody now I'm home. Cant wait for it to be me waddling about like a beached whale  

** Which Zita West book is the one that a few of you have been talking about? **


----------



## Tonia2

Woo hoo! Good luck to all the 2wwer's!! 
*Rach* You're first up...4 days to go... don't test early!!!    Hang in there... When would your period be due if you were expecting it like normal?
*Alison * when do you test? 
*Mable,* good luck too...When is your test date? Gosh, doesn't time go by?! When I first met you Edith had not long got the bfp with Monty!! .... Sorry to hear about the  Dr being rough - not nice. I've had the same Dr for all my insems / ET's and only once did it ache/ hurt afterwards, & I bled a little. It was quite sore. - I figured he must have accidently scraped the lining or something that time.... Good luck everyone!  Have I missed anyone?

*Lucy* - I hope all is shaping up ok, any dates set for EC? - though, even if you do have to convert to IUI - look at Candy's result when she did that!! _>fingers crossed< _

*Candy * That is FANTASTIC news about your first scan!    I'm so pleased for you. If I ever get a bfp I'm going to be soooooo nervous 'til I see that little heartbeat the first time. I hope you can relax and enjoy it somewhat now!

*Brasilgirl /Julie * - glad you're able to relax now too, hearing that blessed little heartbeat. 9 weeks already!!! Oh my, time goes... Bron & I have had some counselling together this year too - it has so helped us work through some fears and things where we weren't quite able to understand the others' point of view, particularly in relation to ttc. Ttc/getting pregnant /miscarrying this last year exposed a few weak spots in our relationship (esp. getting pregnant!!  (surprisingly) ) - and it's been such a good thing. Better now than later! I would highly recommend the support of a good counsellor too!! Bron & I are in a really good place now. We had our 7th anniversary last week - took the Campervan to a spot by the sea and watched a storm come in overnight!! Quite spectacular.

Hi *Dani* - welcome back! Are you counting the sleeps until your first appt yet ? 

*Misty * - did you have EC /ET in the last few days? how'd it go?

I'm onto d/r'ing - started on Thursday, and am counting sleeps til I start stimming. I've been a bit tired and run down though, so have decided tonight that I really need to do something proactive about that. Not sure what to do yet... We haven't had a proper holiday in more than a year...in maybe two years... and I really feel like I need one  _right now_!! 

Love to all I haven't mentioned too, 
Tonia
x


----------



## Alison0702

Hi Tonia - You need a holiday mrs! Did I say that if we dont manage to get a BFP, we are hoping to come to OZ in May? I am very excited at that prospect, however, I really hope we dont manage to go!!!!  
I test on 30th January. I should get a period that day aswell, so we'll see what happens first.  
Good luck this cycle. Sorry you're feelin run down hun


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Tonia*, my period is due on Thurs 25th, which is the day we'll test if it doesn't show up. You do sound like you need a holiday.... go on treat yourself!!!

*Lucy*, the poo in the bath is a familiar story. This week we have had strategically placed poos all over the house due to a cat reluctant to go out in the bad weather... one in the bath and one in the plastic bit of a used Amazon box (which we thought was particularly clever!!), also a wee in the laundry basket!!!

*Mable*, I hope you're feeling less sore today and have managed to have a good weekend.

We've been on a walk in the Peak District today with the dogs which certainly blew away the cobwebs!!! I am feeling more chilled about the 2ww now and am not so hooked on counting the days down till Thurs. We are both off on Thurs so I think we'll do the test in the morning and then we can make the most of the day whatever the result.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Rachael xx


----------



## Mable

Hi Rach,
You are nearly there now. How are you feeling - any meaningful twinges, aches and pains? I really hope you get a positive outcome.

I've had a weekend of constant womb ache and exhaustion - now could it be that my 2 eggs are already fertilized and draining the life out of me, or is it just leftovers from the rough Dr? Its amazing how whilst I know that there can be no symptoms until test day or after, hoping that I am pregnant makes me ignore this logic and fall for analyzing every twinge.

i can't work out how do do these ticker things - I test on 2nd Feb.

Good luck to Rach and Alison and anyone else on the 2ww -  
Mable


----------



## Spangley

Hello everyone

Mable - so sorry to hear you had such an uncomfortable IUI. I had some very uncomfortable ones - it really depends on technique - slow is best. Also on the size of the speculum they use. In the end I got them to prescribe me a Diazepam to take a couple of hours before and I also took a Paracetamol which seemed to help. Anyway hopefully you won't need to do it again   To do a ticker, go to Tickerfactory.com and fill in your dates and choose a design, then copy and paste the code (I think it's called BB code or something) into your forum profile

Alison - I've got Zita's Complete guide to Getting Pregnant. it's quite useful although after reading it you'll be spending a fortune on vitamins etc  but every little helps I suppose

Tonia - deffo sounds like you need a holiday. Good luck with the sniffing. When's your baseline scan scheduled?

Hi Rachael - only 3 more sleeps till you test then. Not long at all. Glad our cat's not the only loon! Next step is to train them to poo straight into the toilet - that _would _ be a neat trick.

My news is we've been having daily, yes daily, scans and bloods since last Wednesday - ouch. I need another arm now as well as my triple stomachs. I've got 4 follies that are growing - they're at 19, 18, 17, 14 - something like that anyway. So we've got one more night of stims and then trigger tomorrow night, EC on Thursday. So it's been a much better cycle than last time where we only had 2 growing - and we only need one


----------



## snagglepat

Hey everyone,

I'm feeling rather sheepish - I've just checked and it's been over a month since I last posted! It's taken me an hour to catch up.  Aside from the TTC stuff it's been a good month here. We had our CP, followed by a lovely festive season, and we've cemented our new family tie by adopting a lovely german shepherd cross from the local dogs home. He's gorgeous! He's nearly 1 and we've called him Digger. We're both besotted. (And permanently covered in dog hair.)

*Mable*, sorry to hear you're feeling rough after the insem. Hope it eases soon. As for the ovary pain, I get it every single cycle, but then I have got PCOS. Sometimes it can last for up to a week, but it disappears as soon as I've ovulated. Fingers crossed for you and Edith this cycle.

*Tamsin*, congratulations on your upcoming Civil Partnership! We did a very similar thing to you and kept the legal bit very separate with just our parents and our two best friends as our witnesses. We did exchange rings (even though we'd already been wearing them for over a year) and we used the bog-standard registry office vows, and the simpler ones at that. We did the 'knowing of no reason why you shouldn't' and the 'I take you as my legal CP' ones, and then when we exchanged the rings, the 'I give you this ring as a sign of my love and commitment' one. I remember that last one most because that's when I started crying, softy that I am.  We then went off to our local mexican restaurant for lunch, then home for cake and champagne. It was really lovely, but the moment I remember most is standing in that room, looking Rae in the eye and saying those vows. I wasn't expecting anything magical but in that moment something deep shifted somewhere in me. I'm not really sure how to describe it, but it was amazing, and everything has felt slightly different since, somehow, too. I'm sure your day will be amazing. 

*Ema*, welcome! (belatedly) I can also sympathise with you're mummy-craving madness. I had it really badly at times. I'm definitely one of those people who has become hardened to it though. We're just about to start our 18th cycle and after that many BFNs something had to give or I'd have been institutionalised by now! (I probably should be anyway.  ) As for alternative things to try, I've changed my diet quite radically under the guidance of a naturopath. Most of the advice on TTC says that caffeine and alcohol are really no nos, and I've given up any meat that isn't organic in case of hormone content. My naturopath also suggested I give up dairy, wheat and sugar which has been hell to adapt to but I'm getting more used to it now. I haven't read the Zita West book but am generally cautious about too many supplements. I studied Naturopathy myself several years back and feel very strongly that we should be able to get everything we need from a proper, balanced diet. Having said that I am taking a pre-natal vitamin supplement and an essential fatty acid supplement, but that's more for security than a sense of need. As from last month I'm also taking Agnus castus - but I'd suggest you see a herbalist before just going for this one. On top of that I'm doing regular uterus massage, doing castor oil packs on my abdomen 3 times a week, taking twice weekly epsom salt baths and, having just trained as a natal hypnotherapist I'm using hypnotherapy on both of us - which I have to say has made a huge difference on the way I feel about the whole process. Finally, having seen how keen so many of the women here have been on it I've booked to see an acupuncturist. It's my first appointment on Wednesday. If I'm not pregnant after six months of this then I might just have to admit defeat! But I'm feeling very positive about it at the moment. By the time we start thinking about other options we'll definitely be able to say that we tried everything!

*Candy*, very belated congratulations to you for your BFP. Seeing that little heartbeat must have been so amazing. Fingers crossed the nausea dies down soon for you.

*Tonia*, Yey for getting to try another cycle in February! Woo hoo! I'm so glad to hear you sounding so positive about it this time around. I'm sure it'll make a huge difference. I've been thinking of you guys. Did you get the parcel I sent yet?

*Alison*, I'm really sorry to hear about your aunt. After just getting to the point of the all clear it must be devastating for her, and for all your family. Positive wishes to you all from here. Good luck to you too. Half way through the 2ww now. I hope it's passing quickly for you.

You also mentioned another meet-up. I did offer to be a host for one if people can make it to Birmingham. I'd still be up for that but it'll have to be well into the Spring. I've got postnatal doula jobs and natal hypnotherapy courses coming out of my ears until then! Maybe April? Anyone up for an April gathering in the Midlands? You can all meet Digger! 

*Lucy*, that's great news about the follies. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get 4 beautiful eggs at EC.   

*Rach and Julie*, how are you doing? I really do think that the first 2ww is the worst. I've got my fingers crossed that this is the only one you'll have to go through (well, until you want a second). But if its not, then I'm sure you'll find they do get easier with time.

Hey *Dani*, Welcome back onto the board. I hope your first consultation goes well. Be sure to come and chat or ask questions as much as you wish. 

*Julie*, That's great news about the scan. Time really does seem to be flying for you. You'll be into the second trimester before you know it. 

Wow, what a long list. And I'm sure I'll have missed several people off. I do apologise if that's the case.

As for us, we had a somewhat stressful time in December. My period never did properly arrive, although I did get spotting for several weeks. I was beginning to get really low and thinking we were going to have to give it all up when on Christmas eve the spotting suddenly stopped and I started to get the most fertile-looking fertile mucus I've ever seen. It continued through to Boxing day when sure enough I got a lovely day of ovulation pain to tell me that my body really was functioning. Unfortunately our donor was overseas for christmas so we couldn't inseminate, but knowing things were working, even if the timing was completely off the wall, was a big relief. And sure enough, two weeks after that my period finally arrived. This cycle the clinic was open again so it was back to getting scanned. I had my first scan this morning, cycle day 12 and I was bowled over to discover I already have a 14x12mm follie! That means I'll probably ovulate on the weekend (CD16/17) which will be the closest thing to a 'normal' cycle my body has ever achieved. And our donor is in the country now, so we're all set.

Fingers crossed! I'm getting scanned again on Wednesday and we'll probably inseminate on Friday and Saturday. I can't put into words how much of a relief it is to finally be able to try again after having the last two cycles snatched away. May 18 be our lucky number!

And if you've managed to read through all that, then thank you! It's a mammoth one even by my standards!

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## dani

hello every 1 thanks for your welcome backs!
We are both very excited and really cant wait for the 1st consulation, we went to my GP the other day and she was sooo good she is doing all the blood tests for me for nothing and will help in any way she can so thats a great help!
Have been looking through the sites as you do trying to find out as much info as we can to make sure we find out anything that we might need to question when we go, was wondering if any 1 knows does Clomid really increase your chances and is it us or the clinic that would make the decision?
Bit nervous redaing some of the pervious comments didnt really expect it to hurt how comes it can hurt after the insermination? 
*Tonia* you said bet we are counting the sleeps till the apt im already counting the weeks till we will hopefully start treament and that might not be till Sep!


----------



## Alison0702

Hey Gina lovely to hear from you. It sounds like your CP was a lovely day, what did you both wear? Welcome to little Digger (probably not so little). There's nothing better than getting in from work and seeing that little face and waggy tail. I'd def be up for a meet in Birmingham! And its not just to meet Digger  
I am so hoping that 18 is your lucky number. I honestly don't know how you have coped going through that so many times. The metformin seems to be working well though doesn't it!   

Lucy - Well done to your fabulous follicles. I didnt realise EC was so close    Here's to some good eggs     
I watched candid camera once where someone sent a video clip in of their cat ploppin in the toilet...Quality  

Dani - I havnt had any problems with it hurting after insem so hopefully you won't have any problems. Have a look on the clomid thread and you'll find out all about it. If you have no medical problems, your consultant will want you to have a few IUI's before prescribing clomid. I have pcos and didnt ovulate so I was put on it straight away. 

Rachael - how are you feeling today?   

Mable - Hope you're ok! I'm sure 2nd Feb comes round quickly.   


I have been having imaginary crampy feelings today. This 2ww is dragging. I'm so glad we are going to Amsterdam on Saturday, it'll make it speed up at bit. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lucky2010

sore boobs, tempted to test and tired after a 14 her shift.... me, me, me!!!!

hi to all xx


----------



## snagglepat

Rach,

I know so well how you feel, but please try to restrain yourself. If you get a negative, which is most likely at this point regardless of whether you're pregnant or not, you'll feel rotten and still have to wait another few days to get a result you can be sure of.

You've done so well, you've only a few days left to go, and we're all rooting for you.

Positive thoughts    

Gina x


----------



## Spangley

Hang on in there Rach - only 2 more days to go


----------



## lucky2010

We were bad, we tested this morning and it's a  , we can't quite believe it and are in shock. It was a Clearblue digital test and the result came up after about 10seconds. We are totally overjoyed. 

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test.... let's hope it's a good month!!!

Rachael and Julie xxxx


----------



## nismat

Oh my goodness, how utterly fantastic!!!

Huge congratulations


----------



## Mable

Yay, Yay!!First time lucky!! Wonderful news, many congrats to you both.  

Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks guys!! I've just done another test with not-so-early-morning urine and is still a definite 'PREGNANT'  What a feeling!!!

Fingers crossed for you too *Mable* x x


----------



## snagglepat

Wow.

*Rach and Julie*, you must be over the moon. I'm so pleased for you. 

*Congratulations!*

Have you told your donor yet?

Yey! May you be releasing tons of BFP energy out there for the rest of us. 

Gina.


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations Rachael and Julie that is such fantastic news lets hope we are lucky first time round too!  

Love to you all


Rach
xxx


----------



## duff

Hurray Rachel and Julie!  that is terrific news.


----------



## Spangley

Fab news Rach and Julie - really happy for you both


----------



## lucky2010

*Gina*, hi there, yes we have told our donor. He is very pleased . I hope we're letting off good vibes for everyone too!!!

Thanks to everyone else for the good wishes.... I just hope it stays where it's supposed to now!!!!

Love Rach and a very thrilled Julie!!!! xxxx


----------



## pem

Hi everyone!!

Rach and Julie, that is the most amazing news i have heard for a long time, so incredibly pleased for you, i willl be happy and 'full of beans' for an age now, thinking of how happy you must both be!!!!!!!             !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ema


----------



## Spangley

Just had the phone call from the Bridge, trigger tonight and egg collection 9am Thursday. My acupuncturist today told me my energy levels are extremely high and my hypnotherapist has told me to visualise how perfect my eggs are. So I'm all set


----------



## Alison0702

Rachjulie - Many congrats to you both you must be sooooooooooooooooo pleased.
Send some good vibes our way as there are a few of us on the 2ww at the mo.


----------



## duff

Spangley said:


> Just had the phone call from the Bridge, trigger tonight and egg collection 9am Thursday. My acupuncturist today told me my energy levels are extremely high and my hypnotherapist has told me to visualise how perfect my eggs are. So I'm all set


This is excellent, Lucy. I'm really rooting for you.


----------



## lucky2010

Excellent news *Lucy*, I'll be thinking of you on Thursday morning.

Here are some good vibes for everyone    

  x x x x


----------



## dani

Rach and Julie Congratulations even tho we have never spoke with u we are both very pleased for you both made us both have big smiles  !


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh wow Rach- that is amazing- CONGRATULATIONS to you both- wow I don't know anyone who got a  on the very first insem!!! Share your lucky secrets with us.

Best of luck Spangley for your EC 

L xx


----------



## Alison0702

Cannot believe I am only at day 7 of    It is dragging so much. I have got sore boobs and feel quite teary. I really hope this is a good sign      I dont know how I am going to cope with another   


Lucy - here's a jazzy little fertility dance for your EC on Thursday..              

Mable - Hows the  treating you? Here's some lucky pumpkins for you


----------



## candygirl

Lucy - great news that you're having your EC on Thursday - I'll be thinking of you and crossing everything....   

Rachel and Julie - CONGRATULATIONS!  How exciting that you got a BFP first go - let's hope everything goes according to plan   

Alison  Only 7 days to go before testing. Here's a lucky pumpkin for you -  

Mable - Hope the 2WW is going ok.  

I'm doing ok - now gettting nausea almost all day, which is making work a bit tricky.  I'm hoping it's a good sign though...  I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to sort out midwifery care etc.

Baby dust to all -


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

Got scanned again this morning and that lovely follie is now up to 19x15mm so we've brought forward the first insemination by a day. We'll now be inseminating on Thursday and Saturday to try and give us the best possible spread over the key time. That means the first insemination is tomorrow! Here we go again! Please send as many positive vibes for a beautiful healthy egg and a trouble-free conception over the next few days for us. I'm off to see my new acupuncturist in a bit which on top of the hypnotherapy and everything else we're trying has got to be giving us one of our best chances yet.

*Lucy*, that's great news about EC on Thursday. It looks like we're going to be in sync with each other, probably testing on the same day or thereabouts - and we're both using acupuncture and hypnotherapy! Fingers crossed for both of us!   

*Alison*, sending as many positive vibes as I can possibly spare to you for the second half of your wait.

*Mable*, how are you doing?

Let's hope this is an amazingly successful time for all of us.

Sorry to hear you're struggling with your nausea *Candy*, but it probably is a really good sign that all is well in there. What tricks have you been trying to combat it? I have a friend who wore those pressure point wristbands you get for travel sickness to help with hers and she said they were really helpful.

I'm just updating to add that my first acupuncture appointment went well, although I seem to react quite strongly to the needles and came up in big, itchy, mosquito bite-like lumps at every site she put a needle into. The itching and swelling seems to have died down after a few hours but it wasn't pleasant. She told me it was because I probably have sensitive skin. Has anyone else has this reaction?

Best wishes all round!

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi,
This 2ww is really dragging for me too, Alison. As well as the time moving so slowly, I've had so many symptoms, all Edith tells me are either psychosomatic or due to the trigger injection, so whilst I feel very pregnant, it is all an illusion. This seems to make it harder and I am trying to prepare myself for another round of scans and insemination in February.

Anyway, there is no way of knowing til test day so   to Alison and me. Hope there is nobody else on the 2ww I've forgotten. I feel very fuzzy headed.

Here's a fab egg dance for Gina and Lucy         - exciting times and wishing you both the very best of luck this cycle.

Let's hope that Rachael and Julie's fantastic luck rubs off on us all and there are BFPs all round very soon.  
Mable
ps Monty loved the snow this morning - big shrieks of Da Da out the window!


----------



## Alison0702

Evenin lasses

Hope you're well!

*Candy* sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish - but it's a good thing really  Have you had much time off work?

*Mable* I am so please that you also feel pregnant. I am convinced but like Edith said, it's prob the HCG etc etc. I can't even imagine having to go back to the bloody hospital for all this again next month. But in my eyes I am pregnant until proved otherwise 

*Lucy* - EEK! So much luck and hugs coming your way            

*Gina* Only once did I react to the injections at acu - right in the middle of my forehead. I had a massive lump and looked like a right numpty. The woman said she would put some rescue remedy on it to stop it bleedin but as she did it went in my eye. She said "ooh thats never happened before". In the speace of 2 weeks, it happened to 2 of my friends and she said the same thing-yeah right! Good luck for your insem hunny - try to ingore the smell of boy 

*Emma* - How are you doin? 

*Rach and Sue * Where are you??

My friends who are emigrating to Australia are coming round for tea tonight. So, I had better go and cook

Bye for now


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Everyone,

Alison: We are here, sorry we haven't been posting much but we are still reading all of your news! We wish you all the luck for your test date.

We went up to the bridge today to have our "nurses talk" and it looks like we are all go for feb. Day 1 of Af today so we have booked our day 10 scan which is next friday which unfortunately Sue can't cometo as she has a big thing at work (POO!) but there you go these things happen! So we will start the opk's on day 9 and on the accounts we get our smiley face on day 13/14 then we will inseminate tues or weds after!!!! Its a bit scary now that it is really happening - good scary but still scary!

Hi to everyone who is on their 2ww we ae thinking of you and sending you loads of positive vibes    
Gina: Really good news for you guys we hope it all goes well   

Sorry if we have forgotten anyone  

Love

Rach and Sue


----------



## snagglepat

Just wanted to say a huge GOOD LUCK to Lucy for EC today. I will be thinking of you.

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

good luck to lucy for ec and gina and rae for first insem..... thinking of you all xx


----------



## duff

A quick update from me. Our drugs are at the pharmacy for me to collect this evening. It's a big relief, because my girlfriend was starting to get anxious that the pharmacist had stolen our money or something. Of course, it's all turned out alright but her worrying so much about it made me think that perhaps we *both* need some hypnotherapy to calm us down. Have any other partners had it to help them during the ttc process?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Duff,

Both Rae and I are listening to the Natal Hypnotherapy 'trying to conceive' CD every other day and we're loving it. They also do a special IVF companion if you're interested. Maggie, the woman who set up Natal Hypnotherapy and the voice on the CDs is my hypnotherapy teacher so I'm a bit hooked on her stuff in particular, but I'm sure there are other CDs out there that are just as good. We've both found doing them really useful, although Rae always falls asleep when we listen to them. 

Rae has never been to see a hypnotherapist about it though, but I'm sure if your girlfriend is feeling stressed it would be a help, either a one-to-one session with a therapist or by using some kind of CD. It's been really good for us to set aside that chunk of time on a regular basis to relax together and out some energy out there for our TTC dreams.

I do think that if I was in your situation I'd have been a bit worried about the drugs too though. Glad they're there. You must be getting excited now.  Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## duff

Gina,

Thanks so much for this.  I think I'll order those CDs this very afternoon.  

I would still like to go and be hypnotised too, just to see what it's like.  Lucy, would you mind passing on the details of the person you see?  

Cheers!


----------



## Mable

Good luck Lucy - hope it went well and they got loads of lovely eggs.

Alison - I wish I had your symptoms, they sound really positive to me  

I'm making the most of this 2ww by being really really bad tempered and demanding extra cups of tea (decaff) at the most awkward moments. My period pain has gone today, replaced by feeling starving hungry and exhausted (could have fallen asleep whilst driving). All apparently psychosomatic.... 1 week to go.

Good luck Gina and Rae - this could be the one for you, it really is your turn.
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Lucy* hope today went well and you had some gorgeous eggys 

*mable* - You made me laugh. I am also a bad tempered wench. I am not sure whether I have the onset of PMT as I am sure cramp is looming.  I got in from work tonight and went into the spare room to make Ju a anniversary card and the room was a tip. just stood in there for about 15 minutes bubbling...what a pillock 

*Rach and Sue * - Which ones which?

*Gina * - Did you do your insem today?

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## RachandSue

Good Evening Ladies,

Alison: It took me ages to work out what you meant!!!   Brains are not with me this week!!! I am the one on the right.   Sue will kill me when she sees that piccie has gone up!!!   How many days left?

Hope ec and insems went well today, we really are giving it our all at the moment ladies if we all get lucky we will have to change the name of the board! Let's hope so!!     

Love 

Rach
xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Congrats *Rach & Julie!!* OMG! I can't believe you got a bfp the first time!! How lucky are you guys    Good luck for the next few weeks...   

 *Gina * - so good to hear from you - how did the insem go today? Sending you LOTS of positive energy... We got your delightful package in the mail a few days ago - thank you so much! You're so sweet.. I'm fascinated by the T-shirts and desperately need to know how you printed them now... so do tell! I thought the captions you wrote on each of them were very apt for each of us.    Who did the artwork/ cartoons for your card? Was it you guys? Someone is very talented... would you consider doing ours for this year??  Love to you and Rae 

*Lucy * - how did EC go? Hope you've recovered well and you got lots of juicy eggies...

Good luck *Mable & Alison, * not too long to go. I've been a grumpy little sod the last 24 hours too, even though I'm not 2ww-ing.  I put myself to bed for a sleep in the middle of the day because I didn't know what else to do with myself!!  The house is a tip and I refuse to clean it, and I've moped around being the bearer of bad tidings all day instead! I'd stopped the pill (as part of my IVF protocol) on Monday & have just started to bleed, so I'm putting it down to that.... Or maybe it simply goes with the treatment territory...

*Tamsin * - thanks for your PM; I've had to go and look up the nappy sites you mentioned because that sounded like a good tip! (  In the remote chance I'm ever lucky enough to need nappies...) So I hope your sister has success with them - sorry I wasn't much help.  Hey, you haven't got far to go.... are you getting excited? My stim scan date is 8th of Feb; looking at EC around 13th Feb.

*Duff * - I ordered the 'Natal Hypnotherapy' CDs (the IVF one and the preparing to concieve one) and they arrived about a week ago. As you can probably tell I haven't really listened to them properly yet.  That is -I've put the IVF one on three times but have fallen asleep every time!!  I cried somewhat through the first one (until I fell asleep that is), so I figure it must be a good thing.  Today's the day -I'll listen to the preparing to concieve one (thanks Gina!) all the way though and see if I can't pick my mood up off the floor... (I figure telling you all I'll do it might make me actually do it!)

*Rach & Sue * - congrats on getting your dates sorted, you must be excited! I went to most of my day 10 scans on my own, but it's really no bother. I mean it's nice to have someone there but it's over so quickly, and I never felt like I needed her for those appoointments. Bron likes to make sure she's at the planning /talking type appts and the actual insems, but the rest is pretty routine. Don't be scared! Good luck! We'll almost be 2ww buddies - you'll be a week ahead of me!

Hi to *Pem, MG, Misty* (how'd EC go?   ), *Dani, Lou, Emma*, * Heather* & 
everyone else I've forgotten,

Love Tonia

PS. *Alison * - If you come to Australia which part of Aussie are you going to?? ...Tassis's not far from Melbourne and we'd love to you to visit!!    Gina can vouch for the fact we're not axe murderers... slightly insane maybe though...


----------



## Marielou

Many congratulations to Rach and Julie!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!   

Best of luck to all of you cycling or on a 2ww ....    

I've updated the list, hope its all ok, let me know of any amendments  

Marie xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hey Folks!

Well, that's one insem down, one to go.   Go guys go! I haven't noticed the 'boy smell' this time, but that's probably been because I consciously only breathed through my mouth when I got up this morning until after I'd showered. What a wimp am I?  I haven't ovulated yet, but am beginning to get twinges. I hope I ovulate tomorrow afternoon because we're doing our second insemination tomorrow evening. Then I actually might believe we've got average chances of success this time!

Rae was really amusing when we inseminated last night. She's recently been reading about intention and manifesting your desires, in particular the experiments that have been done with crystals in water that have been exposed to positive or negative words. She spent a few moments last night talking to the full syringe and telling the sperm that she loved them before she put them in me.    If it works this time we'll know where we were going wrong every other time. 

*Tonia*, I'm really glad the parcel arrived. Maybe we really will have to brave the phone bill and have a chat one of these days, then I can tell you how I did it. I did the card too - in case anyone is reading this and wondering what we're on about, every year I draw out a cartoon strip of key events from mine and Rae's year and we use it as our Yule/Christmas/New Year card. In fact when our donor came over last night he specifically asked us if we'd done one (we hadn't seen him since October). It's become something of a tradition, but for several years now I've been mourning the fact that I haven't been able to announce our pregnancy/birth. Maybe this year...

Glad you've got the natal hypnotherapy CDs too. I found a really positive experience came about when I listened to the TTC one for the first time. There's a point in it where there's a suggestion to think of your future child, and this moment was a real release for me. For a while now I've been really hoping we'd have a girl child if we got pregnant, mostly because we've now got five nephews and only one niece so the gender balance in the family needs some evening up. However, at that moment in the CD the child I saw before me was a boy, and I was of course absolutely full of love for him. It was the nudge I needed to let go of any gender preferences I was harbouring, which I'm sure can only be a good thing.

Oh, and *Alison*, I can definitely recommend Toni and Bron as hosts if you do go over to Aus, and to Tassie. They were absolutely wonderful to me, introducing me to their friends, taking me to beautiful places and making me feel incredibly welcome. I was only there for a long weekend but it was fantastic - definitely one of the highlights of my trip. I do think they should come over to the UK though, then we can all have a turn at spoiling them! (Maybe when they've got their little one so he/she can play with all of our little ones...) Good luck with the rest of your wait Alison.  

*Lucy*, how did it go yesterday? Are you OK? I was thinking of you.

*Mable*, good luck wishes to you too.  

Thanks for the good luck wishes *Emma*. They're very much appreciated.

I really need to stop focusing on this TTC stuff for a bit. I'm doing a really bad job of getting on with my work today. I've been quite good the last few cycles at not getting too tied up in it all but I can sense this one is going to make up for them all.

Best wishes all round!

Gina. x


----------



## irisbea

rachel and sue- really glad the sperm is here and you are all set. good luck for next week

rach and julie-unbelievable!!! congratulations


my darling d starts ivf in 3 weeks, its a bit sad that weve had to come to this but I think its for the best for a few reasons  . The success rates are so much higher and we dont have that much sperm left (9 vials) so it makes sense. Decided against icsi this time though.  Anyway im sure someone mentioned a pharmacy in south london where ivf drugs are cheaper than the clinics? We need to get them in the next few weeks if the gp wont prescribe them (apt on mon)  and they are sooooooo expensive.

good luck to all on 2ww


j


----------



## Valhalla

rachjulie said:


> We were bad, we tested this morning and it's a , we can't quite believe it and are in shock. It was a Clearblue digital test and the result came up after about 10seconds. We are totally overjoyed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to test.... let's hope it's a good month!!!
> 
> Rachael and Julie xxxx


Sorry for the delay in replying......but wonderful news!!!! So pleased for the two of you


----------



## snagglepat

Just a quickie to say that we've asked our donor to come this evening instead of tomorrow evening. I've been getting quite a bit of ovulation-type pain today and my mucus is as fertile as it gets. I was getting paranoid that I'd ovulate today and then inseminating tomorrow would be pointless. Now we just need to hope that these pains are actually ovulation and we're not making a big mistake.

Fingers crossed!

My follicle was 19x15mm just over two days ago and had grown 2mm a day the two days previously. So I guess it wouldn't be unreasonable to assume it's around 23x19mm today which can't be that far off ovulating. Right?

I'm going to get off these boards now. I've been hanging around all day being useless. I hope this isn't going to be one of _those_ 2WWs, but the signs aren't good.

Best wishes to everyone,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

*Gina*, we inseminated 2 days and a day before ovulation, ie, day before and on day of LH surge.... good luck!!!!

I did another test today just to check i haven't been dreaming and I def haven't... I still can't believe it!!!

Thanks for all the lovely messages. I have started to feel bad that i got a BFP first time when some of you guys have been trying for so long... I'll just have to send positive vibes in all of your directions!!!

Hi to all from a very tired me x


----------



## evelet

we are going to Care in Nottingham tomorrow at 11.30am for the insemination... Ros had to inject herself with a trigger injection last night (she's a brave girl). So fingers crossed... 


Best of luck to all of you on the 2ww. congratulations to rachael and julie - i'm hoping we can all hang on to your BFP coat tails and pick up some good fertile pheromones over the internet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rach and Sue - I like your new  picture, and in fact I now recognise you from the Bridge waiting room!! I would have said Hello to a fellow FF had I known at the time!!  Best of luck with your treatment.

This thread is very active and some good news with the 's that I do hope are catching!!

L xx


----------



## duff

irisbea said:


> Anyway im sure someone mentioned a pharmacy in south london where ivf drugs are cheaper than the clinics?


HI Irisbea,

We've just bought all our drugs from the Pharmacy in Shadwell. If you go to the IVF board on FF and look under the "cheap drugs" thread, you'll see lots of people mentioning Ali's chemist in Shadwell and the phone number is there too. Get the prescription from your clinic, give him a call to check the prices and then pop in to give him the script and pay. The drugs were ready a few days later.

It's really convenient, just literally next door to Shadwell tube station. A bit of a rough and ready place but the pharmacist is really nice. We saved over 300 pounds, which we are going to blow this weekend on fine wines and good food to celebrate the start of sniffing.


----------



## lucky2010

*Evelet*, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you x

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days, I will be checking up on you regularly.

I am still totally disbelieving of our result! I have sore boobs and that's about it, am considering trying to get an early-ish scan to help us to chill out a bit.

Hi to all.

Rach xx


----------



## magsandemma

HI to everyone,

Havent posted for some time now, but have been reading the posts regularly, seems like lots has happened in the last few months, lots to catch up on.

Rach and Julie  -  Thats excellant news, big Congrats, you must be over the moon!!  Hope everything goes well for you both over the next 9months.

Gina  -  Hope you guys are doing well with you're inseminations,     to you both.

Evelet  -       for you insem, hope it goes well.

To everyone else, hope you are all good, and things are going well with you all.

Just quick update on how we are doing, have been on pill now for while, getting ready to downreg, decided that this time I would give acupuncture a go, try to help with the stress and everything as well, as work is quite stressful at the mo, had my first session on thursday and loved it, felling positive about this cycle, we are due to start inj again with buserlin starting from the 12th, so things are moving again, just want to get on with it really, got baseline scan booked for 26th, so hopefully if everything goes ok can start stims  .  Decided that this time am going to take 2wks off work following transfer.

Has anyone taken Q10 during a cycle, got some the other day, they are 30mgs, the bottle says take 1 three times a day, not sure if this is right dose and when to start it?? Any advice please

Well now that we have laptop at home, should be able to get on here regularly, as my poor computer at home is so old its on its last legs I think!!!

Speak to all soon.

Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Maggie

I've just started on CoEnzyme 10- I take 2 x 30 mgs tabs- I saw a post (can't find it now!!) from Aweeze (lou) who posts on the single women's thread and it was recommended there, so maybe ask her.

Best of luck with the cycle.


----------



## Spangley

Hello everyone

Hope you're all doing fine

Irisbea - we got our drugs from Tesco in Kennington or by post next day delivery from Allied Pharmacies depending on how much notice we had.

Evelet - hope it went well yesterday  

And Gina - hope your insems went well too  

Mable and Alison - hope you're both doing ok and not too stressed by the 2WW

RachJulie - hope you get a nice early scan organised to put your minds at rest

And hello everyone else  

Thanks to everyone for all the lovely messages about our egg collection on Thursday. It all went fine and they collected 2 mature eggs. They rang the next day to tell us one had fertilised normally and by yesterday it had divided into 2 cells. So we had embryo transfer yesterday morning and I've got a little picture to prove that I could produce an embryo after all the agonies of the last few months. So now we're officially on the 2WW


----------



## duckie4her

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this.  

My DP and I just had our 1st IUI on Friday.  We are now experiencing the 2 week wait.  Very scary.  She is the one having the baby.  Other than trying to do things around the house and be supportive as much as I can I'm not sure what else I can do.  Its gonna be a long 2 weeks.  Just wondered what I could do to help time go more smoothly.  Any ideas?  Suggestions? Advice?

Thanks


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

Our insems both went well and we're now 2ww-ing again - and I'm positive I ovulated on Friday as I've had no other pains since then so we really did get our timing spot on. Yesterday I was feeling incredibly positive, sure I could feel the newly fertilised egg floating around in there (how mad am I  ?) but today I feel completely and utterly normal. Both Rae and I are feeling OK about it though. We're doing so many things to support my body this cycle that we feel we've got one of the best chances we've had so far. Guess we'll find out on the 10th, if AF doesn't arrive before then. I'm adamant I can't do a 3ww this time so we'll be testing two weeks and a day after ovulation.

*Duckie*, welcome to the board! We had insems on Thursday and Friday so we're on exactly the same wait as you and your DP. May we both be lucky! The first 2ww is really tough, but Rach and Julie on here just got a positive on their first attempt so it can happen!  Good luck to you. We're using hypnotherapy CDs to help us relax. There's a company over here called Natal Hypnotherapy who do a CD especially for TTC which we're really enjoying. I think some of the others on here have been using them too.

*Eve*, I hope the IUI went well. You're almost on the same timing as us too. Last time we were waiting together you got pregnant, so hopefully the same magic will work for you again this time. 

*Lucy*, it's great to hear you've got a lovely juicy embryo on board, especially after the disappointments of last time. Many, many good luck wishes to you too. When is your test day? It looks like there might be four of us here all testing at around the same time. Is that a record for this thread?

*Maggie*, it's good to get an update. I'm afraid I can't help on the Q10 point but it seems you might have already had some good pointers on that. I just started having acupuncture last week too but I'm not sure if my body agrees with it. The sites where the needles went in are still reacting now, four days on. I've got my next appointment tomorrow so I'll ask then, but I've a feeling I might end up being red and itchy all over if I keep it up for long. I hope it works for you.

*RachJulie*, I bet you are still reeling a bit from your BFP. An early scan sounds like a good plan if you can get it arranged. I'm not sure where I picked this up from but I've been lead to believe that if all looks well at a 7 week scan with a strong heartbeat then the chances of miscarriage reduce to something like 2-3%. I was really glad when I learned that my hospital do 7 week scans as a matter of course for people having ovulation induction.

Speaking of scans, I'd be interested to hear what other opinions there are on here about them. I was unaware until the last year that the use of ultrasound in pregnancy has never actually undergone any clinical trials to assess safety and there is a small body of knowledge that indicates they could be damaging to the growing foetus, actually triggering miscarriage in rare cases. Of course, this isn't something the NHS actively promotes but the information is out there. I came across it through AIMS (Association for the Improvement of Midwifery Services - www.aims.org.uk) who do some great publications - the 'Am I allowed' book is great for making sure you know what your rights and choices really are in pregnancy, as not all of them are as actively promoted as they possibly should be. Having weighed up the pros and cons I think we're pretty settled that we'd still have a 7 week scan for peace of mind, but probably wouldn't scan again until after 34 weeks when the baby has finished developing. (I probably would want a scan then to find out the location of the placenta before the birth.)

Any thoughts?

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Gina*,

Just tried to send you a PM but it wouldn't let me as your inbox is full!!!

*Alison*, any news? I have everything crossed.

*Lucy*, great news about your ET.... Here's to a positive 2ww!!!

*Duckie*, welcome and happy 2wwing!

welcome back *magsandemma*!
*
Mable*, hope you're hanging in there, not long to go now. Thinking of you x

Hi to everyone else, Rach xxx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Alison - thinking of you.    

Am glad to be on the final week, testing on Friday. Am still having AF type cramps, mild in the morning getting worse in the evening. Yesterday I was sure AF was coming, had such downwards dragging feelings, and did a fair bit of compulsive knicker checking. Now I think perhaps I have a tummy bug that hasn't come out yet. 

Gina - the scans are the best bits of the pregnancy, we looked forward to them so much, to see the little one developing, it is so good for bonding and you learn so much about them, their health and development. I feel you would miss out so much. We had fortnightly scans from 28 weeks and Monty is fine.

Good luck to all my fellow 2WW-ers!
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Rach* - I've now emptied half my inbox. I don;t know whether or not to be concerned that I'm such a hoarder online as well as real life... 

*Mable*, firstly, tons and tons of good luck to you for testing on Friday, whether the knicker-checking continues or not! (Hope it doesn't turn into a tummy bug.) As for the ultrasound questions, I'm really glad you got such a lot out of your scans and that Monty is fine. I wasn't trying to scare-monger or put people off having scans - after all, we will be having them too, just not so many of them.  I'm just a strong believer in informed choice and it's not always possible to make an informed choice when half the information about something isn't promoted while the other is. It's my biggest bug-bear really, especially now I'm working as a doula and discovering how much women can be left in the dark about some things.

If anyone is interested, the reports I was referring to are: http://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol16No4/ultrasound.htm and: http://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol16No4/researchRoundup.htm#1 - the latter even has good things to say about ultrasounds. There's a follow-up report here: http://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol17No1/ultrasound.htm

There's good news on our front. I had my last scan for this cycle today, and sure enough there's no sign of that follicle, or the fluid that would have hung around for 24 hours or so after ovulation, so it looks like I really did ovulate on Friday and our timing is as perfect as it could have been. Phew! As I was leaving, for the first time ever the nurse gave me advice about what to do with my medication if we get a positive test. It felt like a good omen. She's clearly hopeful on our behalf too. 12 days and counting.

Gina. x


----------



## Spangley

Hiya Gina - looks like we're testing on the same day cycle bud   

Talking of signs I worked out yesterday that if I am pg, not only did this cycle start on my mum's birthday but the EDD would be DP's birthday


----------



## irisbea

all : thanks for all the cheap drugs info, it all helps

My donor is going to 'donate' today! how exciting and yet peculiar.

Gina: as regards ultrasound I think as with most things there is a balance to be struck as regarding risks and benefits . I would saw the fact that most pregnant women have several scans and have no problems constitutes a pretty big clinical trial! personally i would have no problem with several. I heard that tom cruise bought  a 3 d scanner so katie could be scanned daily ( which sound a trifle excessive to me but hey its tom cruise!)

Heres hoping we both get a chance to make our informed choice

j


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all

*Alison*, have you tested yet? I really hope that AF has kept away and you're sitting there gaping at a BFP at this very moment. Thinking of you.

*Irisbea*, you're right, of course. I'm cynical about the scan issue for a number of reasons, but they're mine. And yes, here's to us all getting to make our informed choices soon.  It must feel strange knowing your donor is donating today. We always feel a bit peculiar when our donor goes off upstairs to do his thing, although it's become easier over time. I hope it all goes well. 

*Spangley*, my cycle bud!    They're all pretty potent signs aren't they? Fingers crossed they work for you!

Gina. x


----------



## nismat

Oof, it's so busy on here these days, it can be hard to keep up! It's wonderful that there are so many of you in the 2ww right now 

*Lucy * - I'm so thrilled for you that you've finally got an embryo "on board" - congratulations! Hope that you're managing to keep positive through your 2ww.

*Rach & Sue* - wonderful that you are now on your first cycle at last  Karen wasn't able to come to a lot of the appointments either; like with Tonia & Bron, she was there for all the reviews/consultations, and for most of the insems (and of course for EC and ET), but for the stuff like scans and blood tests, it's all very quick and routine, and we just viewed them like a regular GP-type appointment. Of course it's great when you can both be there, but it isn't always practical.

*Mable* - how are you holding up? You've certainly got the full complement of symptoms going on there!  I know that they could all be pre-menstrual symptoms, but I have to say, to me it's sounding pretty positive. Having been through it myself, there have definitely been a few subsequent BFPs on this board where the person posting has been convinced that their period is about to arrive, and I've read their messages and thought "hmmm, that sounds more like pregnant to me!". So I really hope that I'm right about you this time, and that you get to have first-timers' luck like Rach & Julie   

*Gina & Rae * - sounds like some excellent timing for your insems, and with all that you have been doing to prepare your body, I really hope that you are also going to finally get that BFP this cycle. You've certainly done all that you possibly can to increase your chances.   
As for the cost of trans-continental phone calls, what you & Tonia should both do instead is get a webcam, and get Skype online for free! We signed up with my sister moving out to Melbourne, and it's absolutely fantastic. We often have hour long conversations, completely free, and I get to see what they are all up to over the webcam, as well as hear their voices. My 4 1/2yr old niece Ella gets very chatty, and tells me all about her latest favourite things (like The Little Mermaid DVD, her most recent obsession). 1 1/2yr old Lewis just wants to eat the camera though  
Interesting discussion about the scans; I haven't yet read the research you linked to, but there was quite a lot of talk about it all on one of my US boards a while back. Quite a lot of the girls on there decided that they weren't going to go for much in the way of scans because of it - and several subsequently changed their minds after having their first scan, as they found it so amazing to be able to see their baby and connect in that way. It is truly amazing to see the changes at different stages (especially between 7wks and 12wks), and quite incredible to see the real live baby that is growing inside you. Obviously, I'm not trying to say this to change your mind; just relating my own, and others experiences  We've had a total of 4 scans; the first one at the clinic at 6 1/2wks, the NHS 12 week scan plus a private nuchal scan the following week (I have to admit, I had reservations at having the two so close together), and then the NHS 20wk anomaly scan. In many ways, that was the most extraordinary of all, seeing the well-developed baby in so much detail. We decided not to have a 4D scan; less on the grounds of "too much" scanning, more because we want to save seeing our baby in that much intimate detail for the minutes directly after I've given birth 

*Tonia * - of course you're going to need nappies! And hopefully before too long     My sister has ultimately decided to go for the (Rainbow) Bamboozles, as they are a nicer fit on Lewis's bum than the MotherEase Sandi's. She says that they take significantly longer to dry, but at the moment, that certainly isn't an issue with the high temps you have been experiencing recently 
When do you start stims - it must be within the next few days? Will you be on the same dosage, or are the clinic changing the protocol at all?

*Irisbea*: good luck with the upcoming IVF cycle for your partner. I know that others have posted about good cheaper sources for drugs, but it's worth ringing around lots of different chemists/large suppliers for quotes, as the overall price will be very much affected by exactly which drugs you need, as they all get different discounts for different drugs. If you look on the IVF thread for cheap drugs http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.180 and go to page 13 of that thread, I did a summary of all the main suppliers that people had used successfully, at the point at which I was buying my IVF drugs. Fazeley Pharmacy was the best for me, although overall I didn't get to save as much as many people have managed to save, because I needed Puregon which is very hard to find at a heavily discounted price.

*Eve & Ros* - hope that you're feeling fairly relaxed now in this 2ww. I truly wouldn't worry about the effects of Ros not having been able to be calm that same afternoon . At that stage, the sperm would only just be meeting/fertilising the egg, so there is no way that extra stress hormones would affect the outcome of the 2ww. 
*
RachandJulie* - have you found anywhere yet to have an early scan? It's good to see you posting on the Precious Cargo thread!

*MagsandEmma* - good to hear from you again, and good luck with the new IVF cycle. Can't help on the Q10 I'm afraid.

*Duckie4her*: welcome, and best wishes for your first 2ww  As for how to best support your partner, I think the key thing is to go with the flow! On the whole, I found it best to have distractions during the 2ww and to try and carry on life as normal (or actually do more than normal for us!), in terms of seeing friends/going out for dinner/to the cinema/theatre etc. Depending on how you both feel, it can also be good to spend some time talking about your potential baby, or visualising what is happening in her body right now. Sometimes this helped, on other 2wws it was the last thing I felt like doing.
BTW, are you actually based in the USA? If so, do you know of the Rainbow Connections messageboards - it's a very supportive site that I use a lot 

Hope that I haven't missed anyone out in my news round-up - apologies if so!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Tamsin*,

I'm going to have a scan between 7-8weeks at Care in Manchester. I called then yesterday and they said all I need is a GP letter and then i can book the scan. I'm going to see my GP on Monday so I'll ask her to do a letter for me then. The best thing is that we can get half of the cost of it back as we pay into the 'Hospital-Saturday-fund'. We will also get £300 when (fingers crossed) the baby is born and various other perks!
*
Alison*, Any news? Thinking of you x

*Mable*, not too long to go now.
*
Gina* and* Lucy* and *Ros*, hope it's not dragging too much for you!

*Rach and Sue*, how are things going?

Hi to everyone else,

Rach xx


----------



## Mable

Alison - oh I do hope it's good news you are keeping from us all.   

Tamsin - thanks for your hopeful interpretation of my symptoms   which is more than I get at home. Am feeling really rough today, mainly sick, exhausted, lightheaded but I've read the list of pregnancy symptoms so much that I think I'm making it all up to fit!!! The mild cramping/aching is pretty constant too.

Have just driven round the area local to where I work trying to buy a first response type pregnancy test - can you believe it, nowhere stocks it in this dire area   . I think E and Monty will buy me one today as they are totally fed up with me, especially the mood swings. Was crying over Monty this morning "you are such a beautiful baby, blub blub blub".

Will perhaps have to have a break after this cycle for everyone's mental health.

Good luck to my fellow 2ww-ers - Alison, Gina, Eve and Ros, Lucy, Duckie
And thanks to everyone for all your good wishes and posts - so supportive.
A slightly mad Mable


----------



## lucky2010

*Mable*, the Clearblue digital tests are 90% accurate two days before AF is due... you'd have to wait until tomorrow morning but that is what i tested with..... Not trying to corrupt you into testing early though . I totally understand how you're feeling. I had really bad PMT like symptoms a few days before AF was due and was crying and being generally unpleasant to be around. Let us know how you get on.

Rach x


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hello everyone 

Good luck to all the 2wwers.  Lee tested 3 days early with a first response and had a faint positive and is now 25 weeks pregnant.  I tested 3 days early with Louis and had a negative up until day 14.  If you choose to test and it is negative dont give up hope.  It might sound silly but for both of us by testing early it took the pressure off.  

I have a huge dilemma please can i have some advice ( and i dont mind if its negative).  We already have Louis (18months) and Lee is pregnant with Pickle (25weeks) she is due on the 14 th May.  We used the same anonymous donor for both children at our clinic.  They have a six month rule ( have to wait six months between trying to conceive and giving birth).  I have contacted the doctors at the clinic and as our sperm reaches its 10 year shelf life 6 months after pickle is born we are allowed to use it now!!!

Lee had ivf and has three frozen embies.  I conceived Louis first time through DI 3 years ago.  I have always wanted to carry another child but not so soon.  As its a case of use it or loose it i feel like i will regret it if we dont go for it. Also as time is not on our side do i go for DI (£700 a go) Egg share IVF (£1300) or can i go for medicated IUI( £700 ) ( not too clued up on stats or if it would make a difference to me doing DI).  Cost is also an issue as we have already spent nearly £9000 on treatment.

I feel selfish posting as i am aware we are so lucky to have Louis and Pickle on the way but i also know that this thread contains people with fantastic knowledge and opinions.

I hope i have not offended anyone as i am aware that TTC is such a sensitive issue.  I was expecting the clinic to say we would not beable to continue treatment so this is a shock to be told we can start right away

As always very greatful for your feedback

Lots of love

Charley, Lee, Louis and Pickle


----------



## Alison0702

everyone.sorry to post so late-just finished work at 6.30.

Bad news girls - another bloody negative.  
I am so fed up, I could scream. Started to get cramp in Amsterdam and knew it was going to be bad news this morning. Those words "not pregnant" broke my heart this morning. Not sure where to go from here really, I can't bear this feeling to happen over and over again and I honestly dont think IUI is going to work. I probably wont get to speak to my consultant for a little bit, so knowing me, I will just get back on clomid as soon as AF arrives and start again and discuss IVF when I see him.

Good news too though - DP asked me to marry her on Saturday night in our favourite restaurant in Amsterdam. I obviously said yes, and I am now sporting a very beautiful ring. Very happy on that front.

*Lucy* - Oh well done you.. hope that little embie is settling in nicely. Praying that this will be your turn hunny.     

*Mable* - Not long for you now chuck.. I was talking to a girl at work who is 9 weeks and she got symptoms as soon she missed her period i.e dizzyness/nausea. She wasnt happy at all to be pregnant as it wasn't planned (at this point I wanted to throw her across the desk and bash her  ) but she's ok about it now. Good luck Mable - the knicker checking is all aprt of the fun.     

*Gina* - Good luck for the next two weeks. Stay positive   

*Rachjulie * - Hope you are ok, and still on 

Hello to everyone else

I am now officially off to get drunk!!!

xxx


----------



## lucky2010

*Alison*,

I was really sad to read your news, I have been logging on all evening saying 'come on Alison'. i was really hoping this was your month. Let us know what happens re IVF and what next. CONGRATULATIONS on getting engaged, how magical, I only wish it could have been topped off with a BFP.

love Rach xx


----------



## duff

Aww Alison mate.  I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time.  I was really rooting for you, as usual.  Fantastic news that your dp is making an honest woman of you though!  Congratulations to you both


----------



## Mable

Hi Alison,
So sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time  . How gutting. It really was your turn. Hope you do get a chance to speak to your consultant soon about other options. If its any consolation, our clinic are very clear that after 4 IUIs, chances of conception with frozen sperm are very low, due to the poor quality of the sperm on thawing. What I mean to say is that it isn't you, it's the sperms perfoming so badly once thawed. They make us go straight to IVF where the sperm can be better and more successfully used. I expect you probably don't care, you just want it to work and not have all these disappointments every month. I just found it helpful to know that they think the IUI process is not suitable long-term with frozen sperm. If you have any questions about IVF, lots of us on here have had experience following unsuccessful IUI attempts, so do fire away. 

Congratulations on your engagement!
I hope you got gloriously drunk - I look forward to doing the same on Friday night.
Take care cycle buddy!
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

*Alison*, really sorry to hear that this time wasn't for you. I, like Rach, was checking the board on and off all day yesterday to hear your news and was really rooting for you. It's great news about your engagement though. How romantic is your DP! You'll have to let us know how your plans progress.

*Mable*, really thinking of you today too. Those last few days before testing can be maddening. Did E & M find you a First Response test? Do let us know how things go, if you test early.   

*Charley*, I'm really not qualified to help with your question but it does sound like there are some difficult decisions to be made. I'm sure others on here will be able to give you some excellent advice. I can offer you the best of luck with it though.

All well here, but I'm still being a bit too obsessive for comfort. I'm trying really hard not to read anything into the fact that I've had sore boobs for the last day or two, because the logical part of me knows its way too early to be having any symptoms regardless of what's going on in there. I'm teaching a natal hypnotherapy course tomorrow and Friday which I'm hoping will help to take my mind off things, although given that over half the people there will be pregnant (two of the other teachers are too) I doubt it somehow. Ah well.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Spangley

Oh Alison mate I'm so sorry  I hope you had a great boozy night out and many congrats on your engagement   

Charley - if time isn't on your side I'd choose IVF as you're multiplying your chances of success by about 3-5 times depending on your age etc and if you can do egg share you're only doubling the cost. Whatever you decide though good luck 

Gina - my boobs are horrendously sore too which is really annoying. I was putting it down to the Cyclogest though.

I went to see my acupuncturist _and _ my hypnotherapist yesterday. Who on earth do I think I am?


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Lucy, how fabulous, you are a celebrity in waiting!

I got a negative this morning, am 2-3 days early but I feel it is pretty conclusive. I hate those digital clearblue tests - why couldn't it say 'not pregnant yet' - or 'sorry - not enough HCG at the moment'. Such cruel words, *not pregnant*.

I am sure that I didn't ovulate until the Saturday, so may still be a bit early but not holding out much hope.

How are you feeling Alison? Lovely and hungover? 
Good luck my fellow 2ww-ers
Mable


----------



## nismat

Commiserations over another bloody unsuccessful cycle *Alison*. It's so demoralising when it keeps on not working, and it can be really hard to know what to do next/why you started on this route in the first place, when you've had repeated failures, or at least it was for me. And of course the fact that you had such problems, especially initially, with having proper ovulatory cycles, adds to all the delays and feelings of hopelessness. By the time we had done 6 IUI cycles (over about 12 menstrual cycles), we were more than ready to move on to IVF, even though initially it was something we had thought that we would never do. But I still think that it's something that you need some time to come to terms with, as you start to feel as if you are infertile in some way. But you're not; as Mable says it's just that DIUI doesn't have a great success rate, and while it's perfectly possible for many women to get pregnant reasonably easily via DIUI, if it hasn't worked within 4-6 (decently timed) goes, it's probably not going to work for you. IVF just gives you more control over the whole sperm-actually-meeting-egg thing is how I chose to look at it. And we were just desperate for me to get pregnant any way that we could make it happen by then! I know that you probably want to move on ASAP, but I do think that it's worth taking at least a small break and really discussing all the implications of your ttc so far, and where you go from here with your DP. Moving on to IVF is a big mental step, although it's not actually as scary a process to go through as it may seem initially. Not cheap though! 
TTC aside, it's great news to hear about your engagement - how wonderful!

*Charley * - ooh, that's a very difficult decision for you and Lee to make!  Overall, I think that there are 2 different aspects to consider: 
1) taking the time factor out of it (which I know is unrealistic, but I think is important to get to the fundamental issue here), how would you both feel about stopping your family at 2 children vs your original feelings about having 3 children (or more if you ended up with multiples!)? Ultimately, if you both feel that it would be a huge disappointment to you that you hadn't at least tried for a third (even if the timing isn't as you would have chosen it), then I think that makes the decision as to whether or not to go for treatment. 
2) What form of treatment to go for: you know that straight DIUI worked easily for you in the past, so I would not dive straight into IVF, despite the higher statistical success rates. First of all, I think that it would be a really good idea to have some hormone tests (FSH day2/3 plus progesterone at 7DPO) and to start charting again for ovulation to see how your cycle is behaving post-Louis, and to get an idea of your fertility level now (you could probably get these 2 tests done for free via your GP rather than the clinic, in terms of saving money). And if I were in your shoes, I would then go for medicated IUI, as if you respond to the drugs (not guaranteed, but most women do), then it roughly doubles your chances of conceiving each cycle. You haven't got all the time in the world, but you do have _some _ time to try and get pregnant. All in all, jI think that you should maybe put things in motion over the next few months, so that you are ready to go for treatment, but save the final decision for once Lee has had Pickle, as you may feel differently about it all then.
Oh, on re-reading your message saying egg-share IVF, I realise that you are meaning with you using Lee's frozen embryos. I think that you really need to get the clinic's advice as to statistical success rates of FET (and the quality of those particular embryos), especially bearing in mind that the embryos are not based on your genetic material, which I'm pretty sure may reduce the success rate somewhat. I have to say though, I do rather like the idea of you each having carried and given birth to one child that is genetically yours, and then a third being a "shared birth" child, in the sense that it is Lee's genetic material, but you have carried the child through pregnancy. Maybe that's being a bit too romantic about it all though! 
I also have to say that I love the new photo of Louis - he looks so much like my nephew Lewis in that shot that it's quite uncanny!

*Lucy * - my boobs were majorly sore following the IVF too - sleeping was so uncomfortable! I put it down to the Cyclogest at the time, but it could have been a combination of that and actually getting pregnant 

*Mable * - sorry that the mood swings and angst of the 2ww are making things a little tricky/overly emotional at home. Hopefully you'll only have to go through it the once! Have just seen your updated post though; don't give up hope completely, as it could well just be too early. I'm sure that you're feeling pretty miserable right now though, so here's a hug


----------



## Spangley

Mable here's a   from me too - it is early days though so don't give up hope yet


----------



## Mable

Thanks for my hugs   Is horrid to be so full of symptoms but get a negative.


----------



## lucky2010

Mable I got a negative before my three positives. think it was 4 days before AF was due..... keep positive and here's another  

Rach x


----------



## Mable

I really wasn't lucky this try, AF now with me. However, am feeling very lucky in general and full of hopes for the future. So lucky to have Monty too.

Now our good lucks go to Gina, Lucy, Eve and Ros, and Duckie. Makes me realise how hard this business is, the chances are so low but so much hope rides on every attempt.

Oh well, off to the clinic tomorrow for my first scan of this new cycle and to collect my clomid. The fun starts again.

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and good wishes and I'll be rooting for you all over the next few weeks.
Mable


----------



## lucky2010

*Mable*, I'm really sorry  turned up . It's good to hear you're so positive about starting the next cycle... here's to a successful #2!!!!

I'm supposed to be doing some course work at home today and am really struggling to focus. It's supposed to be an 18 module ICU course and this is only module one!!!! Julie will be home just after 3 and will hopefully kick my **** into gear!!!!

Hi to everyone, Rach xxx


----------



## Spangley

So sorry Mable   good luck though for a clear scan tomorrow and you can go right ahead with attempt #2. At least you'll be on the 2WW again really soon


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Mable*, I'm really sorry. But it is great that you can be so positive. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and fingers crossed for your next cycle. Give yourself a treat tonight. 

*Rach*, I can really sympathise with your lack of focus. I teach my first natal hypnotherapy course tomorrow and have only done have the prep reading I planned to do. I'm being assessed on it too, but have spent hours and hours in the last couple of days day dreaming, wandering about on here and basically being remarkably unproductive. I did cook a lovely dinner last night though, including a made-up recipe for dairy free chocolate rice pudding. I thought we needed a treat and it worked really well. I just wish I'd made more now... 

*Spangley* - let's hope the sore boobs are a good sign for both of us.   

Gina. x


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

Alison: I am sooo sorry for your bfn its just sooo bloody unfair, let us know what consulatant says about next stage!   Congratulations on your engagement tho that is fantastic news!  

Mable: Also very sorry about your bfn but glad to hear you positive about next stage.  

Gina: Still thinking of you Sue and I are rooting for you    

Irisbea: Good luck for you and dp this cycle    

Duckie4her: Sorry about the belated welcome and good luck with your partners 2ww    

Spangley: Still thinking of you again, Sue and I are rooting for you    

Rach & Julie: Glad things are moving along, and I think you have a good excuse to be a little unfocused right now.  

Sorry to all those I have forgotten. As for us, nothing to report really, I'm off to the bridge on friday for my day 10 cycle scan then its just a matter for us to wait for the digital smiley face!!!   The clinic are saying do the tests in the morning other people say do them in the afternoon, I'm going to do both then everyones opinion is covered  

Love to you all

Rach
xxxx


----------



## Alison0702

Mable - I'm so sorry hunny...    You must be feeling pretty crappy, so here's another hug from me   
I hope the scan goes well, and you can get right back onto your next cycle. Hope you enjoy a little tipple tonight - I havnt got a hangover today so thats good eh! 
As soon as AF arrives, I am going to call my consultant to discuss IVF. I dont want to have another go at IUI. Isn't it wierd how different clinics offer such different advice. I remember when Tamsin got her 6th failed IUI and I thought, my god that must be so terrible.Now I'm at that point and I have had enough. So, I will most likely call him tomorrow and discuss options, so I'll keep you updated. Big hugs, and take care xx

Lucy - Hola! Hope your sore boobs are a good sign    I'm praying for that little embie to stick well.  
Your little smithy is so cute. I laughed at your comment about your accupunturist/hypnotherapist.  

Gina - Hope your 2WW isn't dragging too much chuck     Do you use the ovulation kits? 

Tamsin - Eeh, only 29 days to go. It is so exciting. I got the rough guide to pregnancy book you recommended, Havnt started reading it yet though. xx

Rach and Sue - Hiya! Not long girls till you go as mental as we all are  

Hello to everyone else
x


----------



## duckie4her

thanks for everyone's welcomes.  Lots going on in the 2ww.  is it suposed to be so emotional?  i notice that with the pills she has to take she is very hormonal.  ugh. im tring to be supportive, but sometimes its hard.  wow.


----------



## duckie4her

nismat

never heard of that message board.  how would i find that one?


----------



## nismat

*Mable * - I'm truly sorry to hear that you didn't get lucky first time, however unlikely that might have been. So much for my intuition!  But I'm glad that you're really feeling positive about moving on to the next try, and hope that today's scan gives you the all clear to get on with it straightaway.

*Duckie4her*: you could just Google it , but here's the link http://rainbowconceptions.com/ You'll need to sign up to be able to use the messageboards. And yes, the 2ww is often very emotional, especially towards the end.

*Alison * - good luck for your talk with your consultant about moving on to IVF  Although, if your period hasn't arrived yet, have you done another pg test? I'm presuming that you must have.... Oh, and the Rough Guide to Pregnancy proved a really good recommendation for us, from Evelet  It's down to earth but funny, and it really contains pretty much everything that you need to know. It even acknowledges that the partner of the pregnant woman may not be male!!   I've since bought the Rough Guide to Babies (different author), and don't like that nearly as much.


----------



## duff

Oh Mable, so sorry to hear it didn't work this time.  

Alison - As you know I'm at the beginnings of an IVF cycle after IUI.  The best thing we did was to take some time off after the last IUI to relax and sort some stuff out.  It also means that you can save the IUI money each month to pay for the IVF.  

I'm doing the sniffing at the moment and it's made me hideously irritable and also forgetful and dim.  Yesterday morning I forgot to take the stuff altogether, so dp has put HUGE signs around our flat with the word "SNIFF" on them in big letters!  

We tried the hypnotism CDs last night for the first time.  I fell instantly asleep which was lovely but I'm going to have another go this morning so I can actaully listen to what she's saying.

Good luck 2wwers!


----------



## Tonia2

Hi all,

*Mable & Alison,* I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn's. Bugger.    I can really relate to how you're feeling about IUI vs IVF *Alison*, and to all Tamsin said. After 6 IUI's I had definately had enough. My consultant talked me into a seventh because we had used a new donor for number 6, so thought it prudent to give the new one another go - but the 7th cycle was mistimed and so they missed me ovulating anyway. So after that it was IVF and no talking me out of it. I was a bit nervous though- I had really hoped to not have to go that far, but in the end I actually found IVF easier. Did you get hold of your consultant and discuss it? I know it's more expensive but I would say go for it!! Congrats on getting engaged! How romantic... 

*Mable- * I hope you're still feeling really positive about your next cycle, moods can change so quickly with no rhyme or reason. All fingers and toes are crossed. Good luck...

Good luck to those still on the 2ww... I'm trying to keep track of when everyone's testing - *Gina & Lucy * you're the 10th Feb - is that right? And *Duckie* on the 9th?... and *Eve/Ros* are you sometime around then too.....?? 4 all at the same time... I think it *must* be a record!! GOOD LUCK! I'll be logging on obsessively...

*Gina* - how did your first natal hypnotherpay course go? Hope your hanging in there ok...

*Tamsin*- the webcam/skype idea is a good one - I've been told by a friend in Sydney we should do exactly that! Have you really only got 28 days to go... oh my.... 

 There's a few of us on an IVF cycle too - *Duff, * when do you start stimming? and have your stimm scan? I started stim injections on Tuesday night (30th Jan) and have scan date for 8th of Feb. Last IVF I didn't notice any symptoms when sniffing, but this time I've felt a little headachey. And forgetful too! I've only missed one dose so far... We've got 'SNIFF' signs everywhere too!!    I didn't realise forgetfulness was a symptom -thought it was just my usual mindlessness...  Oh and I have been a grumpy old cow as well.

*Irisbea * -when does DP start stimming/scan; estimated EC date? Hope it's going ok...

*Mags & Emma * - ditto! When does it like you'll be having EC? Is it later in Feb?

*brasilgirl * - how are you doing?

I've had a really hard few days this week. We only have a couple of relations (Bron's family) here in Tassie, and they are our age and older: one has teenaged children and the other couple didn't want children for various reasons. Well, on Monday night the couple who never wanted children announced they are 3 months pregnant. No warning at all.  I love them dearly, but the last few days I have had the most violent & murdeous thoughts ever . Some things are so not fair.  I know it sounds like I'm whining. I am. Whining big time.  We've spent more than 4 years trying to make a baby happen, and thousands & thousands of dollars, and so much energy and heartache and it's taken over our entire lives... and they travel all over the world and come back & decide 5 months ago that maybe they might want a baby after all; and now they're healthily 3 months pregnant.   
It hasn't helped that they are the 5th friend or family member to announce their pregnancy so far this year... Five in less than a month. It's not like I haven't get the point yet (Yes! I KNOW everyone is pregnant except me!!!)

Consequently I've felt like giving up because it's just never going to happen....(there should be a piccy here of someone hiding under the bedcovers & refusing to come out) Fortunately, darling Bron  has been very patient with my hysterics and has taken charge of remembering and making me have all my injections, sniffing etc. For a day or so I just lay in a heap on the bed saying ' why bother? There's no point... no point in taking all these drugs, literally pouring all the money down the toilet, no point in hoping it's ever going to change... etc etc etc...blah blah blah...'

Me?? Emotional? Nah.... 

Today I'm feeling a little better, but still am not exactly feeling like seeing them. I hate the fact I'm so bitter about it, but I hope that will shift in time. The next few months is going to be so hard as they will be the first to bring a baby into the family for about 13 years. Everyone in the family has been excited and waiting for us to do that... Maybe Bron & I will have to move to another country  . It wouldn't have been so bad if they had told us they were thinking of it - at least I would have had a little warning/preparation! 
I did have one little hopeful thought, though (that I don't want to dwell on in case it doesn't happen )- Kym (the pregnant one) is actually a really lovely person and if we did have babies a few months apart it would be a wonderful opportunity to spend more time with her and get to know her better, & kids to grow up together etc. That would be really good. I'd like that. But I don't want to hope for that right now...  Oh dear, what AM I to do with myself..

Rant & whining over. 

Love to you all, 
-from an insanely emotional & feeling completely hopeless- 
Tonia x

PS. I'm also very sore.  I went to the gym today and had a personal training session with a manaic trainer who taught me how to box. It was very therapeuatic and now I can hardly move... 

PPS. *Tamsin -* they've doubled my dose with the stimms this time. Last time I was on 150mg (Gonal F pen), and didn't respond too well. They suggested I cancel that cycle but I was being stubborn and didn't want to - we got 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, & 3 were good enough to use; which pretty good odds, I thought. This time I'm on 300mg, so am expecting much more ovary type symptoms, and hopefully more eggs!


----------



## lucky2010

Hello to all,

Biggest panic ever last night.... I thought I'd miscalculated my eligibility for maternity pay.... My trust says you have to have worked for them for a year when you're 29wks pregnant to get full maternity pay.... we worked it out and we were two days short  I spent all night crying and Julie was saying 'that's the last time I let you calculate anything'. Panic was over this morning when Julie went to see the appropriate person at work who said we fit into another criteria and that all is well.... PHEW!!!!

I went shopping with my friend today who is exactly 10wks ahead of me, she has a lovely little bump. I kept talking about her being pregnant and then realising that I was too.... very strange but lovely feeling!!

Good to hear your news *Tonia*... sorry you're feeling so emotional, but not suprising considering the amount of baby announcements recently. My fingers are firmly crossed for you this cycle.

Hi and good luck to everyone else,

A much calmer, Rach xx


----------



## candygirl

Hi all,

I've just had to come home from work for the first time because I felt so sick.  I've been struggling all week, but today I was actually sick and then felt too ill to do any actual work    I still feel like awful, but it's somehow easier when you're sat at home watching bad television!

Mable & Alison - so sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Here's hoping for your next cycles  

Lucy - so pleased you got an embryo this time - what a fab result! Fingers crossed for the next 10 days for you...

RachJulie - How brilliant that you got a BFP first go.  I'm so happy for you both.  And I know what you mean about maternity pay.  I miscalculated mine the other day and thought I was going to get a 1/3 less than I actually will - it was a very dark evening in our house...

Brasilgirl - how's it going?

Everyone else - happy cycling

Candy x


----------



## duckie4her

hi everyone!  still getting the hang of this.       very new to me to use a message board.    i really have alot i need to say, but would hate to bore any of you to tears. 

this is our first time.  We are using donor sperm from a sperm bank.  we didnt have a very good first time.  our regular doctor had a family emergency, so another doctor came and was late.  so we got stressed as our "donor" was thawd and waiting.  

That doctor pretty much said it was all guesses and it was a shot in the dark so it wouldnt matter about timing it perfectly anyway.    He didnt talk as he did it, and was seemingly very uncomfortable with the fact that it was lesbian couple.

our regular doctor however, is very nice.  He shows he has either had experience with gay couples, or just doesnt care.  Which I like alot.  He talks to me as though I'm the "husband".  

we didnt like the doctor that replaced him and got upset it being our first time and not having a very good first try.  

My DP is having alot of fears of it just not working.... ever...  I am trying to stay positive and she says that I just dont understand.  I know there is alot of pressure on her.  I'm trying to juggle my feelings plus help to support her.  it gets tough.      

if anyone has been through this please let me know.  I am in need of venting so that when I am with her I can be the best I can be.  if anyone is willing I would really appriciate it.


----------



## Tonia2

*Emma * - Nice to hear from you - have sent you a PM 

*Duckie* - Sorry to hear your first IUI wasn't the greatest experience.  It's unlikely that the Dr and your discomfort with him would make any difference to the outcome. Most of us just muddle through the 2ww as best we can... I don't really know what to suggest that you're probably not already doing. Distractions, keeping working and doing lots of self nurtury kinds of activites can be good. 
Maybe I should try & get Bron to hop on here and give you some suggestions, because she is really good at supporting me! I'm not entirely sure what she does that works... she is particularly good at acknowledging how I'm feeling and then at the same time gently reminds me of reason /good sense / facts or stats. Often she just accepts me being emotional and doesn't come up with any advice or anything, just reminds me that she loves me. Thats often enough. Good luck. I hope someone can come up with something that helps 

*Rach* -glad to hear you're feeling a bit better and that the maternity pay thing wasn't a disaster like you feared. What date is your first scan set for? 

*Candy*- sorry to hear you're feeling so sick. Morning sickness is horrible because you're still so excited you're pregnant, yet you feel so physically ill -and you don't want to complain in case people think you ungrateful!! I found it difficult to focus on much else other than the huge physical changes that were happening ...Ginger beer really helped me, & dry biscuits to nibble on. 

Love to all, 
Tonia


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Tonia*,

I'm seeing my GP on Monday and she has to write a letter confirming I'm PG so can book my private scan. i'm going to try and arrange it for around the 8 week mark.... preferably Friday 23rd Feb. I'm starting to feel slightly sick on and off throughout the day and my sense of smell has changed astonishingly!!!

Hope everyone is well.

Love Rach x


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

Duckie: I'm sorry to hear that this has not been a great experiance for you so far, to be honest with you what you are going through I think is what Sue is dreading! Please do not feel as if you will bore us though as this is not true, in fact I think sometimes it useful to hear other peoples' experiances/feelings as it helps us all.  

Tonia: Not long til ec!   oh and SNIFF!! 

Rach: Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit sick, Ginger is s'posd to help?!?  

Gina: How did the course go?  

Emma & Lottie: How are you?  

To everyone else hi.  
I went along to the bridge today for my day 10 scan, they seem very pleased my lining is 7mm and my dom. follie is 15mm they reckon I am going to ovulate Monday which is really inconvienent as I'm really buisy on Tuesday and I will have to juggle a lot of work about to get to London for basting!!!  
But, c'est la vie!! Nurse said they like your lining to be between 7 and 8mm, but seen as I'm a skinny minny (she didn't use that term - but thats what she meant!) she said my 7mm is about right, she said my follie was big for day 10 though, which is why she thinks Monday latest!! 
I will say this, which is going to sound a bit weird but when I went there this time I felt like a bloody chicken on a production line!!! In, Scan, Out, Wait, In, Nurse, Bye! All in a space of half an hour!!!!  
I don't know what else I expect, I mean I know they said all they needed to say and that is that but it does make you feel a bit - oh I don't know but you spend all that money and they spend like ten mins with you its not great value really is it? Well, I know it is if you get what you want out of it, oh shut up rach ramble ramble ramble, sorry girls!!!!  

So, back to the wee sticks and we shall just wait and see! If it wasn't so desperately emotional we would all be laughing as its a very impersonal, bizarre situation this ttx stuff don't you think!  

Love to you all

Rach
xxx


----------



## Alison0702

everyone

Tonia - Hello Mrs. I have to say I laughed a lot at your post..The words Violent and murderous made me chuckle    
It must be the year for people announcing they are pregnant. The ones that dont want to be make me also have violent thoughts, ungrateful BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS!  
When will your EC be if all ok? Eeh its exciting. 

Rach and Sue - Ha ha this tx business is definetely NOT value for money   
Good sized follicle there..How are you feeling - you a bit scared yet? You've got loads to look forward to with the CP looming. Hows things with Sue's mam?

Rachjulie - Hello pregnant lady    Isn't it fab how you have symptoms already. Not long till 23rd Feb, time will hopefully fly by.  

Duff - Hello mate! Hope you have remembered to sniff today... You did have a good break between IUI and IVF didnt you. I understand exactly why a break is the best thing, but we still have that sperm stored and it has to be used by July, or it goes to waste. Thats why we've had to have cycle after cycle. So, we wont be able to have a break until it runs out, or we get pregnant. Hmph.

Candy - Aww sorry to hear you are feeling ill. Don't feel guilty about taking time off work and dont overdo it. You're bodys telling you to take it easy, so listen to it.  

Lucy - How's it going chuck? Sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Tamsin - I have left a text for my consultant to call me tonight, so I am just waiting for that. I still hadnt had my period yesterday so went to buy another PG test - and it was negative. Then AF arrived big time this morning.  I am hunched over like an old biddy cos my back is so sore  
I dont know much about IVF apart from what I have read on here, so not sure how soon we could start it etc etc. I already feel excited about IVF. 
How are you feeling now - are you getting much sleep? 

Duckie - Welcome chuck. Dont think you will bore any of us, thats what we are here for. My dp is also very supportive by just being there really, cant think of exactly what it is she does. My problem is that at first I kind of forgot about her feelings, and looking back I was a bit selfish. It was my body going through the drugs/me getting BFN's/my body not working etc etc and didnt realise just how hard it was for her until a few BFN's came and went. So make sure she knows when you are hurting too - you need each other in this game. 

Well, I will let you know when I hear from my cons..

bye for now 

xx


----------



## duckie4her

thanks everyone for responding.  things are very emotional at our house.  its hard to show her that I understand.  since its not happening to my body its hard to really understand it.  however, i try.  she is alot more sensitive nowadays.  im trying to do the best i can.    

does the clomid and the shot and all really cause hormones to be totally outta whack?  I havent been learning as much as she has.  but trying to learn now.


----------



## Spangley

Hi everyone

Duckie- yes the drugs can cause all sorts of symptoms. I think Clomid can be a particular culprit for mood swings and emotion. All the drugs seems to affect people differently and then the 2WW is a really emotional time especially during week 2 when you're imagining all sorts of twinges and tweaks and trying not to read too much into them. Just being there for her sounds like the right plan - good luck 

Hi Alison- thanks for the sticky vibes they made it down to South London in one big splat  Good luck with the consultant - loads of advice available here re the ins and outs (yes really) of IVF - good luck whatever you guys decide 

RachandSue - sorry you didn't find the dildo cam production line too much fun. Some of the nurses are friendlier than others - but hopefully you won't get to know them all really well like I feel I do  When we go in now we're welcomed in like old friends - which is nice and yet rubbish at the same time as I'd really rather never have to set foot in the place again. The daily scans we did this cycle nearly sent me over the edge 

RachJulie - really good luck for your scan - hope you can get it for 23 Feb 

Candygirl - sorry to hear about the super duper slope off home sickness this week - my acupuncturist recommends an afternoon nap during the first trimester too- perhaps you could get your boss to organise that?  Hope you're feeling a bit better now - keep nibbling the rice cakes 

Tonia - sorry to hear you've been feeling so low 

Hope your sniffing's back on track Duff - I hated that bit- especially the nasty chemical taste at the back of the throat 

Nismat - less than a month to go - so exciting 

Gina - how are your boobs? Still sore? - mine feel monstrous and really sore.

Last night I was awake imagining AF symptoms and I still feel a bit achey in my tummy now. AF would normally be due anything from now to Wednesday ish but as I'm not testing till next Saturday sorry correction - as I'm not _supposed _ to be testing till next Saturday it's going to be a terrible heartstopping time every time I go for a wee. Is there a tablet I can take to stop me needing to go to the loo between now and next weekend?

Hope everyone's doing ok

L xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Wow! So much can appear on here in the space of two days! 

*Alison*, thanks for the good wishes, and no, we don't use the ovulation kits. They don't work for me, giving me a positive reading from around day 8 through to day 18. And it's great to hear you so excited about planning for IVF. I have to admit that being on this board makes the fact that it's a future possibility an awful lot less scary than it otherwise might have been for us. Sorry to hear about the backache though. I worship my hot water bottle when my period comes around. Does heat/cold help you at all?

*Lucy*, my breasts are still sore, on and off though now. In the last day or so I've been getting mild cramps too. They're nowhere near period pain levels, but definitely there. Something bizarre seems to be happening to my nipples though. On Thursday evening after a shower I noticed one of them was looking bigger than usual. Now they both are - both of them seem to have stolen some 'normal' skin from around the nipple and turned it into extra areola. Hope that's not TMI. Rae inspected them this morning and agrees but is being very strict with me not to read too much into it. Has anyone else had this experience? I really hope that those AF pains of yours are in fact pg symptoms. We're half way through the wait now...

*Duckie*, when Rae and I first started trying it was her we were trying to get pregnant. At that point I started a journal about what it felt like to be the non-bio mum, or potential non-bio mum. The link is in my signature if you'd like to have a read. It is really tough though - from both sides - because you're both so emotionally caught up in the process but are having entirely different physical experiences of it. The thing I find most difficult is that now we're trying with me, Rae tends to try and distance herself from the process emotionally. She does it to prevent a negative result being such a major blow - and after so many we know what a blow they can be, but it's hard when I'm getting excited, or stressed, or emotional about the process and she keeps telling me not to because she's going to have to pick up the pieces. We all deal with this process differently. In the early days, having regular breaks was what helped to keep us sane, like three months on, one off. That and lots of talking - though this works best for us at times when we're both feeling stable - which is almost any time that isn't the 2ww! And please don't worry about boring us! I can guarantee that you won't. We've all needed to vent at times and that's exactly what this space is for.

*Rach and Sue*, It's great that you've got a nice big follie. This cycle it took four days between my follie being 15mm and me ovulating (15mm on Monday, ov on Friday). I was surprised to hear that they want to do the IUI on the day after they think you'll have ovulated though. All the reading I've done indicates that they egg is only viable for 12-24 hours max after it's released which is why we always try to inseminate just before or on the day of ovulation (it takes something like 6 hours for the sperm to swim up as well - again, this is from the reading I've done and can't say for sure if its clinically accurate.) But then, we've never gone with a clinic so I guess their procedure might be different. And we've not had the best success rate either, so maybe I shouldn't try to offer advice on this one! Wishing you both the best of luck with it!   

*Tonia*, it's great to hear from you. I can so sympathise with your 'pregnant family member' issue. It's happened to us several times now. In fact, on Rae's side all her peers have now finished their families (with the exception of the new adopted nephew who will arrive next month) and we're still yet to start. But it would also be great for you and Kym to have kids close together in age too. Keep thinking froggy thoughts! (There's no froggy smiley, so you'll have to picture one.) It will be your turn soon. Congrats on your monster work-out too. 

The Natal Hypnotherapy course went really, really well. And that's it - I'm now a natal hypnotherapy teacher! It was great to see one mum in particular who has a very traumatic first birth and who was really stressed about this one transform from being scared and tearful on the first morning to feeling excited and confident about the birth by the time she left. I'm so hooked on this now! I'm going to be running courses monthly from April.  You know how I mentioned that two of the other trainers were pregnant? Well it turns out the third one is now too! So every woman in that room was pregnant bar me. I kept telling myself that all that pregnancy energy had to be having a knock on effect on me...

Then today we were at a friend's house and her Mum was over. She's Romany and as I was enthusing about my doula work she told me she could just picture me being pregnant, and that the baby would be a girl. I felt all gleeful about that for a moment until Rae asked her if she had any sense of when this might be. She replied that it wasn't going to be for a while yet. Bah. Then our friend (who knows generally that we're trying but not any details) piped up to say she sensed it was about 12 months off. Fingers crossed the Romany time perception gene was having an off day. 

Other than that there's no new news here. I'm already at the point where I almost don't care about whether we get a BFP or BFN this cycle, I just want to KNOW! Only a week to go.....

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## duckie4her

thanks snugglepat!        every bit of info i get helps.  i couldnt figure out how to find the link in your signature?  i am VERY new to this way of chatting and dont know all the ways to find things.      

a journal is a good idea.  sometimes its alot to take in all at once.  new experience, new feelings, worried about being dissapointed with a negative.  plus knowing that i dont know exactly what she is feeling is alittle weird too.  

its nice to have people i can learn from.  thats really cool.  

i really dont feel like i want a turn being the birth mom.  I am too masculine i think.  LOL  but i do wanna be a good parent.  and a good partner.


----------



## Tonia2

*
Duckie*  -if you hover Gina's signature (the bit at the bottom of her post where she's written a summary of her journey so far) with your mouse, -if you go over the word 'doula' and 'here' -the words will change colour. That generally indicates its a link to another page or site. If you click on it, it will take you to that site. Good luck! 

Hi *Gina * - thanks for the reassurance.  you're a gem. I'm believing that your friend's timing is about 12 months too late....  Each time Barb (Bron's niece) got pregnant, her first indication of it was tingly nipples, and then they promptly went bigger & darker.... fingers crossed!!! Congrats on completing the natal hypnotherapy training!  well done!

T x


----------



## Alison0702

Just a little update!

Had a call from my consultant tonight. He is happy for us to go for IVF although I did think he would try and talk me out of it.

We arranged for us to have an appointment to discuss, and fill in the consent forms on 28th Feb. Saying as I am on day 3 of this cycle, he said it's fine to take clomid and have another shot at IUI this month.

I feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited. I will be asking all of you so many questions as I know you know everything to do with IVF. 


I am going to call my acupuncturist tomorrow and start going again. Ooh I am too excited to type anymore. 


Speak soon

Love Alison
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tonia- Just wanted to pop in and say hi and wish you well with the cycle - I really hope it works out and you'll be celebrating 


Alison hang in there till test day!!   and best of luck

Hi to you and good luck to everyone on their 2WW

Rach
L xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi

*Sades*, that will be me.  I've sent you a PM.

*Tonia*, I'm keeping fingers crossed that my boobs are being strange are thanks to exciting things happening. Tell Barb I'm thinking of her nipples and praying that mine are the same. I'm sure she'll find it amusing to think of her nipples being discussed around the world. 

*Alison*, it's great that you got two lots of good news from the one phone call. I won't be able to help much with the IVF questions I'm afraid but I can put out lots of hopeful thoughts that it won't be necessary and this last IUI will be the one for you. Good luck!

Things suddenly feel different here. I've been trying not to let myself get too excited, and failing, because something has continued to feel wonderfully positive for me about this cycle. Today that positivity seems to have disappeared, which is a bit of a blow. I just have a feeling that it hasn't worked. I went back to the hospital today for the blood test to check I really did ovulate and on the drive there it really sank in the that sense of knowing it had worked had shifted the other way. Hopefully my psychic skills are as off as my friends. We shall see. Rae and I are going to try and hold out until Sunday to test, if we get that far.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

I got a positive reading (smiley face) this afternoon on my wee stick!!! So I'm off to the bridge tomorrow at 15:30 please keep your fingers crossed for me.

Love to you all


Rach
xxxx


----------



## duff

Gina - good luck!  And well done with the hypnotherapy stuff.  That CD you recommended is fantastic, by the way.  I've been doing it every day   and it really calms me down.  In fact, on friday on of my colleagues commented that I seemed really nice.  Hmm. 

Rach and sue - how exciting is that!  Best of luck for it all.   Nice to have the IUI at the end of the afternoon like that, so you can go home and take it easy.


----------



## lucky2010

*Rach*, Fantastic news.... how exciting!!!! I am sending you some very sticky vibes down to Kent!!!   Good luck for tomorow and try to chill during your 2ww x x x

*Alison*, Very exciting about starting IVF. I'm sure you'll get all the answers to any questions you have from the knowledgeable lot on here!!!

I've just been to the doctors and she has referred me to the hospital and to the midwife at her practice. I have just spent an hour trying to scan her letter into the comp so I can fax it to Care and then book my scan but have failed so will have to use the 'snail mail'!! My friend who got pregnant at exactly the same time as me miscarried on Saturday   so i'm trying not to get my hopes up as that has been a bit of a reality check for me. I started to feel sick this morning and have felt a bit rough all day, my body just feels so different.... I keep telling Julie that I'm glad for any symptom though 

Hope everyone else is well.

Rach xx


----------



## Alison0702

Rachandsue - Woohoo the time has finally arrived   Hey good luck girls. I will be sending loads of    and    over the next two weeks, and of course, not forgetting

           


Rachjulie - Very sad news about your friend.. 

Gina - It's a bummer that you seem to have lost your positivity but it's bloomin hard not to. I bet you are naughty and test early    Fingers crossed hun

Tonia - How you doin?    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mable

Hello,
How are you all doing on the 2ww? Hope all is calm and there is not too much secret testing going on ?!   

Am cycling again this month, after a clear scan and have just finished my clomid. No side-effects this month, which is wonderful so I'm hoping for a much less fraught 2ww this time  . 

This will be my last IUI, I've decided to do IVF next as we will be down to our 4 remaining vials of sperm and IUI is just too hit and miss and has such a poor success rate. I know some people do get pregnant with IUI but I don't have the time or the sperm allocation to try for very long.

I've also decided not to tell anyone (excepting here of course) that I am cycling - got really fed up with the texts and phone calls I got enquiring about my test result on Friday. I found it very intrusive, even though I had told people the dates, I didn't expect them to be calling to find out! What do other people do? 

Good luck to all you 2ww-ers with the highs and lows of 'Am I aren't I?'  
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* I know exactly what you mean about telling people. I also get texts and calls to see what the result was. I know its cos people care, but I feel almost pressured to let people know, and it's our business. 
A friend once got really cheesed off cos I hadnt told her it was negative - I mean haway man! (in normal language that means "I mean come on") 
Glad you havnt had side effects on clomid this time - im on day 2 of mine and so far no bad side effects.
Do you go to acupuncture? I would recommend it, its not the cheapest but its worth it. I am going back this Thursday after a 4 month break from it.

*Tamsin* - Isnt your CP this Friday? Hope you are all organised.


----------



## Spangley

Hey there everyone

Very exciting Rach and Sue - hope it goes smoothly this afternoon   

Hi Alison - really hope this month is the one for you but if not it's good that you feel ready to move on to IVF. I know what you mean about feeling excited about it - once I'd decided I really couldn't wait.   

Hi Mable - no secret testing from me yet. I went out and bought a box of 2 Clearblue pregnancy tests yesterday though. Am sorely tempted to test early as today is 12DPO so surely would only be 2 days early if I tested today but my official test date is Saturday. My DP is very anti me testing early though so I'm being good so far. Completely understand about not telling people - I really wish I hadn't told so many people as I did as it really hasn't helped that so many people know I've been trying. I haven't told anyone about this cycle.

Hi Gina - hope you're feeling a bit better today. I was very teary on the way to work this morning. I've checked my nipples in detail but can't make out any difference. My boobs are still extremely uncomfortable but then I am still taking the Cyclogest. Other than that no symptoms  - not sure if that;s a good or bad thing. I'm really hoping it's our time this month     

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## pem

Hi there everyone!!!

Sorry for what appears to be my complete ignorance, in particular to Gina. Thanks so much for everyones help re my questions 2 weeks ago. My PC is making me positively apoplectic with rage at the moment, with it's temperamental behaviour. Guess it takes after me, or is that simply what the dP would say!!!!

Duckie  - your partner sounds like she has feelings a lot the same as me, i spend about 10 days every month feeling like i will simply NEVER get pregnant. We also had a really crappy experience with a nurse and it does make you feel paranoid and worried. But ia msure that your partner doesn't really think you don't understand, she is no doubt, like me, just so desperate, that she has to take it out on someone and no matter how hard you try, she will still be miserable and hormonal, jsut hang in there and giver her lots of love. My partner is just patient with me ( bless her wonderful heart) and i really appreciate her for it, even if i don't always say so.

I am finding it very tough at the moment, not to eat bad things and drink a load of wine, so i am eating some bad things and just having a little wine!!!!! Apart from this weekend, when i drowned myself in dry white and eat my own bodyweight in carbs and other disgustingly bad for me items!!! Hope that this doesn't convince me it is my fault if all doesn't go well!

We go for our appointment, two weeks today, i am really excited, hoping that the tests for eggshare come back clear of CF etc, or else i will be on a manic savings mission to pay for our IVF. No more Jo Malone products for me!!!!. Getting nervous now, trying to think positive, brain being it's usual negative self. Does anybody else here get particularly 'baby mad' or 'broody' ( as your mother used to say) at a certain time of the month?? I am totally convinced that i go crazy from day 10-20 of my cycle!!! maybe it is just me!!!!

Sending happy and positive thoughts to everyone here!!!
Good luck to all on the 2ww.

Lots of love

Emma


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

*Rachand Sue*, I hope toady went well at the clinic! I was being stuck full of needles by my acupuncturist at the same time that you were being pumped full of sperm. Hopefully with positive results for both of us.

*Alison*, who? me? Test early? Never! 

*Duff*, glad you liked the CD. Rae has the stress management one and swears she wouldn't be able to surive without it. She keeps buying extra ones for her colleagues!  I love the preparing to conceive one too, it really seems to make a difference. I hadn't listened to it for a few days but I listened to it last night and wouldn't you know, my positivity is back. Actually, that positivity might have something to do with the fact that I was extremely naughty and tested early. (I blame Alison for putting the thought into my head.) It was, essentially a negative but if I held it up to the light and tried _really_ hard I think I could see a very pale second line. It was barely existing though and I can't say for sure whether it was really there or whether I was just seeing things with the help of a little optimism. I'm not going to test again for several days, because it really could have been nothing, but there's that tiniest hint that it could be _something_. So my positive thinking is back. I'm not going to tell Rae though. She'd tell me off too much.  

*Lucy*, my breasts are gradually getting more sore, but now I'm into pre-menstrual time it's not unusual for me. My nipples are still rather large though, and Rae's noticed that they're more 'prominent', but then, she would.  I've started to get abdominal twinges that feel exactly like my normal premenstrual period pains, so we shall see. It would be so great if we both got BFPs this time. Double trouble for this board!  We can only hope.

*Mable*, we're the same with telling people now. Now people know we're having treatment they ask regularly, and it's tough. Now I just say 'its ongoing' with a shrug whenever people ask which kind of indicates that there's no news but we're not completely blocking them out. They can then make sympathetic noises if they want to or just move on to something else. The plus to this is I can keep saying it once we do get pregnant until we're ready to announce it an no-one will be any-the-wiser.

*Pem*, great to see you posting again and fingers crossed that everything goes well at your appointment. I too get extremely clucky around my fertile times, but with my job these days I get to have lots of cuddles with other peoples babies which makes it all a bit easier. I'm off to spend tomorrow with a client and her 5 week old to help them with some breastfeeding problems they've got, but I know I'll get to have a cuddle at some point as well. I love my job!

*RachJulie*, I hope the morning sickness keeps at bay for you hun, and that you get that date for your scan as soon as possible.

Best wishes all round.

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

Hello all!!

*Lucy * and *Gina*, not long to wait now.... I'm hoping for you both!

*Rach*, how did it go? I'm hoping it went smoothly and you are pampering yourself.... or preferably being pampered by Sue!! 

*Gina*, I have just re-read your post and noticed that you were bad!!!! I hope it wasn't an imagined line.... fingers crossed x

My sickness was back today too, I'm totally off food and absolutely exhausted. We went to M&S to try and tempt me with some nice food and all I could say was YUK, YUK at all of Julie's suggestions.... When I told the GP I felt sick yesterday though she said 'good'!!!

*Pem*, I am broody all the time!!!

Love to everyone x x


----------



## Alison0702

Gina you are so naughty        And I cant believe you blamed me  
Oh I really hope this is a positive for you honey and that those boobys are a sign. I hope Rae doesnt read this thread or she will kill you.         

Rach and Sue - Hope today went without a hitch. Welcome to the 2ww eventually. I know this is a stupid thing to say, but try and stay calm and relax..      

RachJulie - It's great to hear your feeling sick.YAY!    Hopefuly though, it wont last long, and Julie can then treat you to all that lovely M&S food.

Lucy - Boo to feeling teary. Ooh I really hope the "no symptoms" are a good thing. You say AF should arrive Wednesday'ish..         


Emma - Nice to see you back. I think everyone tries to be good with healthy eating/no booze etc etc, but you know what, enjoy yourself. I'm with you on the dry white..yum! 

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## misty

Hi Everyone!

  I haven't been able to post for a couple of weeks as all went wrong after my EC 
  on Friday 19th Jan. All appeared to go smoothly and good news, we got 11 eggs
  and 7 beautiful embryos!!!       ....
  I was in a lot of pain afterwards and passed out 3 times with a very low BP.
  I also couldn't pee. Consultant told us to go home and phone her at 8pm but at
  that stage I couldn't move with pain and ended up in hospital A&E resuss at 5am
  on Sat morning.I had surgery on Tues 23rd for aspiration of a large haematoma
  due to internal bleeding. Its all been such a shock but at least I'm healing
  and looking forward to ET next month hopefully 
  Were back in the clinic on Thurs for review with the consultant.
  She was devastated as she said it hasn't happened to any of her patients in
  15 years.

  I just really hope and pray that we don't loose too many on thawing and that
  next time we get our  

  I've completely lost track with where everyones at and there are so many new
  members that I don't know anyone anymore.

  TAMSIN:how are you? I cant believe you've only about 4 weeks to go!!!
              Cant wait to hear some news from you. You must be so excited.

   TONIA: Its good to hear you sound positive again and looking forward to your
              next IVF. When are you cycling? Good luck 

   GINA&RAE: That nipple thing sounds very positive!! Good luck with the rest of
                   your 2ww.

   EDITH&MABLE: How are you guys doing? Baby Monty is adorable!!
                        Good luck with your new tcc journey 

   Goodluck to all of you who are   at present and  
   to RACH and all who got   recently!
   Welcome on board to all new members and apologies if I have made any errors
   with names or facts, its probably still the side effects of all the drugs that have
   me still a bit  


   Luv and   to all

   Misty & Bunny & our 7 little Embies xxxxxxx
                                                                                                           all who recently got


----------



## misty

Thanks Emma.

Just wondering if anyone can tell where I can get hold of that hypnotherapy
tcc cd?
  
Thanks

  Misty xxx


----------



## lucky2010

*Misty*, how horrific for you..... I'm glad you're on the mend and looking so positively towards your next ET. Good luck and get well soon!

Rach xx


----------



## Tonia2

Jeepers *Misty! * You poor thing - what a dreadful thing to go through. Love & life to all your embies! 7 is great!! The CDs are at www.natalhypnotherapy.com ; I ordered them via the net and they were really prompt in sending them, even all the way to Aussie. 
*
Gina* - I'm hoping your eyes weren't decieving you! He he!  Naughty girl....    Roll on Saturday!    (the pee stick police are out in force til then!)

*Pem * -I've been broody since I was about 5 or 6 years old!!    (I'm thinking I've been very patient to wait nearly 30 years...) Nice to hear from you. What tests are you having at the appt on the 20th? I dont know anything about the protocol of what's involved for egg sharing. Do you have a date for starting drugs etc yet?

*Mable * -I've changed my opinion on how much we tell people while we're ttc. At the start I was really open and told *everyone*, I guess because we've always been that way with friends. But as were had more & more failures, and esp. since the miscarriage I'm finding I don't want people asking anymore ...but obviously they still do.  We've set ourselves up for lots of questions!!!  If I started over again I wouldn't tell anyone because it's just too painful. (It goes without saying that it's different on here though! We're all in the same boat! ...bless you all!  ) Because it's become a real problem for me lately I've thought about it alot recently and only just realised the reason I wanted to be open with everyone was because I hoped we'd get alot of suppport, esp. as we don't have supportive family. But the truth is people don't have any idea what or how to offer support. Instead they just end up asking nosy questions and offering cliched or trite remarks. So I'm learning to do basically what Gina does - say "ho hum, yeah, we're still puddling along..." and hope they leave it at that. Most people are still asking directly though, and are not so easily put off - I've not been coping so well with it in the last few weeks! What annoys me is people telling _others_ what we're up to! My boss at work knows- because of time off I'm having- and on Sunday one collegue (whom I haven't seen since before christmas) asked me all about EC/ET & wished me luck!!  I certainly hadn't told her we were having treatment again... so my boss isn't very tightlipped about it. Not impressed.  I think I have to get a little more assertive with my vague responses! I'll have to learn a script to mindlessly utter when people insist on more info. 
Or learn to blatently lie!!!

*Alison* - Yes - Tassie is just a skip over the water from the centre of Melbourne (well ok- a 10-12 hour ferry trip! or less than an hour flight). We live only 10min from where the ferry comes in, so is very easy to get to!!  ...you'd be very welcome! Great news re. the IVF plans!

*Lucy -* how are you doing? Only a few more days to go! Sorry, there's nothing I can prescribe for OKC (Obsessive Knicker Checking)...hang in there! 

Love to all,
Tonia
x


----------



## snagglepat

*Misty*,

That sounds so horrid! How are you doing now. I hope that your healing is going well. I'm sending lots of healing thoughts your way.

The hypnotherapy CDs that Duff and I are enthusing about are from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk - check out their online shop. They have specific ones for IVF as well as the general 'preparing to conceive' one which is the one we've been using.

*Alison*, I'm sorry that you're struggling with the sickness. What things are you trying? I've got a list of things that have helped people from my doula work which includes:
o Anything ginger (ginger beer, ginger biscuits, ginger cordial, ginger tea...)
o Preggy pops (Spirit of nature stock them, but they might be cheaper elsewhere: http://www.spiritofnature.co.uk/?affil=supportedbirth)
o Travel Bands - the ones that use the pressure points on the wrist.
o Peppermint tea
o Very regular snacks. Dry biscuits work a treat and help to soak up the excess stomach acid that is causing the nausea.
o The homeopathic remedies Nux Vomica and Ipecac (Sepia and Symphoricarpus might also be helpful - ask a homeopath if in doubt)

And I'm sure there are more but can't think right now. I'll get back to you on that.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## duff

yikes Misty - I'm so glad you're ok now!

re: telling people. When we first started out, we  I told too many people. Now I'm only telling you lot and a couple of close friends. The friends are all people who've been through this so they know not to ask and that no news is hopefully good news. I got sick of people asking, and sharing their wonderful knowledge - "I heard it should take four goes to get pregnant with IUI" oh thanks _very _ much for telling me!


----------



## Spangley

Ooh naughty Gina - now I'm really tempted to test     I really hope it really was a line and you get a stronger one on Saturday and so do I     

Misty - that sounds absolutely horrific and awful. All the very best for FET  

 to everyone else - hope we're all enjoying this frosty morning, apart from Tonia who's hopefully enjoying a lovely warm Summer night instead  

I'm having a better day today although lots of pre-menstrual crampy pains last night and a few more this morning. No sign of period though - yet. Really tempted to test tomorrow morning which will be 14DPO - what does anyone else think? My DP really doesn't think I should test early and I know it won't make any difference if it's positive but the waiting's killing me


----------



## Mable

Hello,
Oooh I'm getting so excited about your 2wws Lucy and Gina. You sound so incredibly positive and I'm feeling very positive for you too.  

Lucy - we were told that with IVF you can get an accurate result 12 days after embryo transfer, which is 14 days after egg collection and fertilization- E got a faint line on day 12. Not that I want to sway you either way but I think it sounds incredibly positive that you haven't seen any sign of   and fingers crossed that you don't for a further 9 months!!

Gina - I can so relate to you examining the test for any sign of a faint line. I seemed to think that if I stared hard enough at the tiny screen, a line would start to appear. I don't recommend those digital ones that spell it out for you in words - hate them. Far better to wait for the line. Sounds like you are testing too early though. Good luck for Saturday   

Glad I'm not the only one with nosy friends! It's true that it isn't supportive to have them asking, and they don't seem to know what to say. I am doing the 'we're still trying' line and not answer questions about when I'm inseminating/testing. However, with very nosy friends who want to know details, I am saying I am having a break this month. When I do the IVF I'm going to say that I'm doing it 2 months later than I am. As Gina says, if you do get a BFP you don't necessarily want to tell people until you've had it confirmed at the 6 week or even 12 week scan.

Alison - where are you up to with your cycle this month? I have another scan tomorrow and should be inseminating next week some time.

 to everyone


----------



## Tonia2

*Lucy * - when I got my bfp in August I tested -supposedly early- on day 16 (ie 16 days after egg collection /fertilisation); but I really began to suspect it was a postive between day 12-14 because of how I was feeling. (They had told me to test on day 20! way...way too long to wait!) And my AF would have been due on day 13 as I'm pretty regular with that. Does your period normally come early? ie would you expect it to have arrived by now? ... I didn't want to test any earlier than that because if I got a negative I would be just going "oh, but I've tested early, it's too early to tell", which means there was no real point to testing and it would completely do my head in! What do reckon you'll end up thinking if it shows a negative?
But, if it's a postive? ?? !!! I'm like Mable, so excited for you & Gina! I just went running through the house to tell Bron that I think you both might be pregnant...   

Myriads of hope and good vibes to you, from the other side of the world, 
Love Tonia

PS. Lucy, it is a lovely summer evening here. Makes up for the miserable winters.  I just went for a long walk on the beach since my last post tonight (and you've all been  ), there was such a beautiful sunset on display. There were lots of dogs down there again - I've been recently thinking about getting a puppy; I haven't had a dog since I was a teenager. I know it's such a commitment with training and vet bills etc etc etc... and we go away so much... and how would our 2 'dog-phobic' cats cope...? what do you reckon?!! Gina - how are you getting on with Digger? (your new puppy). Who are all the dog people out there?


----------



## Mable

Tonia - its lovely to hear from you from the other side of the world, with your warm evening walk along the beach. I can just imagine it. It is a frosty bright morning here and we are promised snow tomorrow.

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## pem

Hi everyone!!!

Gina - Hope you enjoyed your cuddle today, i am contemplating braving a cuddle with my nephew this weekend, he has making me excessively broody for the past four years, scrummy little man that he is!!!. Here's hoping you have some good news this cycle, sending you some   , to make you   . It is so delicious when someone get's a !!

RachJulie - It is such a shame that there is nothing you can take to stop the onset of broody symptoms, like chocolate, maybe or Budweiser or Pistachio nuts, hey ho, patience is a virtue though, so my mother says and hopefully one day soon i will be feeling sick as a dog like you...you lucky thing, i bet it feels wonderful!!!

Alison - Good to hear that we all _try_to be good, but fall off the wagon, i find it very difficult to be sooooo good all of the time, I try to keep the wine to the weekends only, however, the other dietary supplements (Cashew nuts, Green and Blacks and Tassimo coffees) tend to find their way into my system without me being completely aware of it happening. I am telling myself, that as long as my BMI does not reach terrible proportions and i keep up the fruit/veg etc, i will be fine!! So bring on friday and the chilled dry white!!!

Misty - What you have been through sounds awful, add my positive thoughts and wishes to your collection,   !!

Toniawell, yes 30 years is a very long time to be broody, damn that Tiny Tears!!!!    . We have to go to Care on the 20th for a thorouigh round up of tests. All the usual that you would have have for an IVF cycle, (as this is our first time). My partner is to donate/share the eggs (hopefully) and i am to carry the baby (hopefully). So she has to lots of blood tests to check that she is suitable for eggshare, the first lot was FSH. which has to be lower than 8 ( but the woman at Care said they would still accept me with my 9.2 ....??) My partners was 6.9, so all is well there then!!! Then on Tuesday she has to be tested for hepatitis B and
C, HIV antibody, chlamydia, syphilis and cytomegalovirus.....Which we clearly hopeful there will no problems with!!! Then finally for blood grouping, full blood count, chromosome make-up (karyotype) and cystic fibrosis screening. None of which we know how they will turn out. Clearly if she is a carrier of the CF gene she cannot be an eggsharer and we will have to draw in the pursestrings and go for it without sharing!! She will be gutted as she has wanted to donate her eggs for sometime now and not only to me!!! We have to go on the waiting list then for Sperm, so i have no idea how long it will all take or when we will start if we are accepted...heres hoping it will be soon!! I am sooo jealous of your lovely walk on the beach, summer evenings...i wish...more like freezing cold hands after hanging out the washing!!!

Re - telling people, ooooohhh, I say tell as few as possible and the nosy freinds thing is sooooo true. we don't intend to tell anyone (apart from my lovely mum) anything until we are 12 weeks pregnant (if that should ever happen...please let it happen!!!).

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW    

 to you all

Lots of love

Ema


----------



## lucky2010

*Tonia*, believe it or not (from our pic) we're dog people (have a cat too). We have Molly the Jack Russell who is nearly 3 and Hamish the Lakeland x Patterdale Terrier who is nearly 2. We have had them both from pups and adore them. Only prob is they hate the cat, especially Hamish. If they got hold of him they would kill him.... seriously. We have had to invest in a baby gate to put at the bottom of the stairs so they can't catch jack the cat.... it works for us.

love Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Busy day today! 

*Mable*, yeah, I know it was way too early, but we've got a vial of 25 tests so just doing one doesn't feel like such a sin. I've got premenstrual symptoms coming out my ears now though (not literally, but you know what I mean), but bizarrely I'm still feeling really positive, so we shall see. I didn't test this morning.  is due on Friday. Trying to be indifferent and failing miserably. Bah. I'm not handling this 2ww as well as the last few.

Good luck with the scan by the way. Inseminating next week? These IUIs come round fast don't they? 

*Tonia* - we're LOVING having Digger. He's brightened up our lives no end - but then we don't have the cat issue to worry about. I'm sure you'd be fine taking a dog away with you in Joyjoy - although if you were thinking of getting a pup you'd probably have to wait until they were getting on towards fully grown and at least partially trained. We got Digger when he was 10 months old which was around perfect for us. He's still got lots of puppy in him but he's also partially trained and he's getting better all the time. We only had two 'accidents' both in the first few days and since then not even a hint of one. We've been very lucky. I've just put a few pictures of him in the 'fluffy friends' photo album if you're interested in seeing how beautiful he is.  We're besotted, in case you hadn't guessed. 

*Pem*, my cuddle was lovely thanks. I showed her how to use a sling and as soon as we out him in it (I was wearing it at the time to show her) he settled and went to sleep - and stayed that way for two hours! So she got some quiet time and I got a lovely long cuddle. This is so the best job in the world! (He was an IVF baby too, so we got to talk infertility for a while too.) Good luck with all the tests in the next week or so. I'm sure they'll all be fine.  

*Lucy* - Please don't let me tempt you to test early, although if I was in your shoes I'd probably be chomping at the bit to test at 14dpo. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!!   

And I've got a whiney Digger wanting his walk now, so I'd better go and brae the frost.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## snagglepat

Just a quickie to say my premenstrual symptoms have stepped up a notch in the last hour or so. I'm getting quite bad cramps now so I'm expecting AF any minute. Bah.

Up and down like a b***dy yo-yo this cycle!

Gina.


----------



## Spangley

Hey guys - Well DP is out this evening so of course I just rushed home did a test and it was negative.   But of course I'm putting it down to testing early so I'm not too downhearted. My cycles are usually really short. When I was doing the IUIs I barely ever made it to 14 DPO without AF appearing so out of 7 cycles I only did about 3 home pregnancy tests. With IVF does ovulation count as the day of EC? If it does than that was 2 weeks ago tomorrow.
I've been feeling really bloated and premenstrual and there's still no sign of any spotting so I'm staying positive.  

I'm very much a dogs and cats person. We live in central London and both work fulltime so dogs just aren't feasible at the moment. A friend of ours has just got an adorable pug puppy who we looked after for the day on Sunday. We took him out for a long walk, everyone kept coming up and asking if they could stroke him and telling us how cute he is. We didn't bother telling them he isn't actually ours of course   When we got home all three of us curled up on the sofa together, Smith sat outside at the bottom of the garden in a bad mood and Jones just hissed from the back of the armchair. So I'm not sure if they'd mix if you got a puppy - maybe they would eventually if you introduced them to each other gradually. When I was growing up we always had at least 2 dogs and 3 cats at the same time and they rubbed along ok together but definitely got on best when we'd had them as puppies and kittens together.

Gina - sorry to hear you're getting cramps - still might not be AF though - try not to lose your positivity


----------



## Alison0702

I've never been so stressed reading this thread. All of these 2ww's are making me nervous      

Gina - Aaargh I have just looked at the photo's of Digger and he is gorgeous. Those ears    Ellie's ears are the same, and they have the same white markings underneath. As you can she's part german shepherd too! I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed that those nasty symptoms are nothing to worry about..            

Lucy - You and Gina are very naughty!    Really glad your staying positive and I hope it stays that way.         

Misty - Flippin hell that sounds awful.    Good luck for your ET though. 7 embryo's-how wonderful 

Mable - I'm way behind you this time, I have scan next wednesday then hopefully insem thurs/fri. Am on day 4 of clomid too and it hasnt really had an effect. 

Tonia - Awwwww get a puppy! I had my dog for about 5 years then Gladys arrived as a 6 week old kitten. I was really worried that Ellie would savage her, but as Gladys strode out of her cat box bold as brass, Ellie was hiding behind Juliettes legs     Gladys definetely rules the roost, but they get on really well, and snuggle up together. It makes my day when I get to the front door after a crap day at work, and seeing Ellie's happy little face. 


Just been to acupuncture after a 4 month break, and feel great. I'm also going to get myself one of the cd's ordered tonight too. 
I have a great week planned from here too..It's my birthday tomorrow, my mate is coming up from London on Friday for the weekend, and I have a house party on Saturday which I am so excited about. Been ordering some more karaoke cd's off ebay woohoo!  

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Spangley

Hey there Alison - big happy birthday to you for tomorrow    Hooray for karaoke. What are you doing tomorrow night?


----------



## Alison0702

Hola! Thanks a lot    I think we might be going out for a few drinks, then an indian at my fave curry house. Yum! What's your karaoke number?


----------



## Spangley

I have a wide repertoire: Copa Cabana, These Boots are made for walking, Living on a Prayer, Hanky Panky by Madonna are all tried and tested.

What are yours?


----------



## Alison0702

Heh heh..

Mine are These boots are made for walking, Rose garden, Thong song ( dont ask   ) and I have just bought the Eurythmics one so I'll be screeching sweet dreams and there must be an angel no doubt. Cant wait..x


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

Misty: I'm so sorry for your traumatic experiance - glad to hear you are on the mend now though! Goo luck with the fet.    

Spangly & Gina: You naughty girls! Stay positive, we are rooting for you and sending you lots and lots of     

Alison: Happy Birthday for tomorrow and have a lovely time at your party.   

As for us, nothing much to report! Nurse had a bit of trouble finding my cevix yesterday   so I'm a little tender in there but other than that no change!!!

love to you all   

Rach & Sue
xxxx


----------



## Spangley

Yay well done Rach and Sue - welcome to the horrors of the 2WW


----------



## Alison0702

Gina/Duff Is it the "preparing to conceive" cd you both rave about? Have just had a look and will order it when you let me know. Ta


----------



## Mable

Big big hugs    Gina and Lucy for those horrible test results. Yuck Yuck remember it well, testing early and then having to wait in the knowledge that it was negative. Distraction is the only thing you can do now, distraction and buy the wine in for a pissup on test day if needed.  

Happy birthday tomorrow Alison! Good thing you're not on a 2ww - good timing!

Does nobody do any Westlife karaoke?  - I have done in the past, to show my loyalty to the boys but have to say the slow numbers are more tricky.

Good luck in the snow tomorrow everyone (except Tonia!)
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

*Alison* - I couldn't tell Ellie's ears were like Digger's from the pic - but it's SOOOO cute! Really glad you fell for Digger's pic too. We just couldn't resist him. He was one of the last dogs we saw at the centre and he was coming home with us the moment we laid eyes on him. A big happy birthday to you for tomorrow too.

I don't have a karaoke number I'm afraid, although I'd probably end up going for something like Meatloaf.   

And the CD we're raving about is the 'preparing to conceive' one. I'm sure the others would be good too, but that one kind of covers all bases.

*Mable*, what a good idea, buying wine in preparation....Can you believe I hadn't thought of that! Digger might be coming for a walk to the offie rather soon...

*Rach and Sue* - Yey! Here's hoping you get a first time lucky too!  Welcome to the 2ww. I hope it passes swiftly for you.

Roll on the snow I say. If it's bad, R will have to work from home (which I do every day anyway) so we'll get an unplanned day together. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

Mable - I had conveniently forgot you were a westlife fan.   However,I have asked for their love album for my birthday! 

Gina - I would put you for Meatloaf too    Are you still up for this meet in April? I will get that cd ordered now, cheers for that!  How are you feeling now?


----------



## evelet

hello everyone...

congrats on the Civil Parsnip Nismat. I am glad you are taking the plunge at last. We only did it for legal reasons really (we were a bit sour grapes about it) and wish wish wish we'd separAted out the legal and party side of things as we really rushed the party and it wasn't what i wanted. if you want any advice about organising it when you get to that stage do let me know. i am full of advice having made all the mistakes... Ros and I are getting v excited about Pip and will wait the text msg with bated breath. 

mable - sorry to hear you are having polywhatsit trouble. hopefully you'll click this time. Ros is well into her 2ww now. The clinic told us not to test until 16 Feb which is nearly THREE weeks so we just expect that AF will arrive before thne if she hasn't conceived. she is feeeling a bit preggyish but can't really remember how early things started last time and as we all know the tricks our bodies can play on us are many and varied. the power of psyche over our physical bodies has come as a shock yet again even though we've been through it once already with Jude.

Jude is ace but mad as ever. 

love and baby dust to you all...

Eve x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

I was so sure it was all over last night. When I went to the loo before bed I noticed a slight pinky discharge so I fully expected to wake up this morning to be greeted by  . However, this morning there is no pink any more. I've still got full on premenstrual symptoms though. My period is due tomorrow but for me that mean it might start lightly today. We shall see. I've kept off testing though. No need for the    here today! (Plus Rae's at home so I couldn't get away with it...) 

*Alison*, yes, we're definitely up for an April meet. Anyone else fancy a trip to Birmingham in April? We've just checked the diary and Sat 21st looks good for us. The only potential down side is that I've got a client due on the 11th so if she hasn't had her baby by then she'll probably be being induced that weekend.... But we shall see. You'll still all get to meet Digger and Rae, although she'll probably kill me if she ends up having to host on her own.

How does the afternoon sound? It'll give everyone a chance to get to us in the morning and get back in the evening, unless anyone fancies checking out Brum and making a weekend of it. We're easy to get to by car - just off J3 of the M5 and we're about 4 miles out of the city centre. We could probably arrange to do a pick up from New St Station if needed or it's about £8 in a taxi. PM me if you want to come and I'll give you my address/directions if driving.

By the way, Digger loves the snow! It's his first experience of it and he's just had a mad half-hour dashing round the garden, trying to fetch sticks that disappear into the snow the moment they land and chasing after snow balls. It's so cute! 

*Evelet*, fingers crossed that Ros' preggie symptoms are exactly that. Do you think you'll test early? We used to do a 3ww with Rae but I just can't hack it when it's my body. Good luck!   

Gina x


----------



## Tonia2

Oooooh *Gina*!! Implantation bleed??


----------



## duff

Alison0702 said:


> Gina/Duff Is it the "preparing to conceive" cd you both rave about? Have just had a look and will order it when you let me know. Ta


YES!! I can't recommend it highly enough. Mind you, I think I'm particularly suspectable to hypnotism. My accupuncturist said that my pulses were the best ever, and that could be listening to the CD every day. At the very least, it's great to just have half an hour with no distractions, just to relax. I'm finding all sorts of stuff is coming from it though. there's a bit where you think about what could be blocking you getting pregnant. I realise I've been worrying about things like all our friends ditching us when we get up the duff , or what will happen to my beautiful figure  or even things like bringing a little 'un into a world with global warming.

LUCY AND GINA - I am rooting for you both soooo much!


----------



## Spangley

Ooh Gina - really hope it's not AF     

Mine's still not here but boobs less sore now. The feeling of trepidation every time I wipe is awful. I owned up to my naughty solo test last night but now no more testing till Saturday. 

Trying to keep


----------



## snagglepat

It's not AF.

I was just naughty again, while Rae was on the phone.

It's faint, but there is a definite second line this time. And it wasn't even first-thing-in-the-morning wee.

We just spent the last half hour curled up in an armchair together, me trying to be calm and not let myself get too excited (and crying lots), and Rae being a little more successful at being cool and collected, but still feeling shell-shocked. We're going to test again tomorrow, and the next day, and if we're still testing positive on Monday we'll ring the hospital and see about that 7 week scan.

It could all go so horribly wrong, but we're one step closer now. We've been here before and not got very far. We've just got to get the balance right between feeling celebratory and cautious.

*Lucy*, I now have everything crossed that we can make it a double-whammy. My boobs started to be a little less sore yesterday, although I'm still getting a lot of abdominal cramps. I'm really, really rooting for you now.       

Gina. x


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

Just thought I'd check in with you all. I've been off work since the basting we thought it would be nice to chill and spend some time together Sue took some days off work aswell, she as gone to work with one of my girls today due to her being a bit scared of driving my van in the snow (I run my own cleaning business - i.e why I'm having a few days off). I am quite bored really to be honest and I'm scheduled to be off until tuesday!! Sue is back to work for one day tomorrow and then she has the weekend off so its not too bad but OMG I am really bored!

Starting to really hope this has worked - have been trying not to think about it for the last two days (ha!ha!) 

Anyway, I better not ramble too much as I am boring myself now!

Love to you all

Rachel
xxxx


ps: Gina I just read your post - how exciting oh please please please let it be true its so brilliant!


----------



## Tonia2

OMG!!!

[fly]Congratulations Gina & Rae!! [/fly]

That's fantastic news!! I'm so so so excited for you!!  I know it's early days and I understand your cautiousness only too well... but you have to reach this point before you can get any further!! OMG!! I'm so excited! Bron will be rapt...

            

Right. That's it. I'm bringing home one of those little frogs to keep beside my bed.... 

Love to Rae as well!!
A very excited, Tonia xxx

PS I knew it -it was the nipples!! I'm definatly telling Barb that her nipples were predictors of a positive preggy test on the other side of the world... She'll love the fact we've discussed her nipples world-wide!! Heh heh!


----------



## Spangley

Fantastic news Gina and Rae - so happy for you    

gosh of  course you must have really mixed feelings given what's gone before but it's still wonderful news 

Loads of


----------



## pem

Gina - what fantastic news!!!          !!!!

So excited for you,  Will be thinking positive thoughts for you !!!

Ema


----------



## snagglepat

Thanks *Spangley*,

Yep, definite mixed feelings here, but hopefulness seems to be the main one. In the past I've never made it past 5 weeks so if AF can stay away one more week we'll be further than we've ever been.

*Tonia*, yep, it was definitely the frog that made the difference. That and the agate potato I've had alongside it. Agate is apparently a pregnancy stone so I bought myself one of those cracked rocks that looks like a regular rock but has been split in two so you can open it and see the amazing crystal cave inside. I thought it was a wonderful analogy for the pregnant womb, an enclosed space with something magical inside it. I've been leaving it open between cycles, but then once we inseminated I closed the two halves together and tied them with a ribbon. I don't plan to open it for another eight months or so, all being well. Rae and I have one each and have had them on our bedside tables since we started trying again. This was the first month Rae tied hers the same ways as mine.

*Rach and Sue*, we seem to be having a not unsuccessful year so far on this board. Fingers crossed that some of the good luck rubs off on you too.

Thanks for the good wishes too *Pem*.

Off to try and concentrate on doing something productive with the rest of the day if I possibly can...

Gina.


----------



## duff

How exciting Gina!! I love the idea of the cracked rock tied with ribbon too.

I must be the only person on here _wanting _ a period! I'm usually 28 days, regular as clockwork. So we're all set for the first scan on Tuesday with stims starting on Wednesday. I've got all the appointments booked in nice and early so it won't affect work but, if this period continues to not come (33 days and counting) all our planning is out of the window. Still, I reckon it's my body's way of reminding me to relax and let it get on with things in its own time. 

I've been hypnotised into being a hippy!


----------



## rosypie

Hi all, this is my first post. I'm Evelet's DP and I am 12 days into tww. Although CARE have told me to test on 16th Feb which is ages away.

I think I feel premenstrual. I remember I felt this way when I conceived the first time. I was soooo convinced I was about to come on I actually took equipment to the loo with me. Then I remember this is also how I feel when I'm *actually* about to come on so I guess this could go either way.

I don't know how I feel about this almost 3 week wait. I think I prefer to get a 'no' in my pants rather than in a little window on some plastic stick but, if AF hasn't arrived by 16th Feb I'll be convinced it has worked. Then that plastic window 'no' will be awful (but when is it not?).

I'm doing quite well keeping busy but it is rather at the back of my mind. IUI was on Sat 27th, 2 weeks on saturday. I'm not yet sure if I'll do a test this weekend or not. If Evelet doesn't mind I think I might wait...


----------



## Mable

Eeek,eeek GINA!!!SO exciting! It was YOUR turn, I knew it! So happy for you both. Wonderful your nips were early indicators, will examine mine very carefully next time. Fingers crossed for the next tentative few weeks!

Hi Rosypie - good luck good luck. I don't know why your clinic are making you do a 3 ww, as if 2 isn't bad enough. I am into my 2nd IUI already, feeling quite despondant about it after the first one failed, and now I only have 1 ovary producing inspite of clomid so not feeling very hopeful. However, as Gina shows us, it can be done with patience!

How are you doing Lucy? Have my fingers firmly crossed for you - best of luck with that horrible test.

How are you doing Rach and Sue - more importantly, how are your nips?
Happy CP Tamsin, Karen and Pip 
Good luck everyone
Mable


----------



## Mable

ha ha that Romany was SO wrong


----------



## lucky2010

*Gina and Rae*, I am so happy for you.... it definitely was your turn!!! Thinking of you all the way!!!

*Rosypie*, welcome and good luck for this V long 2(3)ww.
*
Lucy*, hope it's good news for you on sat too... fingers crossed x

*Rach and Sue*, welcome to the 2ww for you too.... I hope it flies by for you x

My scan is now booked for 10am on the 23rd Feb (2 weeks tomorrow) by which time (all being well) I'll be 8 weeks.... I can't wait to see what's going on in there!!

Hi to everyone else, love rach x


----------



## Tonia2

*Duckie * - you're next up! How are you doing? *Lucy & Rosypie * -    
thinking of you all.   

Bron's laughing at me because I'm "such a FF addict"!!! It's true, I've hardly been off here the last few days, and I can't see that changing anytime soon!

I had my day 10 stim scan yesterday. We found 3 good sized follies on each side and a couple of little tackers bringing up the rear. I'm feeling a little disappointed as I had hoped for a bigger crop, as my stimms dose has been double what I had last time. At least hes not thinking we'd have to cancel at all, and has instead booked EC for a day later, giving me another extra day of stimms. It will be on the 14th -Valentines day.. and if I get a positive it would mean the bubs would be due on Bron's birthday.... lots of reasons for it to work!!  So I'm starting to get a bit excited.  We've booked our accomodation in Hobart for the three days and I can't wait it get it all happening... 2ww, here I come! 

Will be checking in heaps over the next few days! 
Best wishes to all, 
Love Tonia


----------



## RachandSue

Morning Girlies

So much exciting things happening here! Its great that we are all positive at the moment! I'm so hoping that this will carry on.    

I have nothing to report, I'm staying positive ish it's a mad time the 2ww and i'm only three days in!!! I know just now its going to get worse!!

Love to you all

Rach
xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

Am wandering around in something of a daze today. We did another test this morning and it was another faint positive. It was no stronger than yesterday's though, with the same brand of tests and with morning wee. That moment or two waiting for that line to appear was so much more agonising than yesterday. Rae was even in tears when it didn't come up straight away. Last time we got a BFP it was with her and the day after it had disappeared. She bled five days later. Our biggest fear right now is that this won't last.

I ended up ringing my clinic this morning as my cramps have been really bad and I wanted to know if I can take any painkillers. There are two nurses there who have been treating us throughout and I spoke to Jo. She seemed even more excited than I was about our positive test, which was really nice. They're going to send us a date for a 6/7 week scan. If we make it that far I might be able to relax a bit and get on with actually believing this one might hang around so I can enjoy it. Oh, and I can take paracetamol if I need to, which is good to know.

I've no other symptoms, although I did fall asleep in the bath this morning which is completely unlike me, so maybe some of that tiredness is kicking in.

*Rosypie*, it's lovely to see you on here. Welcome! 

*Mable*, you made me laugh with that comment about my Romany friend. That's one of the things keeping me going, thinking of being able to shock her when I next see her.   And I only had one follie and got that BFP. One is all it takes after all. Do watch your nipples too - if nothing else it'll help to keep you entertained through the dreaded wait. 

*RachJulie*, assuming things go to plan for both of us, we'll be having our babies at around the same time. Let's hope everyone else will be joining us soon and we can have a national explosion of kids born into gay families at the end of this year. It looks like our scan will be the week after yours too.

*Tonia*, I know you must be disappointed not to have more big follies, but six good ones is great, and you never know a few more might catch up yet. I've got my fingers crossed for you!   

*Rach and Sue*, still hoping some of this will rub off on you but as you've probably picked up from the last few weeks the 2ww can be a really stressful time. Hopefully it'll fly quickly for you.   

*Duff*, I'm sending all the 'time to bleed now' vibes that I possibly can to you. After all, I _really_ don't want them! I hope you don't have to rearrange all your appointments. Fingers crossed for you too.   

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## RachandSue

GINA & RAE: Officially "Congratulations" This is it it's your turn now and we are sooooo happy for you.

MABLE: No change in nip area yet - Sue keeps checking   but its early days. The only change I have noticed since tuesday is this it's stupid and in no way connected to pregnancy pain/niggle! I have had a funny (sort of like ovulation pain) pain running down the left side from my tummy to my bum - not a bad pain just a niggle - most annoying! Its not o. pain as I ovulated on the right side this month and i felt it all day tuesday!

love Rach
xxxx


----------



## dani

hello every 1 just thought id say hi really we havent posted for ages coz never really no what 2 say, but i am totally addicted to making sure i read it every day to see how people are getting on. I finally had my bloods done today feels like i was waiting for ever for my period and was getting streesed about it so i cant imagine how it will feel when we are on the 2ww!
We have the 1st appointment at Care next fri and cant wait just hope the tests are back in time!. I cant wait to find out everything and have some idea of when we can start although dont think they will have sperm till Sept which feels forver away, but for now the 1st appointemnt is something at least its all happening just cant wait to start.


----------



## Alison0702

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!

*Congratulations Gina and Rae*

I am so happy for your both  

Can understand your concerns, but i still cant help being VERY excited for you.    

*Rach and Sue* - How you doing chuck? 

Good lucky* Rosypie*   

*Lucy* - Have you done any sneaky tests today?  How are you feeling about tomorrow? God I hope this is a double whammy and you post the same news as Gina.      

Happy wedding day Tamsin and Karen! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## rosypie

As it transpires not such a long wait after all. AF came today. Called the clinic to arrange day 8 scans for this next cycle, picking up my clomid tomorrow. The thought of travelling up and down the M1 again, day in day out, just to get prodded and poked is such a horrible, heart sinking one. I wish I could wee on a stick. God, I feel like crap. There. I've said it. It's out. Now hopefully I can turn back on my positivity chip.

One down...hopefully not too many to go.

Gina, Rae: have fingers and toes crossed for you that it sticks


----------



## Mable

Oh Poo Rosypie - am totally with you on how gutting it is having to get back on with the treatment straight away. Fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky like last time.  

Gina - it's another 2 week wait for you isn't it, waiting for your first scan - there is an excellent thread about this, lots of girls with very similar feelings and experiences, it's quite reassuring. But I imagine right now you are both just taking one day at a time and doing lots of nervewracking testing. All the best to you both, hope you can feel overjoyed and excited very soon!

Lucy - so much luck for testing tomorrow. Hope it's a positive for you.

I have another scan on Monday, am totally unimpressed with this now and am so certain that it's not going to work I can hardly drag myself to the clinic. Need some of Gina's positivity.


----------



## rosypie

Mabel, it's hard to believe that it will ever work. 2nd time last time I was convinced it wouldn't work. I mean, if all factors are the same each treatment, how can it succeed one time and not another?

It's just magic. It must be.


----------



## ems832

hi everyone,
Sorry if I have interupted anyone

I feel a bit strange posting this, itis a bit intimidating, as we are right at the start of our journey, we haven't even made any appointments. My girl and I are in the process of buying a house so we are going to wait until we are settled before we start this process. The thing is at 34 I am worried that I will soon be too old and I guess I am just after a bit advice. What kind of wait is there for donor sperm? which of the private clinics are the least homophobic?. is there any thing I should be doing to make my body more receptive to treatment?. should I be tempted to start getting some tests?
Any advice would be great. 
Thanks everyone
Emma


----------



## Spangley

Hello everyone - it was negative.

So we're at the end of our journey  

I wish everyone else better luck than we've had I really do as I wouldn't wish on anyone the years of waiting and disappointment we've had.

I can't think I'll be around much any more as I can't really bear it but I will be thinking of you and maybe I'll reappear when I've decided what to do with the rest of my life. Thanks for everything  

Ems - Don't wait around, I waited a year for the anonymity law to change, then it screwed up the donor sperm availability so I had to wait some more and now as you can see from my profile I'm virtually infertile. The Bridge Centre has been fab and completely welcoming of us and I think the LWC is good too. Anyway come April, no one will be able to discriminate anyway   Really good luck


----------



## Alison0702

Lucy -   I have sent you a PM  

Ems - Welcome to the board! My advice to you would be not to wait around as you really never know how long all this trying to conceive business will take. We've been at it for a year and a half now, and am onto my 7th IUI cycle.  I can understand why you're worried about the homophobia side of things - I was exactly the same. Luckily my clinic is excellent, and dont treat us any differently. Spangley has recommended a couple for you to think about. The sperm situation has been a nightmare since last April but each clinic have different ways of getting it - Mine offer the choice of buying 10 ampules of sperm at once, or take the chance of trying to get 1 sample every month (which proved very uncertain). 
Try to stay healthy too. A lot of girls (including me) recommend acupuncture too. 
Anyway, feel free to ask away - we are a nice bunch! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Lou*, I'm so, so sorry. I've been so hopeful for you this cycle.

Wherever you go with this next, know you have positive and hopeful thoughts from here, and we'll all still be rooting for you in whatever you do.   

*Ems*, welcome to the board! I'd echo everyone else in saying it might be worth thinking about starting to get going. We're not using a clinic so can't offer any recommendations there but you could always start by going to see your GP who might be willing to start doing the initial blood tests for you (get what you can on the NHS - this lark can get pricey if you're going the clinic route). 34 is a perfectly fine age if you start trying in the next year or so and are lucky enough to succeed before too long. My partner was 35 when we started trying with her. She's now coming up to 39 and the time has gone so quickly in many ways. We now may not try again with her which is a real shame, as assuming all goes well with this pregnancy (very new, with me) then she'll be 40 or so before we're ready to try for a second.

In terms of other kinds of preparation, Alison's mention of staying healthy is a good one too. We've been actively trying for 3 years (not including all the planning) and it's only in the last few months that we've really made drastic changes to our diets and lifestyle, and I've also been using acupuncture and hypnotherapy. I can't say for sure that it made any difference but knowing we were pulling out all the stops to help the process along helped us to feel better, and we're now pregnant following our 18th cycle of inseminations.

*Mable*, here - have a bottle of positivity.   Maybe you should have a bash at the hypnotherapy CDs too, they certainly seem to be helping Duff and I to feel better. They also turned Duff into a hippy of course, so you might need to be wary of that.    (I already was one.)   

*Rosypie*, I'm really sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you. Maybe it'll be second time lucky like it was last time. 

Hey *Dani*, good to hear from you, and good luck to you both for your appointment next week.   

We're feeling a little bit better today. This morning's test came up almost twice as strong as yesterdays. We almost didn't test, not being able to bear the prospect of it getting fainter or even not being there at all. We're now very glad we did though. I think we might both be beginning to have a tiny smidgen of belief that we might pull it off this time. It can only grow with time.

Thank you to all of you for being so wonderfully supportive to us through all of this. It's a really tough journey and this board has been an absolute lifeline for me. You're all stars in my eyes. May we all get our dreams.                  

Gina. x


----------



## evelet

*Spangley* I'm so so sorry to hear you got a BFP. I hope you find what you need to feel at peace about this whole process.

*snagglepat* - I've been reading your Livejournal since before we started ttc the first time round. So much has happened in our lives. We are so so happy for you that you've conceived. Congratulations - bask in the joy of the BFP. Am sending you the stickiest of sticky vibes. Just rest as much as you can ok?

*Mable* altho' i'm sure positivity can help i think that gina has proved that persistence and determination are very important too. so be negative and all bitter and twisted  if you want to. it stillm might work! Ros was a veritable curmudgeon the month she conceived Jude.

*ems* - get yourself an appointment at the Bridge or LWC (We used LWC with Jude and by the sounds of it the Bridge might be slightly better option. We are at Care in Nottingham now (they have branches all over the country) and they have been very good so far. However, they don't have any donor sperm AT ALL so you might be better off with LWC who have their own bank. Not sure if you have run out of time for importing sperm from America but you should look into that maybe (am sure someone on one of these boards will be able to advise you on that).


----------



## Tonia2

*Rosypie/Eve -* sorry to read of your bfn... I'm also convinced it's magic!  We all just keep doing the same old things and it works for some, sometimes and not others... I don't get it at all! Hang in there 

*Lucy* - I'm so so soooo sorry. I had a very sober evening after reading your post last night.  I hadn't realised this was your last attempt. I hope you can take the time out to work out where to from here, and we'll miss you- so I hope that we will continue to hear from you, albeit irregularly! I can understand you need complete time-out though. It took me a few months after my miscarriage before I could even think about signing on here.  Take care...

*Ems * - welcome! The others have given some good advice for getting started. Start with your GP ASAP and get the ball rolling - you can always put the brakes on once you're in the system if you need to. Usually there's a good wait to get started on active treatment -we had a 6-7 month wait for our first appt, with each of the two clinics we started with. Be warned - everything seems to take more time than you think it will! Most of us on the board have been on the road a while longer than we first expected!  I don't know what others have experienced, but I haven't come across any homophobic attitudes or issues in our treatment at all. It's not something I've even thought of. Maybe we act like it's normal and so they do to??!! I don't know, but most health professionals that I've come across are very ok with all that - Bron is included in the process like any other partner would be and there's never been any hint of a problem. So hopefully you'll be fine! 

*Gina * -    so pleased to hear the bfp line is still showing... Time to buy shares in wee sticks  Stay well....

Thanks for all the doggy advice! I'm still very keen but I think I have decided to be a bit responsible and wait till at least one of us is at home more, so that we can give a puppy the time and attention it needs. I'd like to be able to supervise it digging up our back yard and help it negotiate some kind of truce with the cats...So that might not be til I'm at home with a baby! Oh well. I'll just keep dreaming for now. The neighbours over the back fence (who we've never even spoken to) have a terribly ignored, very fat, Golden Lab languishing in their back yard. Maybe I'll ask them if I can walk her every now & then.

And to add to Duff & Gina's raving - I'm loving the hypnotherapy CD's too! (For the record - I'm a   hippy wannabe!   Never quite actually make it though...  Though our VW camper is a good start!!) I look forward to doing the CD each day - it's like a treat!! Especially the 'preparing to conceive' one. The IVF one doesn't feel quite as relaxed - perhaps a bit forced or a bit rushed, and at the same time it's a bit longer. I seem to get into the other one better, anyway. I think I was in too negative a head-space to appreciate them fully to start with, but I'm definately feeling better now. 
One more stim injection tonight, then trigger injection tomorrow night!! Can't wait for Wednesday...   

Love to you all, 
Tonia.
x


----------



## Spangley

Hello everyone - thanks for all the lovely kind thoughts. I'm feeling a bit better today so maybe I'll be back on here sooner than I thought  

But definitely NO MORE TREATMENT for us - I feel strangely liberated now I've made that decision. And ready to plan a holiday



Although am still very sad about the children I'll never have.

Here's a tip though. My hypnotherapist told me to take up some kind of hobby during the 2WW - something relaxing like a craft or learning a language so that even if it was negative I'd still feel like I'd achieved something. So while I was off work just after the ET I bought some knitting needles, a pattern and some wool on Ebay. And now I've knitted one and a half gloves and it really has made me feel better. The other thing I did was order all our seed potatoes, seeds and a rhubarb crown. We planted the rhubarb in the garden this morning. Smith promptly dug it up again but it's back in there now with a protective cloche. And again it has made me feel less hopeless to have done something positive.


----------



## Mable

Oh Lucy, I am so very sad that it hasn't worked for you, after such a long journey. I too didn't realise this was your last attempt. I suppose there has to be an end to trying at some point and can see how it could feel like a relief to decide to not carryon, however painful it is. Want to wish you so much luck and happiness, and have a great holiday.
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

*Lucy*, thank you so much for braving the boards to come back and let us know how you are. I think I can almost understand how you feel about drawing the line and deciding to stop having treatment. When we first started it seemed like something that would never happen, but as time has gone on I've been very aware that we had an end point and it was getting closer.

It's helped for us that three years ago Rae's cousin (who she's extremely close to) and his wife gave up their fertility battle after their second failed IVF and decided to adopt. We now have a wonderful adopted nephew and another will be joining the family next month. Having seen how fantastic an experience this has been for them we realised that the worst case scenario actually wasn't that bad, and that we would have a family, eventually, somehow, even if we didn't conceive ourselves. Rae's cousin's wife, M, made me cry last year when she said that she now knew that none of the fertility treatment had worked for them for a reason, and that reason was the son they now have.

I'm not suggesting that you should be considering this route. You both have to find your own future path, wherever that may lead, family or no. But I wanted to share with you the story of Rae's cousin and his family, and to let you know that you're in our thoughts.

The hobby idea is a fab one though. I've been crocheting a blanket for months now. If anyone fancies trying knitting or crocheting as a hobby but isn't sure where to start the 'stitch and b***h' books are fantastic. I made half my family crocheted scarves for yule out of one the patterns in it - they took me about two evenings each which gave me just about enough instant gratification for me to be able to stick it. 

If you're in holiday planning mode, I can recommend a couple of really cool chicks in Tasmania it's worth taking a trip to visit.... 

*Tonia*, I'm keeping everything crossed for a really great egg collection for you on Wednesday. The idea of buying shares in wee sticks is a good one, but we bought a bulk load of 25 really cheaply. We've got 19 left... And anyway, we're WAY too hippified to have capitalist thoughts like buying shares.   

*Evelet*, you made me laugh by suggesting I rest. We've spent the weekend cleaning the house from top to bottom and putting boards down in the attic so we could start to hoard some of our junk up there. We've been planning to move later this year so we need to get the house sorted. I guess we'll wait and see now in case things go well for the bean. We may end up postponing but it'll be good to get the house sorted either way. And it's good to hear you've been reading my journal still. Do you use LJ much these days?

Today the line on the test was darker again. We think we might be beginning to believe that we're pregnant now, even if we're still extremely reluctant to think ahead anything more than a few days.

I can understand hearing me prattle on about positive tests and miscarriage fears might be upsetting for those of you still trying. I've been keeping the worst of my angst to other boards, but I wanted to check how much you guys were comfortable with hearing me talk about. I'll still be coming here to check on everyone and cheer you all on, but I'm happy to keep from talking about my own stuff if that would be better for everyone... I know others have posted similar messages and had OK responses, but it somehow feels different now we're the ones who have had the BFP. Any thoughts?

Sending best wishes to all,

Gina x


----------



## Mable

Oh Gina, if there is anyone who can get me through my attempts at TTC it's you, with the journey you've had to finally get pregnant. You've had amazing endurance during such a long time of ups and downs. I would like you to keep posting here and discussing anything you like - your posts are always sensitive and thoughtful of others.

This board has always been an encouraging, sensitive mixture of our successes and failures and I think it is supportive. 
Mable


----------



## nismat

It's with very mixed feelings that I come to post on the board today, after catching up with recent messages. Of course, I'm utterly overjoyed on behalf of *Gina and Rae * that you are finally pregnant (and hopefully with a healthy full-term baby at that), after such a long, hard ttc journey. Huge congratulations to you both; I think that you're amazing for persevering in the face of so much 
On the other hand, I feel terribly sad *Lucy & DP * to read that your final attempt at IVF has been unsuccessful, and that this is the end of the road for you in terms of conceiving your own child. You've been through so much as well, and it must be overwhelming to come to terms with the fact that this path (although not all paths to having children in your lives) is at an end. I'm truly sorry  and I hope that you have the opportunity to grieve, alone and together, without it taking all the joy and happiness from your lives.

*Rosypie & Evelet* - big hugs to you at the failure of this first attempt at ttc a sibling for Jude  Luck and magic *has * to be the biggest factor in whether or not it works - there's so much that you can _try _ and do to influence the outcome (and to make you feel like you are doing all that you can to improve your chances), but ultimately, it's down to that luck factor. I can't believe that the clinic wanted you to wait so long before testing though - how does that make any sense??  You're either pregnant or you're not, postponing the testing beyond 14dpo isn't going to change the outcome!

*Duff * - hope that your period has arrived by now, so that you can keep those appts and get started on this IVF cycle with your renewed positivity   

*Mable * - sorry to hear that you are feeling so negative about it all working. I really wouldn't get too hung up on the fact that you're only producing follie(s) on one ovary though. It's disappointing when the Clomid (or whatever drugs) don't seem to make much difference (and I have been there, done that, so I completely understand the feelings of negativity it engenders), but it does NOT mean that it won't work    And as Evelet said, you don't have to feel super-positive for it to work either! It just makes life a little more bearable, that's all.

*Rachjulie * - good to hear that you've got your first pregnancy scan booked in for the 23rd. It's quite an amazing experience when you can see/hear the heartbeat to know that all is well 

*Alison * - good to hear that you're feeling positive about the potential shift towards IVF if this last cycle of IUI doesn't work. I felt quite a big mental shift in terms of positivity once we had made that decision (although it also co-incided with starting hypnotherapy!).

*Tonia * - keeping everything crossed for a successful EC for you on Wednesday. I can understand that you're disappointed not to get more follies with the increased stimms dosage, but quality is so much more important than quantity (although it would be great to have both of course!!) Wishing you & Bron lots of luck   

*Rach & Sue* - hope you're hanging in there on your first 2ww 

*Dani * - good to hear that you're making progress towards starting treatment. Hope that your appointment goes well.

*Emma * - I would also recommend at least starting the process of getting registered with a clinic, getting on the waiting lists for donor sperm and having the initial tests so that you can get an idea of your fertility levels. I too was 34 (or possibly even 33) when we first contacted our clinic (we used LWC as we knew it would be lesbian-friendly, but I honestly think that you won't need to worry about homophobia wherever you go - there are so many lesbians out there ttc that it's not something clinics/staff are fazed by ). I had just turned 35 when we had our first IUI cycle (we wanted to wait until the law changed regarding anonymnity, as we wanted our child(ren) to be able to access further info about their donor in the future if they chose to). We were also in the process of selling our house/moving/renovating our new house for a further 6-9 months. We chose to have treatment while all this was going on, although it maybe wasn't the best choice - we certainly didn't get pregnant during that time, although who knows what the main factors against it were. Over a period of 15 months we had 6 IUI cycles and then moved on to IVF before I finally conceived at the age of 36; and I'll turn 37 a few weeks after this baby finally arrives. So although you may want to delay starting actually ttc for a while, I wouldn't delay starting the medical process, so that it's there for you to access quickly when you are ready, rather than having further delays. 
As far as getting your body ready, there are all kinds of things that you can do, which may or may not actually help. I made myriad changes, some of them fairly hardcore (I had reflexology, switched to a largely wholefood/organic diet, completely cut out alcohol/caffeine, followed the Foresight pre-conceptual programme, and removed various toxins from my environment e.g. I now only use non-fluoride toothpaste and aluminium-free deodorants; later I also started acupuncture, hypnotherapy, homeopathy and relaxation/yoga), but as you can see, I didn't get pregnant all that easily (and spent £££££s in the process, on both treatment and alternative therapies!). However, it all made me feel like I was doing everything positive that I could to increase my chances, and I am convinced that it has made a _huge _ difference to the actual pregnancy, in that I've had a pretty easy time of it health-wise and have been able to enjoy the majority of it, whereas many of my friends have had a much harder time of pregnancy overall. 
Oh, and in reference to the possibility of getting a license to import sperm from the US to short-circuit the donor sperm availability issue, you are almost definitely too late to do this, as I think that the deadline is 23rd Feb, and all applications have to be made via a clinic.

*Gina * - hope that you enjoyed your weekend of house-sorting activity - as you say, getting organised will be necessary whether you postpone your house move or not. 
I really don't think that you should refrain from posting about your miscarriage fears/pregnancy worries on here. They are very real, and it's all part of the whole experience of ttc/pregnancy. Of course getting pregnant is a positive thing, and what everyone on this board is aiming for, but as Mable said, this is such a supportive board that we shouldn't self-censor, with either the negative *or * positive feelings. It's wonderful to be able to celebrate achieving a BFP at last (and you of all people should feel able to do so after going through so much to achieve it), and I don't think that anyone begrudges it (and clearly I've also been the one sitting there thinking "but why can't it be my turn now?" at the same time as being pleased for someone else). It's great to be pregnant, and obviously I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to make anyone that hasn't been lucky yet, feel like you're rubbing their noses in it. However, there *are * a lot of worries and downsides to pregnancy (and child-rearing), and I think that it's only realistic to share these as well as the joy and happiness of carrying a child.

Oof, well I've already written far too much, but I just wanted to also say thank you for the good wishes for our CP last Friday. We had a truly lovely day , and although it wasn't what I initially wanted, it really was the best thing to separate out the legal part from the big party, simply celebrating with a very few friends and family. It actually made the ceremony, and the day itself, more special for us, without the stresses and strains of having a big celebration on the same day. I'm having to get used to wearing a wedding ring, which feels very odd at the moment (in a good way of course!), and to the fact that I've got to remember that my surname and title have both changed (I wanted to become a Mrs, although Karen is still a Miss). I have so much paperwork/bureaucracy to sort out now! Must try and get on with it before Pip appears. Speaking of which, I had my first proper Braxton-Hicks contractions yesterday, which was quite exciting, as it is the first time I have felt like the birth will actually happen some time soon. Karen reckons that Pip will be born around 22nd Feb (she's impatient!) but I think that it won't be until 3rd/4th March at the earliest, and more likely not until 7th/8th March (or later!). Clearly I'll be keeping you all posted of any progress!


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

Just a quick one as I feel I'm going mad!!! I'm obsessively nipple checking! 
Today is the first day that I've really felt the temptation take over me wanting to test   I started this saying I don't know why women want to test early it's only two weeks but OMG I now understand and this morning I got up just wanting to test! Sue is shocked at the change around of my attitude!!!     

I won't do it as I understand its way way too early but oh I so want to!!!  
Love
Rach
xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

*Lucy*, Thinking of you and wishing you luck in whatever you decide to do next, big hugs x

*Rach*, I hope you're not feeling too . thinking of you and eagerly awaiting your positive result !!! 
*
Gina*, I know it's not the same coming from me as I am pregnant too but I look forward to reading how you're getting on and would miss you if you didn't post. I have tried posting on various other boards but I loose track of where everyone is up to so would rather stay on here if that's OK with everyone ?!

I feel SO sick and ALL day. Ginger doesn't help (have tried cordial, ginger beer, biscuits, oatcakes, raw!!), neither does peppermint tea or other common remedies, the only thing that seems to help is ice lollies.... just about top get my second one out of the freezer.

My car broke today too... some suspension/ steering spring snapped, so glad it didn't happen on the motorway as it could've been the end of me and the Bean!

Have loads of cleaning to do but just want to sleep and eat ice lollies!!!!

*Tonia*, good luck for EC

Thinking of everyone.

Rach xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Thank you for your lovely comments *Mable*, *Tamsin* and *RachJulie*. I've wandered around other threads on here, and even a few other forums but you guys have been so much a part of our journey in the last months and years that I couldn't imagine not still being an active part in it.  Plus hanging out with a load of heterosexual folk is fine in many ways - a lot of the hopes and fears we have are the same, but there's a depth to the understanding of what this process is like for us that they'll never know, just like I'll never truly know what it's like for them.

So, is this gathering in Brum in April a goer for anyone? Digger has promised to practice his 'looking extremely cute' skills especially for it...

*RachJulie*, I'm sorry to hear your sickness is so horrid, and I'm glad you've at least find ice lollies to be some help. Hae you tried those wristband things? I have a friend who swore by hers.

And I'm so glad that you and the bean weren't hurt when your car broke. That must have been really scary.

*Rach and Sue* - now you know! It's madness isn't it? It's like some strange insanity bug that's buried deep inside us and it only rears its head in the 2ww. If you're feeling this obsessive already I can probably guarantee that by the time you get to the last few days of the 2ww you'll not only be nipple checking but knicker-checking too. And don't worry if your nipples aren't staging take-over bids for your entire breasts like mine did. Lots of women don't get any nipple changes until they're weeks or months into their pregnancies, some hardly change at all. It is a crazy time though. Maybe try to follow Lucy's example and take up a hobby for the next week. Fingers crossed for you.   

*Tonia*, I bet you're getting yourselves ready to head down to Hobart. I'll be thinking of you tons.   

*Tamsin*, I'm glad you really enjoyed your CP - and good luck with the name-changing bureaucracy. I'd be interested in hearing how it goes if you'd be willing to share. It dawned on me yesterday that it's something I'll need to think about before long. I've been planning to change mine since our CP but figured there was no urgency. Now we've got a deadline, even if it is a way off yet.

And it's so exciting that you got your first BHs! My professional curiosity has to ask - what kind of birth are you planning? Whatever it is, I really do wish you all the best with it.

We saw the GP today and we've been referred on for our antenatal care, even though nothing will happen for weeks and weeks. It makes it all feel that more real. We never got as far as seeing the GP last time, so in a way we're now further along than we've ever been before. The test this morning came up with a second line almost immediately so we might now feel we can ease off on the testing.  However, twice today I've had friends ask me how it's all going and of course we're not going public with it yet, so I've had to try to put them off without directly lying to them... Fun and games!

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi *Gina*, Will look online for some acu-pressure bands.... will try anything. I'm now craving veggie sushi!!!

Rach x


----------



## nismat

*Rach*(of Rachjulie) - sorry to hear about the miserable sickness. I was really lucky in that I didn't have it too badly, and when I _was _ nauseous, it was only for about 3 weeks, and more of a travel-sick kind of feeling than full-on nausea. Of course, 2 of those were when we were on holiday! What I found the weirdest thing was feeling sick and hungry simultaneously - that just felt wrong! Best things for me were not letting myself get hungry (I was absolutely *ravenous * in the early weeks; pretty much constantly eating) - I made sure that I always had something fairly plain and filling to hand like oatcakes when out and about - and chewing crystallised ginger did help me somewhat. I got my travelbands from Boots, but not sure that they helped much. Another thing to do an online search for is Preggypops - terrible name, but I think that a lot of women find them helpful.

*Gina * - we decided to do the actual changing of the name via deed poll, to make it more official. You don't have to do this if either one of you is taking on the other's surname, or if you double-barrel them, following a CP, but we were sort of amalgamating them to make a totally new name, so it seemed more straightforward. I did it online for us both, and the whole process took less than 10 mins! I used this site: http://www.ukdps.co.uk/ACouplesRightsUponACivilPartnership.html There's guidance on the site (and when you get your deed polls, if you go that route) as to who you need to notify of your name change, so I've just got to work my way through the list now. I'm starting with passports, as these are a key identity document and may take some time (it also costs £66 to replace each one!!). 
As for much more exciting things i.e. the birth ; I'm really hoping that we get to use the birthing pool at the hospital when I go into labour. There's only 1 in the 8 delivery suites at our hospital, but a lot of women aren't interested, so they save that suite until last when allocating them, unless they are really busy. I've just finished Janet Balaskas' book on waterbirth, and it's been fascinating. It sounds like such a lovely way to give birth, and to welcome your baby into the world calmly. I enjoy being in water anyway, and very much like the idea that while the water won't make the pain go away (and can make the contractions more intense), it also enables you to move around a lot more easily as you are supported by the buoyancy. So I hope that it's free when we ring up the hospital saying that labour has started!
However, if it's not, then we'll clearly have to manage without. I feel reasonably prepared for the birth, having done lots of reading (hypnobirthing, gentle birth method etc.), plus my antenatal yoga, which has all helped me to feel that I have plenty of "tools" to cope. The yoga in particular has made me feel very relaxed about it, so I'm not fearful of labour (although I'm sure that I will still panic a bit when it actually starts!). I've also got a birth kit (and a post-natal kit) from my homeopath, full of remedies to use in different circumstances. All in all, we're hoping for as natural a birth as possible, but if the pain gets really bad/labour too long/intense or I'm just not coping very well, then I will use some form of stronger pain relief if I think it's going to get me through. Really don't care much at all for the idea of pethidine/meptid, especially with the breastfeeding issues that can arise; and I'd rather avoid an epidural if I can. But if we do take the epidural route, then we'll make sure that I stay in upright positions to get gravity to help for second stage. The statistics in our area for interventions following an epidural are scarily high! In an ideal scenario though, I'll hopefully labour at home until around 5cm dilated, using a Tens machine and my yoga positions/breathing stuff to help with contractions. Having our community midwife team who come and check your progress at home, and accompany us to hospital/stay with us for the delivery is very reassuring - feels like having a team of free doulas on call!  Then on to the hospital, and hopefully the birthing pool; if not, I want to try and remain as mobile/upright as possible, using the birthing ball/leaning on the bed etc. But of course we are aware that this is all if everything goes according to plan - if things take a turn for the dramatic, we'll do whatever we're advised to by the medical team (we have confidence that our midwives won't push us in the direction of anything we don't want to do unless strictly necessary). If Karen had also been keen on the idea then I would have considered a home birth with a hired/purchased birthing pool, but we were both a bit unsure, seeing as it's all such an unknown quantity first time around, so we feel happy with going the hospital route. We're already talking about homebirth for subsequent child/ren though! 
It seems quite extraordinary to imagine that some or all the above will happen within a matter of days. Somehow it still doesn't feel quite real


----------



## Alison0702

*Tamsin* - Really love reading your posts, it's all getting very exciting.
Glad you had a nice day last Friday. Was thinking about you. 

*Gina* - First there's obsessive nipple checking, then obsessive knicker checking, then obsessive pregnancy testing! So happy for you both, it's wonderful! I am looking forward to hearing all about your pregnancy from now onwards, so don't you go leaving us now. 
We are def up for a meet at yours! Has anyone else let you know if they can make it? 

*Rach* - Hope that nasty sickness goes away soon. It's a bit miserable when nothing is taking it away. Like Tamsin, friends of mine who have suffered, have constantly ate to try and keep it at bay and it has worked. 

*
Rach and Sue * - I knew it wouldn't take long for you to get twitchy Hang on in there kidda!   

*Duff* - Has your  arrived yet?

*Tonia* - Good look for your EC on Wednesday hunny. Will be thinking of you    

Nothing to report from me. Had a mad birthday party on Saturday which ended up going on till 4.30am so I'm still recovering.

I'm sure I have seen posts on this topic, but cant find them. For those of you who have already had CP/or are planning one, what have you done about surnames?


----------



## Mable

Good evening,
Rach (RachJulie) - the sickness is a very very good sign that your bean is growing strong. E used to want to hit me when I told her this!

Alison - we doublebarrelled our surnames so that we all have a family surname together. However, people seem to have trouble using a doublebarrelled name and tend to use the last name, which is E's surname.

My progress - I have 2 follies around 14 and 15 on the right side and nothing on the left, much to everyone's disappointment. The dr even questioned whether I had actually taken the clomid this month! I'm at the clinic every day for scanning, with insemination this week some time. Some of Gina's positivity has flown down to south london and I am feeling more hopeful and positive now. I even thought today it could work this time. It's my last IUI so it feels rather significant, even though it's only my 2nd attempt.

Tamsin - all your birth preparations sound great. Glad you had a good CP - we were thinking of you. Can't believe your birth is only a few weeks away, eeek how exciting.

Had a lovely day today, met up with Starrysky and met baby Adam, who is absolutely beautiful and 12 weeks old. 

   to Rach and Sue for your 2ww and to Tonia for EC on Wednesday.
  to everyone else,
Mable


----------



## nismat

*Alison*, on the names issue, we amalgamated ours. Actually, it was the surname that we initially decided to use for Pip, and then we subsequently decided that we would both take it on as well - partly because of doing our CP, but also so we would all have the same family name, and a very clear identity as a family unit to the world at large. Because I already had a double-barrelled name, it wasn't really an option to join the two together. I was B***ett-Hall, and Karen was P***ett. We're now P***kett-Hall, which was the best-sounding option to us (and when we were choosing it for Pip, I wanted Karen, as the non-birthing parent, to be clearly identified as having a significant/equal relationship, which is also why the P***ett bit was a key inclusion).

Hope that you enjoyed your birthday - sounds like some party!   I had a few celebratory drinks on Friday (interestingly, my tastebuds would seem to be able to tolerate wine again which they haven't all pregnancy), and felt terrible afterwards! I had completely forgotten the horrible after-effects of alcohol - so dehydrating. It actually made me think that I don't plan to rush back into drinking when I'm not pregnant any more - I far prefer feeling clear-headed!

*Mable * - bloody cheeky doctor!!  I never got any results on Clomid, so I think that 2 follies sounds great (esp of such similar sizes, which means that they should both hold mature eggs). How many follies do they want for heavens sake? By producing more than 1 egg, you are increasing your chances dramatically compared to a natural cycle, so don't listen to them! It must be hard though, when you know you've only got a limited number of attempts.
How lovely that you got to meet up with Heather & Adam. It seems extraordinary that he is 12wks old already.


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

It's the mad one here!!!  

Alison: I am taking Sue's name, for the main reason that we wanted to be a family and give any possible children her surname so that she would have a closer link with them.

Mable: How inconsiderate of your feelings! Bloody nasty if you ask me sometimes they are so insensitive!

Rach: I am so sorry you are feeling so sick just keep positive as it will all be worth it!

Tonia: Good Luck for Weds    

Still feeling a bit crazy but I'm sure I'll get through it!   

Love Rach
xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Thanks for all the good wishes. I've just dropped the cats at the cattery (much to their disgust) and will be heading to Hobart this afternoon. We won't have immediate email access at the hotel so will be off line til we return on Friday night.  Unless I can manage dropping in at the uni. So I will fill you in on the gory details on our return! I'm a little bit more nervous than last time, mostly about how many eggs we're going to get and how they will fertilise, more than anything to do with the actual procedure. Am excited though. In 24hrs I will have had my EC and be outta there! 

*Gina * - of course you should stay here on this board!! ...silly girl!  I'm logging on all the time to see how you're doing - it would be annoying to have to search for you on some other board!!!    I'd miss you if you didn't post here - it would be just wrong for you to disappear now! 
I understand how you feel though, I felt very similarly when I got my bfp last time. It's a strange thing to feel somewhat guilty about finally being pregnant!! ...when that's been the goal all along!  So don't! And the fears and anxieties -especially while waiting for the first scan- are really understandable and we will/do all have them - I found it worse than the 2ww, in a way. So tell us all. You need to have a place you can freely share it all. Besides, hopefully all of us get to go through what you're going through right now. It helps to get a 'heads up' on it!! 
I know that I really appreciated everyone's support when I had my bfp and then sympathy when I had my m/c last year - it's so validating to hear everyones concerns, and to get PM's etc. I know I valued that highly. People in our everyday lives don't have the same level of understanding at all, so for me, this thread is a lifeline! (Thank you all!)

Re. the names thing: both Bron and I each have a one syllable surname and when it is double-barrelled I think it sounds a bit stilted. She thinks it's alright though.  We haven't decided what to do, but do want to have some name connection with any children. It's helpful hearing what others have done. Originally I had been ok with the kids just taking Bron's surname, but I think it was Mable saying some time ago that they all have the same name to create that family unit /connection - and that made me think a bit more about it!! 
We had decided several years ago to 'get married' i.e. have a ceremony that means somethng to us and celebrate with friends etc - as we can't do anything legally in Australia.  But we haven't done it yet. We have engagement rings though! In Tassy though, we can 'register our relationship' - it's a fairly recent state law that recognises us in terms of property and superannuation rights, but that's about it. It's kind of a half way point! Is still not recognised nationally though!  We've talked about doing it but I keep putting it off, citing finances and too much focus on baby-making as reasons not to yet. But tomorrow I'm going to tell Bron that we can set a date. She's been hanging out for me to agree to do it for ages, and my lord, it's about time!!  I'll just have to set aside all my ideas about how perfect I want it!  I'm the kind that has dreamed of a white wedding since childhood!  Oh dear, ...sad, but true.  It would be a heaps easier if I could pretend I never wanted that!!  I'm thinking we'll do it in 12 months time - Feb/March is a really nice time of the year here and I'd like to have it on the beach... with a whole heap of luck we might have a little bubs then too!!!  And that would give me heaps of time to get my head around what I really want, and what I can do without! 

*Tamsin:* another impending birth on our board...so soon now!! I'm fascinated by how quickly time goes once someone is pregnant but how slow it seems when ttc! I can't believe it's so soon! It doesn't seem that long ago you got your bfp. I'm so excited for you -you must be looking forward to meeting your little one face-to-face.  I can't remember, but did you find out whether Pip is a boy/girl? Or are you waiting to be surprised? Have you got names picked out or are you waiting til you meet him/her? So many questions... I enjoyed reading your birth ideas. I think you sound a little like where I'd be at fist time around. I'd really like a natural birth and home birth too but am not sure if I could overcome my anxiety about it the first time round. And after the pain I was in when I miscarried I have no illusions about how heroic I might be (ie. not!) when I'm in extreme pain....  Water-births sound great - I've also done alot of reading re. the same. I hope all goes well and will be thinking of you alot over the next little while.  Good luck!

Oops, am running outta time, need to get my act together! 
Love to you all, will miss not being able to tell you how we're going -but will catch up in a few days!
Love Tonia 
x


----------



## aweeze

Just wanted to drop in and wish the lovely Tonia lots of good luck for her valentines day EC! Hoping and praying for some fantastic eggies for you hunny  

Lots of Love 
Lou
XXX


----------



## duff

HI gang!

My period arrived on Friday  I had my first scan this morning and all looks good so I start injecting tomorrow (eek!). I hope my girlfriend remembers how to use the injector pen because I wasn't really paying attention. I thought I was due for a blood test, which usually terrifies me, so I was doing the "3, 2, 1 relax" technique from the hypnosis CD and must have zoned out or something!

Gina - we fancy visiting you all in Brum in April, what dates are you thinking of?
Tonia - best of luck! I know what you mean about the IVF CD, I missed the Prepare to Concieve one as well once I started doing the new one. 
Mable - 2 nice fat follies sounds just right to me! 
Tamsin - woooo! Nearly time!

You know, I love following everyone's stories. I really do. So please keep posting after you've got a BFP, there's so much information out there and I really only trust you lot. To be honest, I try to read the other boards but I can't stand all that "TMI" apologising stuff. It's only a little bit of discharge, it's *not * "too much information!"


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

Good Luck Tonia & Bron. 
Gina, please don't go anywhere we want to know all about your adventures!

Back to work today which I found easier as I was distracted all day!!! Ordered some p.tests on the internet this morning (Sue will go mad when she finds out - as i was told not to buy any!!) they are much cheaper I was quite shocked! Thats it really nothing else to report - I'm absoultley knackered but thats work I think not pregnancy symptoms!!!

Love Rach
xxxxx


----------



## Alison0702

Mable - Awww how lovely to see Heather and Adam. Can't believe he is 12 weeks already. Has she got her internet at home back yet? And as for your fabulous follies - I never have two biggies, so thats good as far as I'm concerned. I will most likely be having IUI this week sometime soon, depends on what the follie scan shows tomorrow, so we'll be cycle buddies again! Yay!
As this is also my last IUI cycle, I am quite relaxed about it all, and very stress-free about the 2ww. Hopefully our chilled attitude will pay off 

Tamsin - It took me a while to get your name situation-but got there in the end  Have you thought of any names yet? 

Duff -


duff said:


> To be honest, I try to read the other boards but I can't stand all that "TMI" apologising stuff. It's only a little bit of discharge, it's *not * "too much information!"


Yip, I'm with you on that one! Gina has recommended 21st April for her gathering! Can you make it?

Rach and Sue - I normally get my tests off ebay, but people seem to be getting greedy now so I'm not saving much at the minute! 

Tonia - I know you'll net see this till Friday, but good luck for tomorrow honey!   

It was interesting to see how you all dealt with the name thing! I will most likely take Ju's name as I hate mine anyway!

Oh god must go, Gladys has been scrapping with the cat boo-boo from next door and her paw is bleeding! Speak soon
xx


----------



## RachandSue

Alison: I got mine from here: https://www.medicaltestcentre.co.uk.

They have been shipped today so its a fast service also!

Love Rach
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

Hokey cokey, I get the message - I promise that this will remain my primary board and any encounters with other boards will be fleeting and meaningless, well, you know what I mean.  Thanks guys. You've made me feel extremely welcome and cared for. 

We've had our date through for our first scan. It's Feb 28th, so only five days behind *RachJulie*'s. I'll be 6 weeks and 5 days by then so according to all the reading we've done if all is well we should see a heartbeat at that point. I'm afraid I'm still testing daily. I've actually got enough tests to just about last me to the scan... But today's line came up almost instantly, so I might find enough confidence to reduce the frequency of the tests to, say, one every second day eventually.    I'm a little scared now as I'm actually beginning to believe this, and that inevitably means thinking ahead, which means it'll be a very hard fall if all is not well at that scan. Bah. The scan is two weeks tomorrow so I'll be getting scanned at around the same time that *Tonia* will be testing. Another anxious two weeks for us both then.

*Tamsin*, it's fantastic to hear about your plans for the birth - your community team sound fantastic! I wish we had teams like that up here! I already know I'll be planning a home birth, and through my work I've become pals with the woman who owns the 'Birth Pool in a Box' company so I'm hoping I'll be able to get a decent discount if not a freebie. I already have one freebie from her but I use that as a demo in my Natal Hypnotherapy classes so it might be a bit rich for me to commandeer it for personal use... We shall see though.

I really do wish you all the best with it. It sounds as though you've got a really good toolkit of things to cope and if you're been practising hypnobirthing then you've got some great techniques already in place to help your body work really efficiently - and to do so whilst causing you the least discomfort. I can't wait to hear your birth story!

*Mable* - how fab to have two good follies! That's double the chance I had this time and look where that got me!  Go follies, go follies, go! 
      

*Rach and Sue* - there are some really cheap tests out there. We got ours from www.earlypregnancy.co.uk and I think we paid about £12 for 25 tests. They usually arrive the next day too. They're just like the ones you'd get in the shops minus the plastic outer cover - so really just paper strips with the appropriate chemicals and marks on them - but with full instructions and really easy to use. They worked for us! We now have a very attractive line of six of them on my bedside table, each one sporting a darker line than the one before. It's practically a work of modern art! 

*Duff* - I'm so chuffed your period finally arrived and the best of luck with the jabs! That 3-2-1-relax technique is amazing. There are some physical cues you can add to it when working one-to-one with someone, or that a birth-partner can learn to use to help a woman in labour and it's just fantastic. I did a Natal Hypnotherapy intro course back in October and was taught it, then had a client go into labour that night. That alone got her through 8 hours of induced labour with no drugs. (Well, that and her own amazing self of course.) It was a real eye-opener for me, and ultimately what set me on the path of becoming a practitioner myself. Is your girlfriend going to be doing your jabs? If so, practising the 3-2-1-relax was probably perfect. You can do the same when she's injecting you. 

*Tonia* - you probably won't read this until after EC, or even after ET, but I wanted to let you know that I'm sending massive amounts of positive thought to your ovaries and uterus! And to the rest of you, and to Bron of course, but your magical reproductive internal workings get the extra boost for the next few days. Go follies! Go eggs! Go sperm! Go embies!!! 
      

As for your ceremony/wedding, I can understand it must be hard to let go of dreams you've had for so long, but I do have every faith that you and Bron will find a way to do it that ultimately will feel perfect for you. You could always top it off with a 'honeymoon' to the UK. I'm sure you'd have no end of invitations from people to visit.  (You know our spare room is yours any time, don't you?)

*Alison*, sending you so many positive wishes for this cycle. Hopefully the relaxed state you're in will really help. So far you, Duff and Mable (and their accompanying tribes) that have expressed a definite interest in a gathering but there is always room for more! So, without further ado (and so this doesn't get lost amidst my other lengthy rambling)

*Who's up for a 'Lesbians using donor sperm' thread gathering in the Spring?*

We did say April 21st for a gathering at our place but I'm actually quite fearful of that date now. I have a client due on April 11th so all being well she'll have had her baby by then - but my doula intuition is really telling me we're going to be looking at a post-dates induction with this one. That would fall exactly on that weekend. Rae would quite literally kill me if I left her to host on her own.

Two weekends later it's the May bank holiday weekend. I'm teaching on the Friday and Saturday but we could do the Sunday - May 6th. This might make it easier for folk given that the Monday will be a no work day for most. Or it might make it more difficult for those planning to go away then... What do you think? Can I tempt any of you up/down to Brum that weekend. By then it might even be nice enough to sit in the garden which will help if lots of you come. It's only a small 2 bed semi, so it'd be cosy - but still do-able if the weather is bad. We fit 12 adults and 4 kids in at a push when Rae's rellies come round.

Any takers?

Apologies if there's anyone I've missed, but I have a wife, a dog and very hungry pregnant me to feed so I'll have to tie this one up here.

Sending warm and positive wishes to each and every one of you,

Gina. xxx


----------



## dani

hello every 1 hope every 1 is well, i had my FSH and LH levels back today but my GP didnt get chance to look at them so Im looking at random numbers not knowing what any of it means! we are both looking very foward to fri not long now we need to sit down and write a list of qs out, also try to find time to fill in a diary to hopefully one day give to are baby so they know how we planned for them. 
Gina dont know if u want us to come in the spring but if u do im sure Dee would want to it would do us good to meet people in simular situations and not feel so alienated!


----------



## rosypie

yay! to a meeting. What a good idea...

am going in on Friday for my first scan (day 8 ). God knows why they have to start so flippin' early. Just drags it out for so much longer. And, even though you know it's too early you start to think something might be wrong when your follies aren't big enough.

I feel like a watched pot. Destined never to boil...


----------



## evelet

seems a bit bizarre to post directly after my own wife....

anyway thank you thank you thank you Lesbians using donor sperm board for existing. you are doing a very good job of just being here and making us both feel better and a bit less at sea in the world of ttc. we feel guilty that, despite us having Jude already, we so desperately want another child. Its amazing how you can separate the joy you feel at having a fabulous son from the horrible ttc desperation thing. it does NOT get ANY easier. We also need to decide whether to stop at IUI no2 and go straight into IVF or to go for 3 IUIs before committing to an obviously far far more invasive and unpleasant experience. I would be very very grateful if any of you could shed any light on this for us. 

Lesbian gettogether in May sounds like a lovely idea. I can see from the above msg that rosypie approves so we'll be there if you'll have us Gina! We've been reading your blog (non bio mum) and your stuff on here for so long now it will be very good to meet you in person at last. I don't where most people are in the country but I might have an alternative central London venue if necessary. Birmingham is very good for us though because its on one of the routes back to S****horpe from my mum's house so we could combine it with a weekend in Ludlow.


----------



## Mable

I feel exactly the same way Evelet, about TTC again. I keep looking at Monty and trying not to feel completely desperate for another.

IUI or IVF is a difficult decision - in your situation, Rosypie did get pregnant with IUI fairly quickly so I suppose it's tempting to keep doing another one. IUI didn't work for E at all, so we are feeling less hopeful about it and have decided just to do this IUI and go straight to IVF. It is more expensive and longer and more intensive, but I think it is a much better use of the sperm. We have a very limited number of vials, as you do (we'll have 4 left after this IUI - that's 4 IVFs or 2 IUIs) so IVF seems a better use of it. Our experience of IVF wasn't at all unpleasant or particularly difficult, but perhaps it is when it doesn't work. This IUI business with scanning seems just as laborious and with IUI there is no way of knowing if the egg is meeting the sperm, whereas with IVF they do the meeting for you and pop them back in already formed. This feels very reassuring - all they have to do is hold on.

Rosypie - I've been having daily scans, driving me mad. Having slagged off my follies the day before, yesterday they were very excited about them, going on about how big they were, how active blah blah blah like they'd never seen ordinary ovaries before. Presumably you'll be inseminating next week - it feels better once the scans get going and you get closer to insemination day.

Dani - of course you must come to the get together. Would be great to meet you.

Duff  hurray, you are started! Good luck.


Rach and Sue - the big question, how are your nips!!

Gina - may sounds very good for us. April is the month of baby parties - already have an invite to a pirate party (grownups also required to dress up!) for a 1 year old. 


I am inseminating on Thursday, did the trigger jab last night. Where are you up to Alison? Horrible wet rainy day today, completely scuppered our plans for a day out in Brighton, E has gone back to bed and M is all clingy for her. 
Mable


----------



## Spangley

Hello all and Happy Valentine's Day to everyone    

Good luck with the insem tomorrow Mable. Completely agree about IVF being much more doable than you'd think. Even when it doesn't work. I'm still firm in my resolve not to do it again but I'd always say to people that it was always much easier to cope with than I'd have expected. even with the daily scans, bloods, 3 injections that I had in the most recent cycle  

hello there Eve - I think it's completely normal to desperately want a second child. These are basic, biological urges not to be felt guilty about at all  

And hello Rosypie - Good luck for your next scan on Fri

Welcome Dani  

Great news Gina about the scan - and wonderful that your lines are stronger by the day! I'm just not sure about the meet up. I'd REALLY, REALLY like to meet all you guys in the flesh but uncertain whether I'm strong enough not to mind that I'm no longer a "Lesbian using donor sperm". We're planning a holiday around the end of April anyway so we might be away. But leave it with me - if that's OK - maybe I'll be fine. 

Alison - hope your scan went well today and loads of    for this cycle. You never know it just might work this time and you won't have to go down the IVF road

Ooops must go - I'm at work  

Love to all I didn't get to mention


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Mable*, good luck for your insem today!!!!!!   Go wrigglers, go!   It's great that you're feeling more positive too. Here's to a supremely positive two weeks, with a big fat BFP at the end of it!   

I'm really glad that May looks good for you guys too. If you think you will be able to make it then drop me a PM to let me know and I'll give you our address/directions - this goes for everyone else too.

*Dani*, it would be lovely to meet you and Dee at the gathering as well. You would be very welcome indeed! It doesn't matter what stage we're all at, I think this board is a real life-line for all of us. As others have said, none of the other boards feel quite the same. Although we're going through many similar things to everyone else here on FF there's something unique about what we go through that only the rest of us here can really empathise with.

*Lucy*, I completely understand about your reservations about the meet up. Just know that you'd be very welcome if you did decide to come, even if you only decide on the day. You've shared an amazing, long and emotional journey with us and you'll always be a part of this thread, wherever you go next.

*Evelet*, I think I remember you mentioning your Mum being in Ludlow some time in the distant past. It's the area we're planning to move to in the next year or so (well, anywhere in West Shropshire/Welsh borders). It'd be fab to get to meet you too. I remember talking to you and *Rosypie* on Livejournal before you'd even started inseminating the first time. It's be great to meet Jude. I've read about him for so long it'd be rude not to really... 

*Rach and Sue*, how are you holding out?

And *Alison*, how are things going for you? Have you inseminated yet?

*Tonia*, thinking of you and Bron.          

I had a tiny bit of spotting last night which really sobered Rae and I up in the middle of our valentines evening. However it was only light and I've had no more cramping than usual. It seems to have cleared up now. It served as a good reminder that it's still really, really early and we shouldn't let ourselves get too excited. I'm just willing the next two weeks away so we can get to that scan.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

ladies!

*Lucy* - You just made me cry with your post  I think I am a bit emotional, just got back from acupuncture!  I would really love it if you could make Birmingham, but if not, just let me know when you'll be up North> Hope you are ok 

*Gina* - Not quite sure yet if we can make that Sunday as I am at work on the Monday  But will let you know asap.
Hope you and Rae had a nice night last night - apart from the scary bit..My natal hypnotherapy cd arrived today, so looking forward to listening to that! Big Hugs

Well, scan went ok yesterday, although I was very worried that I hadnt grown a biggy. She had trouble finding my ovaries as I had quite a lot of wind apparantley  
So when she said the right only had a follie 11mm, I just assumed that this cycle would be no more..BUT my left ovary saved the day and I had a follie 15mm. Got a positive ov test tonight, so Ju is firing up the HCG injection as I type 
Go for insem tomorrow night at 7.30, so *Mable*, we will be 2ww buddies again 

Rach and Sue - Not long for you both now         

Right I am off to get jabbed, speak soon


----------



## RachandSue

Hi,

Okay, I'm starting to panic it hasn't worked! I know it's mad as we have no idea of knowing I'm just feeling a little low, I so want this to have worked for us. I keep getting mild af pains and I think I have stared at my nipples so much they have got bigger in my head   but that's it. Seen as I have nothing positive to say I'll sign off - maybe I'll have something more positive to say tomorrow.    

Love Rach
xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

*Alison*, great news about that lovely follie, and good luck for the insem tomorrow night.

It's going to be another anxious few weeks on here - there'll be you, *Mable* and *Tonia* all 2ww-ing together, we and *RachJulie* are anxiously awaiting that first scan and in the middle of it all we've got *Rach and Sue* testing. Phew!

*RachandSue*, if you read back over my posts a week or so back you'll see my mood and positivity was up and down like a yoyo. I was also getting AF symptoms like crazy - so it's no good sign either way I'm afraid. Good luck with the rest of the wait. We all know how stressful it can be so do please feel free to use this space to vent if you need to.

There's stress here too. I've had a bit more spotting this evening, and I've been getting cramps, though it's hard to tell if they're really that much worse than they have been or if I'm just over-analysing. Since we got the BFP the cramps I've been getting have sometimes been really quite severe, but they've began to feel slightly different to AF cramps. Now they're feeling exactly like AF cramps, so that combined with the spotting is getting quite scary really. I might ring the clinic in the morning and see what they have to say. If they say that rest might be a good thing I don't think I'll get out of bed until the scan...

Almost everyone on the 'waiting for first scan' thread seems to be having twins so it feels really bizarre being over there at the moment. Anyway, I'm off to bed now. Hope everyone is holding out OK.

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

Yes, I definitely remember from the first time, when I got pregnant with Jude that I felt convinced that my period was about to arrived. Even more convinced than the previous month when the IUI actually did fail.

The one thing that does stick in my mind is that my wee smelt really different. I can't remember exactly how early it started but it was quite near the beginning and lasted the duration of my pregnancy. In fact the very first wee I had after Jude was completely back to normal and I remember being quite taken aback at the time at the memory of how 'normal' wee should smell... but then again, maybe it's just my bladder that's weird, or it might have been diet or something...


----------



## Spangley

Oh gosh - really sorry I've made people sad with my posts 

I'm feeling fine I really am. Just a bit shell shocked. We've got lots of info about adoption send out to us and planning to go to a couple of open evenings - one run by NCH and one run by Camden. (Lambeth don't do them which would be our local borough if we went with a local authority). There's also a small very friendly seeming adoption charity just down the road in Clapham that we've been in touch with. So it feels like a new journey might be falling into place. But I've also applied for a job in Nairobi so there's another possible journey as well which is exciting too.

Rosypie - TMI _surely_. No I'm joking  My wee always seems to change colour through the cycle and get more yellow which can be a bit alarming. But not as bad as the time DP and I ate a large helping of beetroot at a posh hotel and both thought we had kidney infections about 4 hours later 

Hey Gina - so sorry you've had spotting and cramps. Really feel for you - that must be a killer. 

Alison - hope your insem goes ok this evening - loads of fingers crossed that this is the cycle for you and you get to avoid the IVF road  

Rach - sorry you're feeling low 

Mable - hope yesterday went smoothly


----------



## Tonia2

Hello all! Have only got a minute as Bron needs the computer, but thank you for all your thoughts over the last few days! 
We had EC on Wednesday, got 7 eggs. All went well though I did feel a bit sorer than I did last time afterward. They had a REALLY busy day at the clinic and we saw our consultant running (ie literally jogging quickly  ) up & down the corridor several times to get to the next place he was needed! It was kinda funny, but did feel a bit rushed. 
5 fertilised and 3 were ok - so have had one good looking embie  put back this mornign, and two in the freezer. I find it slightly ironic that I had twoece the stimms and extra days and have ended up aith exactly the same numbers as last time! 
So am  officially on the 2ww. 
Will chat again soon, Bron is breathing down my neck... 
love to you all, 
Tonia


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85044.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

